# The 2018 Metric Century (100km) A Month Challenge



## cosmicbike (28 Dec 2017)

*This thread is only for the logging of your qualifying ride.

PLEASE DO NOT POST ANYTHING ELSE BUT QUALIFYING RIDES IN THIS THREAD 
*
To log a ride, add a post containing all of your 2017 metric centuries to date. One ride per line, with the date, distance, short route description, and any links you want to add. _ Do not post just a link._



You can add links to Strava, RideWithGPS, MapMyRide, Endomondo etc if you wish, but these are not mandatory.

Photos, maps, and subjective thoughts on the ride or the challenge in general should go elsewhere, for example The Metric Century (100KM) A Month Challenge ChatZone


See this thread for examples.

The rules, such as they are, are as follows:

You must complete at least one ride of least 100km (a metric century) in each calendar month. If you miss a month then you are out of the challenge until next year.
The 100km must be in a single ride. Breaks for meals, repairs, sightseeing, lollygagging etc. are allowed, but not several completely separate rides.
There is an optional points competition. You get one point for each complete 100km ridden as part of the challenge. So one point for a 100km ride, two for a 200km ride, three for 300km and so on. You cannot carry over distance from one ride to the next: Two separate 150km rides would be two points, not three. Keep a running total of your points in your ride log if you wish.
You may_ join_ the challenge in any month during the calendar year (since the idea is to provide motivation to complete at least one 100km ride per month, every month), but you can only join once per calendar year (since a key element of the challenge is to encourage consistency). i.e. If you miss a month, you should wait until the following calendar year to rejoin. Obviously, January is the best month to join, because that's the only way you can claim a full calendar year.
*Note a minor change this year for ease of tracking. Please create a single post, and edit each month to update your qualifying rides. This reduces the number of pages, and saves us all an awful lot of scrolling through the same stuff over and over.*
Good luck all

2018 starters:
@Lilliburlero
@Donger
@Dogtrousers
@cosmicbike
@GuyBoden
@Goonerobes
@Brandane
@Ice2911
@tallliman
@Ajax Bay
@Osprey
@steverob
@StuartG
@Sbudge
@13 rider
@Katherine
@Sea of vapours
@Cranky Knee Girl
@Bazzer
@Elysian_Roads
@gbs
@ColinJ


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 Jan 2018)

Jan 1st-102.6 km - Overseal-Repton-Draycott Clay-Fradley-Measham-Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1335677396 https://www.relive.cc/view/1335677396

Feb 18th - 161.4 km - Overseal- Ashby de la Zouch - Heather - Market Bosworth - Twycross - Tamworth - Drakelow - Measham - Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1413772472 https://www.relive.cc/view/1413772472

March 25th - 167.3 km - Overseal - Ashby - Overseal - Market Bosworth - Earl Shilton - Stoke Golding - Market Bosworth - Heather - Ashby - Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1471154543 https://www.relive.cc/view/1471154543

April 5th - 188.5 km - Overseal, Copt Oak, Quorn, Melton Mowbray, Grantham, Boston, Spilsby, Skegness. https://www.strava.com/activities/1491550081 https://www.relive.cc/view/1491550081


----------



## Donger (1 Jan 2018)

*1 Jan*: "Severn Bridge Loop", Quedgeley-Gloucester-Newnham-Lydney-Chepstow-Severn Bridge-Alveston-Frampton-Elmore-Quedgeley *(104.9km) 
11 Feb: *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Churcham-Newent-Highleadon-Welland-Upton on Severn-Forthampton-Hartpury-Quedgeley *(102.2km)
21 Mar: *Quedgeley-Stroud-Sapperton-Coates-Ewen-Upper Minety-Malmesbury-Tetbury-Frocester-Whitminster-Quedgeley *(100.6km)
8 Apr: *"Saracen Spring Century" audax ... Droitwich-Evesham-Charlcote-Coughton-Feckenham-Droitwich *(126.1km)
13 May: *Quedgeley-Coombe Hill-Cheltenham-"BHF Cotswolds Bike Ride" (30 mile version)-Cheltenham-Coombe Hill-Quedgeley *(101.4km)
3 Jun:* Cheddar-Glastonbury-Wells-Wookey Hole-Cheddar-Cheddar Gorge-Burrington Combe-Shipham-Charterhouse-Cheddar-Axbridge-Cheddar *(100.2km)
15 Jul:* Quedgeley/Gloucester loop-Kingsway-Nailsworth-Horsley-Coaley Peak-Arlingham-Kingsway-Hardwicke loop-Quedgeley *(100.2km)
19 Aug: *Quedgeley-Gloucester-Tewkesbury-Defford-Malvern Wells-Great Malvern-West Malvern-Hartpury-Gloucester-Quedgeley *(104.7km)
22 Sep: *"Bill's Theocsbury Ramble" audax ... Tewkesbury-Great Comberton-Stratford upon Avon-Stanway-Tewkesbury *(115.6km)
10 Oct: *Quedgeley-Slimbridge-Purton-Sharpness-Berkeley-Oldbury-Littleton-Alveston-Whitminster-Quedgeley *(102.5km)
3 Nov: *"Theo Nelson" audax ... Tewkesbury-Littledean-Parkend-Lydbrook-Mitcheldean-Ledbury-Tewkesbury *(116.5km)
1 Dec: *"Once More Unto Agincourt" audax ... Tewkesbury-Newent-Symonds Yatt-Monmouth-Symonds Yatt-Newent-Tewkesbury *(114.0km)
Mission accomplished.*


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Jan 2018)

*5th January 2017-*Chertsey-Walton-Bushey Park-Richmond Park-Home. *101.4km.*

* 22nd February 2017 – *Chobham-Wentworth-Windsor Great Park-Ascot-Windlesham-WGP-Home. *100.5km.*

*9th March 2017- *Chobham-Windlesham-Bagshot-Camberley-Blackwater-Farnborough-Bisley-Knaphill-Sunninghill-WGP-Home. *104.7km.*

*18th April 2018 – *WGP- Winkfield-Shurlock Row-Sindlesham-Aborfield-Hurst-Cranbourne-Englefield Green-Home. *104.8km*

*3rd May 2018 – *WGP- Dorney-Cookham-Little Marlow-Marlow-Medmenham-Mill End-Henley on Thames-Wargrave-Twyford-White Waltham-Windsor-Home. *104.8km*


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Jan 2018)

*5th Jan *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
8th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
26th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
*2nd Feb* 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Reedsmere, Gawsworth, Marton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
16th Feb 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
20th Feb 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
22nd Feb 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
26th Feb 104km:  Appleton, Hoo Green, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Middlewich, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall
*7th Mar* 101km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
9th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
14th Mar 101km: Walton, Hatton, Whitley, Arley, Rostherne, Tatton, Pickmere, Anderton boat lift, Acton Bridge, Hatton, Walton
20th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
26th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
29th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
*5th April *108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate (Road closed, detour), Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th April, 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
20th April, 104km: Appleton, Antrobus, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
27th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
30th April, 103km: Lymm, Dunham, Astley, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, North Rode, Congleton, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
*10th May* 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
17th May 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*2nd June* 162km: Cyclechat Cheshire Ride 2018
4th June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th June, 130km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour around Hart hill to the Ice Cream Farm)
13th June 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
15th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
21st June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
25th June 101km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton, Jodrell Bank, Goostry, Plumley, Tabley, High Legh, Appleton.
27th June 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
30th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
3rd July, 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour due to TV filming a car chase.)
5th July, 101Km: Cheshire Cycling TT Course J2/9, plus getting there and back.
9th July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.


----------



## Goonerobes (6 Jan 2018)

January 6th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, West Tytherley, Mottisfont, Stockbridge, Somborne, Landford, Hamptworth.
February 17th - 102km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Cranborne, Alderholt, Woodfalls.
March 24th - 104km - New Forest - Bartley, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Burley, Bransgore, Breamore.
April 7th - 102km - Wilts & Dorset - Nunton, Alvediston, Donhead Hollow, 6d Handley, Verwood, Stockton, Woodgreen.
April 14th - 101km - Dorset - Woodfalls, Fordingbridge, Verwood, Ferndown, Cranborne, Whitsbury, Downton.
April 21st - 100km - To the coast - Bartley, Beaulieu, Lepe, Blackfield, Lyndhurst, Stoney Cross, Woodfalls.
May 12th - 101km - Forest & Dorset - Woodfalls, Ibsley, Alderholt, Three Legged Cross, Horton, Donhead, Bishopstone, Nunton.


----------



## Brandane (7 Jan 2018)

*January* 6th - 101km - Largs to Girvan.
*February* 4th - 107km - Largs to Kilmaurs and back.
*March* 11th - 135km - Largs to Brodick, circuit of Arran, and back.
*April* 28th - 102km - Largs to Girvan.
*May* 12th - 117km - Largs, Dalry, Kilmarnock, Glasgow, Paisley, Kilmacolm, Largs.
*June* 12th - 101km - D-Day beaches.
*July* 14th - 101km - Girvan to Largs.
*August* 10th - 150km - Largs to Dumfries.
*September* 7th - 131km - Mull of Galloway to Ayr.
*October* 6th - 106km - Ayrshire loop.
*November *4th - 106km (recorded in 2 parts, thanks Garmin!) - Largs to Stirling.
*December* 1st - 101km - Largs to Brodick, half circuit of Arran, and home.


----------



## Ice2911 (7 Jan 2018)

7thJan Norwich Salhouse loop plus club ride from Norwich to Walcott plus the Salhouse loop again 65 miles

11thFeb
Loop, 53-11 club ride to Mattishall, loop and finish with Eastern Avenue. Very Windy.


----------



## tallliman (7 Jan 2018)

6th Jan 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/1343837615 Lufbra to Cafe Velo Verde, Screveton


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Jan 2018)

15 Feb: 105km +1068m: Exmouth, East Budleigh, Culmstock, Churchinford, Daisy Mount, Exmouth
10 Jan: 101km + 837m: Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton, Ottery, Budleigh, Exmouth
27 Mar: 104km + 1646m: St Ann's Head, Little and Broad Haven, Solva, St David's, Porthgain, Mathry, Llanychaer, Greenway (B4329/B4313 X), Crosswell, Newport
28 Mar: 103km + 1413m: Newport, over Preselis, Narbeth, Wiseman's Bridge, Tenby, Pembroke, Neyland Br, cycle track to Tiers Cross, St Ann's Head
18 Apr: 102km + 916m: Exmouth, Otterton, Clyst Hydon, Thorverton, Exe estuary cycle path down to Powderham and back round to Exmouth
21 Apr (3): 300km + 2500m: 'Heart of England' Audax from Cirencester: controls at Alchester, Atherstone, Daventry and Tackley


----------



## Osprey (11 Jan 2018)

*11th Jan. *110km. Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Storey Arms, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1352189301


----------



## steverob (13 Jan 2018)

*13th January: 103.7km *- Rolling hills and VeloViewer tile hunting out towards Hemel Hempstead and St. Albans accompanied by @Sbudge - https://www.strava.com/activities/1355030433
*17th February: 100.1km *- Rode up to Silverstone and back; furthest north I've been on a ride that started and finished at home (no cars or trains involved) - https://www.strava.com/activities/1412054883
*25th March: 105.6km* - Fairly flat (for Aylesbury Vale anyway) ride out to Bicester and the outskirts of Oxford and another increase in my Eddington number - https://www.strava.com/activities/1471171813
*7th April: 100.5km* - More tile hunting and short, sharp climbing around Whipsnade and south Luton. Dressed for expected wet weather, only for it to turn out sunny and warm! - https://www.strava.com/activities/1494617403
*19th May: 102.1km* - Borrowed a bike from and rode with @Sbudge through the Dunstable Downs and the Chilterns, including two long slightly difficult sections of loose chippings on the road - https://www.strava.com/activities/1581902469
*3rd June: 136.9km* - Tour of Cambridgeshire Gran Fondo, plus ride to and from hotel. Very warm but great fun, especially the 20 or so miles I rode with a group of 5 other riders - https://www.strava.com/activities/1615157676
*9th June: 112.8km* - Rode up into Central Bedfordshire on the lookout for more tiles. Came back via a small section of the Luton-Dunstable Busway, now that it's been fully paved. First month this year with multiple centuries! - https://www.strava.com/activities/1627508227
*23rd June: 109.7km* - Ride down into Oxfordshire, visiting Brill and Britwell Hills, climbing both from different sides than I previously had. Struggled last 10 miles, think I hadn't taken enough sustenance with me - https://www.strava.com/activities/1656931862
*7th July: 118.9km* - A flat 100km lap through Thame and round Bicester, then after a brief visit home, on to Tring to my new, not so local bike shop, desperately trying to get back in time for the England game - https://www.strava.com/activities/1686613418
*14th July: 112.7km* - Pushing further east, almost as far as Hitchin, then back via Luton estate roads and the Busway. My stop for an ice-cream with 25 miles to go backfired though; cooled me down, but left me with a dodgy stomach for the rest of the ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1702058808
*22nd July: 111.3km* - Final training ride before RideLondon. Didn't do as much mileage as I'd wanted (got up late), but did manage both the planned tough climbs in the heat, so will take that as a success - https://www.strava.com/activities/1720498489
*29th July: 164.9km* - RideLondon 2018. My longest ride ever. It rained. A lot. More details in the RideLondon thread - https://www.strava.com/activities/1735842552
*11th August: 100.4km* - Took on four tough climbs from the southern end of the Chilterns - Wigans Lane, Chipps Hill, Dudley Lane and Park Lane, and survived them all! Was supposed to be a 50 mile ride, but a tailwind on the way home encouraged me to extend it to 100km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1765012184
*19th August: 102.0km* - Out to Oxford and back with @Sbudge; overcast and headwind on the way out, sunny and tailwind on the way back (as proved by a number of PRs on the second half of the ride!) - https://www.strava.com/activities/1783096125
*27th August: 119.3km* - Travelling through various towns/villages that my Dad used to route us through when we headed out on our east coast holidays (now all long since bypassed). Headwind really hurt on way home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1801047737
*15th September: 102.0km *- A ride around Watford and back. A town with segregated cycleways that just end all of a sudden, but it doesn't matter cause they were mainly being stood in by pedestrians anyway - https://www.strava.com/activities/1843266433
*10th October: 126.7km *- A ride down to Windsor; currently the furthest south I've ever gone on a ride that started and finished at home. Also my longest ever October ride by some margin - https://www.strava.com/activities/1896337535
*28th October: 104.4km *- The winter gear rises out of its summer hibernation in the wardrobe for a cold, lumpy ride to Harpenden and almost as far as Luton Airport via NCN 6 - https://www.strava.com/activities/1932687792
*17th November: 104.3km *- Using cyclepaths to get in and out of Oxford meant I flew past a three mile tailback on the A40, which made me feel rather smug! Other than that a fairly standard metric century challenge ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1969925239
*9th December: 102.8km *- Completed the challenge as I started it, riding alongside @Sbudge. Wet roads, headwinds, a failure to restart my GPS device and a slow puncture; yet still thoroughly enjoyable somehow! - https://www.strava.com/activities/2009343119

*Challenge complete!*


----------



## StuartG (14 Jan 2018)

*January*
14th: 64.16 miles/103.2 km: Sydenham-Woodmansterne-Epsom-Cobham-East Molesey-Leatherhead-Headley-Coulsdon-Sydenham
*February*
11th: 63.42 miles/102.0 km: Sydenham-Warlingham-Sevenoaks-Hildenborough-Edenbridhe-Crowhurst-Purley-Sydenham
18th: 67.25 miles/108.2 km:Sydenham-Coulsdon-Tadworth-Polesden Lacey-Effingham-Leigh-Merstham-Sydenham
*March*
25th: 71.27 miles/114.6 km: Sydenham-Lingfield-Hartfield-Old Oxted-Sydenham
*April*
1st: 64.54 miles/103.8 km: Sydenham-Warlingham-Otford-Ightham-Ide Hill-Brasted-Sydenham
12th: 63.46 miles/102.1 km: St Malo-Dinard-Ploermel [2C2C Tour of Brittany]
24th: 70.61 miles/113.6 km: Sydenham-Reigate-Rusper-Horsham-Colgate-Redhill-Sydenham
*May*
6th: 67.59 miles/108.7 km: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Ranmore Common-Peaslake-Newdigate-Merstham-Sydenham
13th: 108.54 miles/174.6 km: Sydenham-Handcross-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Ditchling-Ardingley-Sydenham
18th: 89.64 miles/144.2 km: FNRttC London-Maldon and back to Shenfield
26th: 67.26 miles/108.2 km: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Great Bookham-Westhumble-Betchworth-Mugswell-Sydenham
*June*
3rd: 68.33 miles/109.9 km: Sydenham-Warlingham-East Grinstead-Ardingly-Merstham-Sydenham
5th: 62.89 miles/101.2 km: Sydenham-Warlingham-Kemsing-Knole Park-Ide Hill-Sydenham
8th: 108.28 miles/174.2 km: FNRttC London-Brighton + SMRbH to Coulsdon
12th: 63.52 miles/102.2 km: Sydenham-Horne-Redhill Aerodrome-Leigh-Box Hill-Coulson-Sydenham
17th: 86.50 miles/139.2 km: Sydenham-Reigate-Rudgwick-Colgate-Charlwood-Redhill-Sydenham
24th: 77.63 miles/124.9 km: Sydenham-Toys Hill-The Weald-Hildenborough-Penshurst-Godstone-Sydenham [A]
26th: 64.01 miles/103.0 km: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Stoke d'Abernon-Painshill-Fetcham-Coulsdon-Sydenham [A]
*July*
1st: 74.63 miles/120.1 km: Sydenham-Chaldon-Turners Hill-Staplefield-Faygate-Reigate-Sydenham [A]
17th: 75.50 miles/121.5 km: Fridays Tour Lisieux-Brionne-Lisieux [F]
*August*
5th: 66.10 miles/106.3 km: Sydenham-Beddlestead-Knole Park-Charcott-Marden Park-Sydenham [A]
12th: 66.90 miles/107.6 km: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Capel-Rusper-Charlwood-Reigate-Sydenham [F]
17th: 101.62 miles/163.5 km: FNRttC London-Whitstable & SMRbH to Rochester [A]
25th: 103.92 miles/167.2 km: Sydenham-Warlingham-Kemsing-West Malling-Matfield-Tandridge-Sydenham [A]
*September*
2nd: 110.05 miles/177.1 km: Sydenham-Chaldon-Turners Hill-Fletching-Alfriston-Ardingley-Whyteleafe South [A]
4th: 65.34 miles/105.1 km: Sydenham-Warlingham-Eynsford-Dartford-Thames Path-Greenwich-Sydenham [A]
9th: 107.65 miles/173.2 km: Sydenham-Beckenham-Croydon-Tandridge-Edenbridge-Chiddingstone-Staplehurst-Hildenborough-Whyteleafe South [A]
16th: 111.81 miles/178.3km: Sydenham-coulsdon-Rudgewick-Amberley-Horsham-Redhill-Sydenham [A]
22nd: 109.11 miles/175.5km: FNRttC London-Oxford and back to Amersham [A]
29th: 80.75 miles/129.8 km: Purley-Paris-Purley Club Tour: Rouen to Epone-Meziers [F]
*October*
1st: 65.12 miles/104.8 km: Purley-Paris-Purley Club Tour: Epone-Meziers to Forges-les-eaux [F]
7th: 64.90 miles/104.4 km: Sydenham-York Hill-Hildenborough-Heaverham-Warlingham-Sydenham [A]
13th: 108.53 miles/174.6 km: FNRttC Shoreham and back to Coulsdon South [A]
16th: 62.76 miles/101 km: Sydenham-Braested-Ide Hill-Lingfield-Godstone-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
21st: 104.36 miles/167.9 km: Sydenham-Bromley-Coulsdon-Headley-Esher-Capel-Lambs Green-Horley-Lingfield-Sydenham [A]
*November*
4th: 101.45 miles/162.5 km: Sydenham-Brighton-Sydenham [Veteran Car Chase] [A]
18th: 69.66 miles/112.1 km: Sydenham-Warlingham-Heaverham-Hildenborough-Chiddinstone Causeway-Godstone-Sydenham [A]
25th: 64.12 miles/103.1 km: Sydenham-Bromley-Chaldon-Henfold Lakes-Reigate-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
*December*
9th: 66.11 miles/106.3 km: Sydenham-Beckenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Weybdidge-East Molesey-Epsom-Purley Oaks [F]
30th: 105.37 miles/169.5 km: Sydenham-Otford-Plaxtol-Smarden-Marden-Hildenborough-Godstone-Whyteleafe South [A]

*DUNNIT!*

[A] Condor Acciaico [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## Sbudge (14 Jan 2018)

13th January, 100.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1355011519) - Velo-square meander with @steverob on a grey Bucks day
29th January, 133.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1380189772) - NCR 12, 61 and 1 gravel (and mud) loop...lots of mud...did I say it was muddy?
4th February, 104.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1391616382) - Wendover, Wycombe and Watlington ...wet and windy too!
29th March, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1478502410) - Various Herts NCRs...5 hours of rain and mud
9th April, 101.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1497886065) - Desert Century! 34 degrees average, horribly tough.
22nd April, 101.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1525266234) - West Hampstead, Windsor, Hampton Court and Richmond Park...wonderful
12th May, 102.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1567455403) - Whiteleaf, Pink, Plomer etc. back in the hills
19th May, 102.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1581845597) - Wendover, Dunstable, Hemel & Chesham with Steve
3rd June, 161.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1615311441) - Wendover, Britwell, Turville, Goring etc...beautiful but hard
1st July, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1674671354) - NW6, Farthing Downs, Succombs Hill, Addington, Catford, NW6
7th July, 101.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1687030585) - Wendover, Ashridge, Harpenden, Berkhamsted ...rather warm!
15th July, 101.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1704903435) - Summer gravel ....Wendover woods, Ashridge estate, Nickey Line, Harding trail etc... still rather warm!
22nd July, 100.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1720560327) - Pootle down to Kent - London, Norwood, Brasted, Coldharbour, Greenwich
28th July, 105.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1733793977) - More Summer gravel … Harding, Nickey, Tring, Wendover Woods trails
5th August, 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1752034997) - Whiteleaf, Pink, Wiggans, Blount and Smalldean hills
19th August, 104.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1783081845) - Oxford loop with @steverob ... what he said! 
25th August, 112.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1796707928) - Wendover, Wycombe and Watlington...wonderful
2nd September, 103.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1814563200) - Wendover, Ewelme and nr.Henley...Down to the River (and back)
16th September, 100.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1845655577) - Windy all the way - Wendover to MK and back
29th September, 101.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1873565006) - Bishopbriggs to Edinburgh...via canal!
20th October, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1916562612) - Perfect Autumn gravel, Hatfield, Hertford & Hoddesdon
3rd November, 100.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1943490778) - Mild November meander, down to Assendon and back
9th November, 106.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1955127526) - More of the JMW, Dunbar to Falkirk
17th November, 100.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1969944725) - Slow Saturday - Wendover, Ivinghoe, Kinsbourne, Chesham
2nd December, 100.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1996658124) - Wet & Windy Thames - NW6, Woolwich, Dartford, Greenwich, Waterloo, NW6


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jan 2018)

Jan 20th 63.89 miles
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby ,Scalford ,Nice pie cafe for some much needed food and warm coffee ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Cropston ,Anstey . 4 hrs in the rain and snow not exactly fun
Feb 11th 62.4 miles
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Asfordby ,Long Clawson ,Hose ,Colston Bassett ,Old Dalby ,Nice Pie cafe . Barrow ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey . Started in the sunshine finished in the snow
Mar 25th 76.7 miles
Anstey ,Ratby, Market Bosworth ,Earl Shilton ,Sutton Elms ,Frolesworth ,Sapcote ,Stoney Stanton, Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Apr 8th 71 miles
Anstey ,Syston ,Barkby ,Rearsby ,Frisby, Asfordby ,East Leake ,Sutton Bonnington ,Diesworth ,Shepshed ,Newtown Linford ,Anstey
May 13th 66.1 miles
Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Groby ,Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley start of Chatswood forest charity ride . 50 hilly miles round the forest back to Rothley ,Cropston ,Anstey
June 8th 128 miles
Anstey ,Newark ,Gainsborough ,Goole ,York
August 15th 115 miles
Anstey ,Oakham ,Stamford ,Corby Glen ,Saltby ,Barrow ,Anstey
Sept 2nd
Anstey ,Gaddesby ,Burrough on the hill ,Wissendine ,Rutland water ,Langham ,Somerby ,Cossington ,Anstey
Oct 7th 114 miles
Anstey ,Newark ,Collingham ,Wickenby ,Lincoln
Nov 17th 71.1 miles
Anstey ,Keyworth ,Long Eaton ,Nottingham ,Plumtree ,Wymeswold ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Dec 9th 73.1 miles 
Anstey ,Belton ,Melbourne ,Etwall ,Marston ,Burton ,Lount ,Whitwick ,Anstey


----------



## Katherine (20 Jan 2018)

*20th January *102 km. Eccles, Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Anderton, High Legh, Lymm, Culcheth, Lowton, Astley, Walkden.
*18th February *102 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Knutsford, Jodrell Bank, Marthall, Mobberley, Hale, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*25th February *101 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Anderton, Great Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*11th March *101 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Plumley, Lower Peover, Knutsford, Mere, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*15th April* 102km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Knutsford, Lower Peover, Knutsford, Dunham, Urmston, Eccles.
*22nd April* 102 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Anderton, Great Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*7th May* 178 km. Swinton, High Legh, Frodsham, Cappenhurst ( Eureka Cafe), Mollington, Mickle Trafford, Delamere, Whitegate, Plumley, High Legh, Culcheth, Astley.
*13th May* 103 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Plumley, Ollerton, Knutsford, Mere, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*10th June* 103 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Knutsford, Over Peover, Jodrell Bank, Marthall, Morley Green, Ashley, Dunham, Urmston, Eccles.


----------



## Sea of vapours (26 Jan 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
25th - 180km / 3,223m (Sedbergh, Melmerby, Garrigill, Nenthead, Allenheads, Rookhope, Blanchland, Lanchester, Washington)
29th - 150.7km / 3,023m (Washington, Stanhope, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
*July*
7th - 162.9km / 3,054m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Keasden)
13th - 131.3km / 2,766m (Hawes, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, The Stang, Barnard Castle, Wolsingham, Washington)
17th - 162.5km / 2,626m (Waskerley, Stanhope, St.John's Chapel, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Kirkby Lonsdale)
31st - 165.2km / 3,013m (Hawes, Brough, Middleton, Chapel Fell, Rookhope, Stanhope, Edmundbyers, Lanchester)
*August*
2nd - 136.7km / 1,910m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Melsonby, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Newby Head)
21st - 101.6km / 2,276m (Roeburndale, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
25th - 161.8km / 3,228m (Langcliffe Scar, Arncilffe, Greenhow, NIdderdale, Trapping Hill, Coverdale, Littondale)
30th - 203.6km / 4,000m (Great Dun Fell, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
*September*
17th - 124.1km / 2,000m (Cowan Bridge, Tebay, Shap, Pooley Bridge, Kirkstone Pass, Kendal)
22nd - 111.7km / 2,500m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cow Ark, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Tatham Fell)
24th - 112.3km / 2,220m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kirkby Stephen, Orton, Shap Summit, Kendal)
27th - 136km / 2,600m (Kirkstone Pass, Great+Little Langdale, Hawkshead, Newby Bridge, Bowland Bridge, Holme, Wray)
*October*
6th - 113km / 2,030m (Kendal, Sedbergh, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
9th - 101km / 1,680m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Jubilee Tower, Arnside, Brigsteer, Kendal)
18th - 111.3km / 2,111m (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Coal Road, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
22nd - 101km / 1,679m (Ribblehead,, Garsdale Head, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
28th - 108km / 1,990m (Kendal, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Settle, Tosside, Bowland Knotts)
*November*
2nd - 111km / 1,910m (Ribblehead, Carperby, Kidstones Pass, Arncliffe, Stainforth, Austwick)
12th - 108.7km / 2,450m (Fountains Fell & Kirkby Fell: all the roads / all the hills - a bit complicated)
18th - 111.1km / 2,240m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Sedbergh, Deepdale, Kngsdale)
25th - 115km / 1,550m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby)
*December*
9th - 104km / 1,940m (Kingsdale, Barbondale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Coal Road, Appersett, Ribblehead)
13th - 101.4km / 1,555m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Sedbergh Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray)
19th - 102.2km / 1,900m (Newby Head, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Airton, Settle, Eldroth)
24th - 102km / 1,370m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray)
27th - 100.4km / 1,750m (Keasden, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Wigglesworth, Austwick)
31st - 100.7km / 1,550m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Pendragon Castle, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale)

*Total: 47 points*


----------



## Bazzer (28 Jan 2018)

January
28th Croft, Risley, Woolston, Warburton, Irlam, Eccles, Manchester, then East Lancs Road through Salford, Astley, Haydock, to Windle, then Rainford by pass to BIckerstaffe, before coming back on the opposite carriageway to the East Lancs, then back to Lowton Croft and home. 101.8 kms, 473 m, 22.5 kph.

February
2nd Croft, Woolston, Warrington, Daresbury, Frodsham, Cuddington, Whitley, Antrobus, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Glazebury, East Lancs to Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft, home.102.1 kms, 662 m, 23.17 kph.

16th Culcheth, Leigh, Atherton, Bolton, Bury, Rochdale, Littleborough, Todmorden, Bacup, Whitworth, Spotland, Norden, Heywood, Bury, Bolton, Howe Bridge, Leigh, Culcheth home. 119 kms. 1,139 m, 21.56 kph.

March
16th Croft, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Tatton Park, Lymm, Cadishead, Worsley, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Fernhead, Risley, then three loops of Croft before heading home. 102 kms, 526 m, 21.1 kph

April
8th Croft, Lane Head, East Lancs to Salford, Irlam, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Bucklow Hill, Lymm, Warburton, Rixton, Culcheth, Glazebury, East Lancs to Lane Head, Croft, home. 101.6 kms, 470m, 23.3 kph


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2018)

*30th Jan:*
--[71 km singlespeed**] 2 x 50.5 km T-shaped loops on the A646 & A6033 = 101 km. (2 x Tod-Walk Mill-Tod; Tod-Hebden Bridge turning circle-Tod; Tod-Littleborough-Tod.)

*2nd Feb:*
-- 100 km: Tod, Worsthorne, Trawden, Oxenhope, Cullingworth, Wilsden, Old Allen Road, Manywells Height, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Lumbutts, Summit, Walsden, Tod.

*24th Mar:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Tod, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway to Padiham, A671, Spring Wood (Whalley), Cow Ark, Chipping, Dunsop Bridge, Trough of Bowland, Galgate, Conder Green, Galgate, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley, A671, Greenway, A646 back to Tod.

*8th Apr:*
-- 136 km: Tod to Mytholmroyd (A646); SITD hilly audax; Mytholmroyd to Tod (A646).



** I punctured just as I was riding past my front door on the second loop, so I swapped bikes!


----------



## Elysian_Roads (31 Jan 2018)

31st Jan. 101.48km. 14.6 average mph, 612m elevation gain. Triban 500. Cox Green, Cookham, Bourne End, Marlow, Henley, Shiplake, Sonning, Twyford, Shurlock Row, Bracknell, Ascot, Windsor Great Park, Englefield Green, Runnymede, Old Windsor, Windsor, Dedworth, Touchen End, White Waltham and back to Cox Green at 16:30.......

10th Feb. 101.4km.13.5 average mph. 772m elevation gain. Marin MTB. Cox Green, Henley, Sonning Common, Goring, Streatley, Reading, Sonning, Twyford, Shurlock Row then home (with a few tweaks to take me over the 100km)

29th March. 100.23km. 12.6 average mph. 687m elevation gain. Marin MTB. Cox Green, Cookham, Bourne End, Marlow, Hambleden, Turville, Henley, Stoke Row, Checkendon, Peppard Common, Sonning Common, Sonning, Twyford, Shurlock Row, then back home.

7th April. 106.07km 14.6 average mph. Triban road bike. Similar route to 29th March, but instead of through Sonning, into Reading for the Decathlon store.


----------



## gbs (18 Feb 2018)

13.01 113k, 1156m vertical gain. SWRC ride. SW6, Rudgewick, EWW.
17.02 128k, 951 vertical gain. SWRC ride. Cobham, Seale, home
20.02 107k, 466m vertical gain, SWRC ride Cobham to Seale and return to SW6
24.03 104k, 987m vertical gain. SWRC ride to Horsham and return
31.03 134k, 912m vertical gain, SWRC ride to Elstead
21.04 113k, 866m vertical gain, SWRC ride to Tulleys Farm
01.05 109k, 1037m vertical gain, solo, SW6 to Cranleigh and return as far as Dorking
08.05 107k, 548m vertical gain. solo, SW6 to WGP, Warren Row coffeshop, WNR
10.05 110k, 1192m vertical, with buddy. SW6 , Cranleigh, Baynards, Cold Harbour
12.05 103k, 913m gain, SWRC ride to Frog and Nightgown near Horsham
15.05 100k, 1058m, solo, SW6 to Brighton and Hove
18.05 111k, 1073m, with buddy, CFO, Lane End, Windsor, SNS
23.05 129k, 1441m, with buddy, Fulham, Brighton , Haywards Heath
05.06 111k, 704m, with SAS, DKG, Four Elms, DKG
18.06 123k, 1066 vertical gain, LHD, Cowden, LHD, part with MWW
23.06 113k, 1225m vertical, SW6 to Haslemere then Petersfield to Easton, part with SWRC
30.06 123k, 1066m vertical, SW6 to Southwater and return to DKG, with SWRC
25.07 100, 935m vertical, LHD to Stapleford, LHD, part with MWW - first century ride in the hot weather
11.08 105k, 1134m at 22.8kph average. Fulham, Seale, Fulham. SWRC ride started in Cobham 
26.09 125k, 1280m gain at 19.7kph. Fulham, Combe Lane, Farnham, Easton
29.09 108k at 22.5kph. Flat course Fulham , Cobham, Fair Oaks Airfield, Fulham, with SWRC
02.10 140k at 21,2kph, 1279m gain, DKG to Lancing Beach and return
04.10 106k at 20.3 kph, 1005 m gain, AMR, Christmas Common, Henley, WNR with buddy
07.10 101k at 20kph, 1065m gain, CLW, Shillington, HPNDN
13.10 143k at 21,7kph,1104m vertical gain, SW6 to Cobham, Ramster Gardens, SW6
24.10 100k at 21.0kph, 827m vertical gain, SUO to SW6 via Tanhouse Farm
27.10 110k at21.0kph, 977m vertical, SW6 to Cbhm then Frog&N, SUR; with SWRC
31.10 110k at 20kph,1107m vertical, Epsom, Rusper, Peaslake, SW6
03.11 112k at 20.3kph,1157m vertical, RDH, Betchworth, Danehill, RDH with SWRC
14.11 106k at 21.6kph, 565m vertical gain. SW6, WGP, Warren Row, WNR
15.11 113k at 20.4kph average, 1073m climb. SW6, Cranleigh, EWW
19.12 114k at 20.3kph average, 341 m vertical gain, SW6, Eton, SW6 in a roundabout way.


----------



## Katherine (18 Feb 2018)

*20th January *102 km. Eccles, Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Anderton, High Legh, Lymm, Culcheth, Lowton, Astley, Walkden.
*18th February *102 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Knutsford, Jodrell Bank, Marthall, Mobberley, Hale, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*25th February *101 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Anderton, Great Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.


----------



## Osprey (19 Feb 2018)

*11th Jan. *110km. Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Storey Arms, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1352189301
*17th Feb. *101km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, BurryPort, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1412333144
*29th Mar. *103km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Carmarthen, St Clears, Red Roses, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1479207984
*28th Apr.* 103km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, PortTalbot, Swansea, Gowerton, Llanelli, Llanmolais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1536989989


----------



## Katherine (11 Mar 2018)

*20th January *102 km. Eccles, Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Anderton, High Legh, Lymm, Culcheth, Lowton, Astley, Walkden.
*18th February *102 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Knutsford, Jodrell Bank, Marthall, Mobberley, Hale, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*25th February *101 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Anderton, Great Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*11th March *101 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Plumley, Lower Peover, Knutsford, Mere, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*15th April* 102km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Knutsford, Lower Peover, Knutsford, Dunham, Urmston, Eccles.


----------



## tallliman (18 Mar 2018)

6th Jan 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/1343837615 Lufbra to Cafe Velo Verde, Screveton
17th Feb 69.76mi https://www.strava.com/activities/1411852403 Lufbra to Suzie's, Etwall
11th Mar 114.4mi https://www.strava.com/activities/1447989828 Lufbra to Bardney to Lincoln (the long way)
1st April: 100miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1483799623
22nd April: 64 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1524561392


----------



## Ice2911 (25 Mar 2018)

7thJan Norwich Salhouse loop plus club ride from Norwich to Walcott plus the Salhouse loop again 65 miles

11thFeb
Loop, 53-11 club ride toMattishall, loop and finish withEastern Avenue. Very Windy. 62 and a bit miles 100km

25th March, just in time, Norwich Salhouse loop, then a club ride to Guist and back 67 miles or 108km Saved ride in two parts at coffee stop. Good to be out with the sun shining and drier roads 
Ps last month I only edited January post rather than copying. I hope this is ok, you can see edit for February on page 1.


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Apr 2018)

*5th January 2017-*Chertsey-Walton-Bushey Park-Richmond Park-Home. *101.4km.*

* 22nd February 2017 – *Chobham-Wentworth-Windsor Great Park-Ascot-Windlesham-WGP-Home. *100.5km.*

*9th March 2017- *Chobham-Windlesham-Bagshot-Camberley-Blackwater-Farnborough-Bisley-Knaphill-Sunninghill-WGP-Home. *104.7km.*

*18th April 2018 – *WGP- Winkfield-Shurlock Row-Sindlesham-Aborfield-Hurst-Cranbourne-Englefield Green-Home. *104.8km.*


----------



## Ice2911 (30 Apr 2018)

7thJan Norwich Salhouse loop plus club ride from Norwich to Walcott plus the Salhouse loop again 65 miles

11thFeb
Loop, 53-11 club ride toMattishall, loop and finish withEastern Avenue. Very Windy. 62 and a bit miles 100km

25th March, just in time, Norwich Salhouse loop, then a club ride to Guist and back 67 miles or 108km Saved ride in two parts at coffee stop. Good to be out with the sun shining and drier roads 

6th April with HOGOTS loop from Hethersett and home. A windy 62 miles.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 May 2018)

*5th January 2017-*Chertsey-Walton-Bushey Park-Richmond Park-Home. *101.4km.*

* 22nd February 2017 – *Chobham-Wentworth-Windsor Great Park-Ascot-Windlesham-WGP-Home. *100.5km.*

*9th March 2017- *Chobham-Windlesham-Bagshot-Camberley-Blackwater-Farnborough-Bisley-Knaphill-Sunninghill-WGP-Home. *104.7km.*

*18th April 2018 – *WGP- Winkfield-Shurlock Row-Sindlesham-Aborfield-Hurst-Cranbourne-Englefield Green-Home. *104.8km*

*3rd May 2018 – *WGP- Dorney-Cookham-Little Marlow-Marlow-Medmenham-Mill End-Henley on Thames-Wargrave-Twyford-White Waltham-Windsor-Home. *104.8km*


----------



## Bazzer (5 May 2018)

January
28th Croft, Risley, Woolston, Warburton, Irlam, Eccles, Manchester, then East Lancs Road through Salford, Astley, Haydock, to Windle, then Rainford by pass to BIckerstaffe, before coming back on the opposite carriageway to the East Lancs, then back to Lowton Croft and home. 101.8 kms, 473 m, 22.5 kph.

February
2nd Croft, Woolston, Warrington, Daresbury, Frodsham, Cuddington, Whitley, Antrobus, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Glazebury, East Lancs to Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft, home.102.1 kms, 662 m, 23.17 kph.

16th Culcheth, Leigh, Atherton, Bolton, Bury, Rochdale, Littleborough, Todmorden, Bacup, Whitworth, Spotland, Norden, Heywood, Bury, Bolton, Howe Bridge, Leigh, Culcheth home. 119 kms. 1,139 m, 21.56 kph.

March
16th Croft, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Tatton Park, Lymm, Cadishead, Worsley, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Fernhead, Risley, then three loops of Croft before heading home. 102 kms, 526 m, 21.1 kph

April
8th Croft, Lane Head, East Lancs to Salford, Irlam, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Bucklow Hill, Lymm, Warburton, Rixton, Culcheth, Glazebury, East Lancs to Lane Head, Croft, home. 101.6 kms, 470m, 23.3 kph

May
5th Croft, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Grappenhall, Mere, Tatton Park, Ashley, Hale, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Culcheth, Glazebury, Lowton, Winwick, Croft, home.102.3 kms, 474m, 23.3 kph


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 May 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)


----------



## Ice2911 (6 May 2018)

7thJan Norwich Salhouse loop plus club ride from Norwich to Walcott plus the Salhouse loop again 65 miles

11thFeb
Loop, 53-11 club ride toMattishall, loop and finish withEastern Avenue. Very Windy. 62 and a bit miles 100km

25th March, just in time, Norwich Salhouse loop, then a club ride to Guist and back 67 miles or 108km Saved ride in two parts at coffee stop. Good to be out with the sun shining and drier roads 

6th April with HOGOTS loop from Hethersett and home. A windy 62 miles.

May 6th
Tour de broads, 102 miles. Not the last to post this month  1 hr 15 minutes faster than last year. 
Beautiful sunny day but a little blowy especially last 12 miles.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (7 May 2018)

31st Jan. 101.48km. 14.6 average mph, 612m elevation gain. Triban 500.

10th Feb. 101.4km.13.5 average mph. 772m elevation gain. Marin MTB.

29th March. 100.23km. 12.6 average mph. 687m elevation gain. Marin MTB.

7th April. 106.07km 14.6 average mph. Triban road bike.

7th May. 130.4km.11.9 average mph. 996m elevation gain. Marin MTB. Cox Green, Twyford, Sonning Common, Reading (oops), Goring, Streatley, The Ridgeway, The Ilsleys, Compton, Streatley, Goring, Sonning Common, Sonning, Twyford, home....


----------



## Katherine (10 May 2018)

*20th January *102 km. Eccles, Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Anderton, High Legh, Lymm, Culcheth, Lowton, Astley, Walkden.
*18th February *102 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Knutsford, Jodrell Bank, Marthall, Mobberley, Hale, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*25th February *101 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Anderton, Great Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*11th March *101 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Plumley, Lower Peover, Knutsford, Mere, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*15th April* 102km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Knutsford, Lower Peover, Knutsford, Dunham, Urmston, Eccles.
*22nd April* 102 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Anderton, Great Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*7th May* 178 km. Swinton, High Legh, Frodsham, Cappenhurst ( Eureka Cafe), Mollington, Mickle Trafford, Delamere, Whitegate, Plumley, High Legh, Culcheth, Astley.
*13th May* 103 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Plumley, Ollerton, Knutsford, Mere, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.


----------



## Goonerobes (12 May 2018)

January 6th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, West Tytherley, Mottisfont, Stockbridge, Somborne, Landford, Hamptworth.
February 17th - 102km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Cranborne, Alderholt, Woodfalls.
March 24th - 104km - New Forest - Bartley, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Burley, Bransgore, Breamore.
April 7th - 102km - Wilts & Dorset - Nunton, Alvediston, Donhead Hollow, 6d Handley, Verwood, Stockton, Woodgreen.
April 14th - 101km - Dorset - Woodfalls, Fordingbridge, Verwood, Ferndown, Cranborne, Whitsbury, Downton.
April 21st - 100km - To the coast - Bartley, Beaulieu, Lepe, Blackfield, Lyndhurst, Stoney Cross, Woodfalls.
May 12th - 101km - Forest & Dorset - Woodfalls, Ibsley, Alderholt, Three Legged Cross, Horton, Donhead, Bishopstone, Nunton.


----------



## Lilliburlero (13 May 2018)

Jan 1st-102.6 km - Overseal-Repton-Draycott Clay-Fradley-Measham-Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1335677396https://www.relive.cc/view/1335677396

Feb 18th - 161.4 km - Overseal- Ashby de la Zouch - Heather - Market Bosworth - Twycross - Tamworth - Drakelow - Measham - Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1413772472 https://www.relive.cc/view/1413772472

March 25th - 167.3 km - Overseal - Ashby - Overseal - Market Bosworth - Earl Shilton - Stoke Golding - Market Bosworth - Heather - Ashby - Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1471154543 https://www.relive.cc/view/1471154543

April 5th - 188.5 km - Overseal, Copt Oak, Quorn, Melton Mowbray, Grantham, Boston, Spilsby, Skegness. https://www.strava.com/activities/1491550081 https://www.relive.cc/view/1491550081

May 13th - 172.3 km Overseal, Rossliston, Hatton, Ilam, Alkmonton, Ashbourne, Neewood. Rossliston, Overseal. https://www.strava.com/activities/1569591769 https://www.relive.cc/view/1569591769


----------



## Osprey (13 May 2018)

*11th Jan. *110km. Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Storey Arms, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1352189301
*17th Feb. *101km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, BurryPort, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1412333144
*29th Mar. *103km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Carmarthen, St Clears, Red Roses, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1479207984
*28th Apr.* 103km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, PortTalbot, Swansea, Gowerton, Llanelli, Llanmolais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1536989989
*12th May.* 160km. Cardiff, Bridgend, Baglan, Swansea, Llanelli, Carmarthen, Red Roses, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1567931522


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2018)

*30th Jan:*
--[71 km singlespeed**] 2 x 50.5 km T-shaped loops on the A646 & A6033 = 101 km. (2 x Tod-Walk Mill-Tod; Tod-Hebden Bridge turning circle-Tod; Tod-Littleborough-Tod.)

*2nd Feb:*
-- 100 km: Tod, Worsthorne, Trawden, Oxenhope, Cullingworth, Wilsden, Old Allen Road, Manywells Height, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Lumbutts, Summit, Walsden, Tod.

*24th Mar:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Tod, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway to Padiham, A671, Spring Wood (Whalley), Cow Ark, Chipping, Dunsop Bridge, Trough of Bowland, Galgate, Conder Green, Galgate, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley, A671, Greenway, A646 back to Tod.

*8th Apr:*
-- 136 km: Tod to Mytholmroyd (A646); SITD hilly audax; Mytholmroyd to Tod (A646).

*12th May:*
-- 146 km [Singlespeed]: Started nickyboy's Llandudno ride from Manchester, diverted onto hilly variation at Flint without GPS support, got a bit lost, punctured, and finally gave up at Rhyl! 

** I punctured just as I was riding past my front door on the second loop, so I swapped bikes!


----------



## Bazzer (20 May 2018)

January
28th Croft, Risley, Woolston, Warburton, Irlam, Eccles, Manchester, then East Lancs Road through Salford, Astley, Haydock, to Windle, then Rainford by pass to BIckerstaffe, before coming back on the opposite carriageway to the East Lancs, then back to Lowton Croft and home. 101.8 kms, 473 m, 22.5 kph.

February
2nd Croft, Woolston, Warrington, Daresbury, Frodsham, Cuddington, Whitley, Antrobus, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Glazebury, East Lancs to Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft, home.102.1 kms, 662 m, 23.17 kph.

16th Culcheth, Leigh, Atherton, Bolton, Bury, Rochdale, Littleborough, Todmorden, Bacup, Whitworth, Spotland, Norden, Heywood, Bury, Bolton, Howe Bridge, Leigh, Culcheth home. 119 kms. 1,139 m, 21.56 kph.

March
16th Croft, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Tatton Park, Lymm, Cadishead, Worsley, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Fernhead, Risley, then three loops of Croft before heading home. 102 kms, 526 m, 21.1 kph

April
8th Croft, Lane Head, East Lancs to Salford, Irlam, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Bucklow Hill, Lymm, Warburton, Rixton, Culcheth, Glazebury, East Lancs to Lane Head, Croft, home. 101.6 kms, 470m, 23.3 kph

May
5th Croft, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Grappenhall, Mere, Tatton Park, Ashley, Hale, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Culcheth, Glazebury, Lowton, Winwick, Croft, home.102.3 kms, 474m, 23.3 kph

20th Woolston, Latchford, Stretton, Walton, Preston Brook, Frodsham, Cuddington, Whitley, Mere, Knutsford, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 103.6 kms, 662m, 24.3 kph


----------



## Sea of vapours (20 May 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)


----------



## Sea of vapours (24 May 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)


----------



## Ajax Bay (28 May 2018)

10 Jan: 101km + 837m: Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton, Ottery, Budleigh, Exmouth
15 Feb: 105km +1068m: Exmouth, East Budleigh, Culmstock, Churchinford, Daisy Mount, Exmouth
27 Mar: 104km + 1646m: St Ann's Head, Little and Broad Haven, Solva, St David's, Porthgain, Mathry, Llanychaer, Greenway (B4329/B4313 X), Crosswell, Newport
28 Mar: 103km + 1413m: Newport, over Preselis, Narbeth, Wiseman's Bridge, Tenby, Pembroke, Neyland Br, cycle track to Tiers Cross, St Ann's Head
18 Apr: 102km + 916m: Exmouth, Otterton, Clyst Hydon, Thorverton, Exe estuary cycle path down to Powderham and back round to Exmouth
21 Apr(3): 300km + 2500m: 'Heart of England' Audax from Cirencester: controls at Alchester, Atherstone, Daventry and Tackley

5 May(4): 402km + 4320m: Brevet Cymru Audax from Chepstow: controls at Hay-on-Wye, Builth Wells, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Crickhowell
26 May: 110km + 1065m: Bridgwater, Cheddar, south to Langport, South Petherton, Ilminster, Yarcombe, Honiton


----------



## Sea of vapours (31 May 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))


----------



## Bazzer (2 Jun 2018)

January
28th Croft, Risley, Woolston, Warburton, Irlam, Eccles, Manchester, then East Lancs Road through Salford, Astley, Haydock, to Windle, then Rainford by pass to BIckerstaffe, before coming back on the opposite carriageway to the East Lancs, then back to Lowton Croft and home. 101.8 kms, 473 m, 22.5 kph.

February
2nd Croft, Woolston, Warrington, Daresbury, Frodsham, Cuddington, Whitley, Antrobus, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Glazebury, East Lancs to Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft, home.102.1 kms, 662 m, 23.17 kph.

16th Culcheth, Leigh, Atherton, Bolton, Bury, Rochdale, Littleborough, Todmorden, Bacup, Whitworth, Spotland, Norden, Heywood, Bury, Bolton, Howe Bridge, Leigh, Culcheth home. 119 kms. 1,139 m, 21.56 kph.

March
16th Croft, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Tatton Park, Lymm, Cadishead, Worsley, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Fernhead, Risley, then three loops of Croft before heading home. 102 kms, 526 m, 21.1 kph

April
8th Croft, Lane Head, East Lancs to Salford, Irlam, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Bucklow Hill, Lymm, Warburton, Rixton, Culcheth, Glazebury, East Lancs to Lane Head, Croft, home. 101.6 kms, 470m, 23.3 kph

May
5th Croft, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Grappenhall, Mere, Tatton Park, Ashley, Hale, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Culcheth, Glazebury, Lowton, Winwick, Croft, home.102.3 kms, 474m, 23.3 kph

20th Woolston, Latchford, Stretton, Walton, Preston Brook, Frodsham, Cuddington, Whitley, Mere, Knutsford, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 103.6 kms, 662m, 24.3 kph

June
1st-2nd Croft, Culcheth, Flixton, Irlam, Salford, Manchester, then FNRttC: Salford, Bury, Edgeworth, Blackburn, Ribchester, Garstang, Fleetwood, Blackpool, Train to Warrington, then Warrington, Orford, Fernhead, Croft, home 161 kms. Time meaningless compared to other rides and Garmin screwed up climbing.


----------



## Goonerobes (2 Jun 2018)

January 6th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, West Tytherley, Mottisfont, Stockbridge, Somborne, Landford, Hamptworth.
February 17th - 102km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Cranborne, Alderholt, Woodfalls.
March 24th - 104km - New Forest - Bartley, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Burley, Bransgore, Breamore.
April 7th - 102km - Wilts & Dorset - Nunton, Alvediston, Donhead Hollow, 6d Handley, Verwood, Stockton, Woodgreen.
April 14th - 101km - Dorset - Woodfalls, Fordingbridge, Verwood, Ferndown, Cranborne, Whitsbury, Downton.
April 21st - 100km - To the coast - Bartley, Beaulieu, Lepe, Blackfield, Lyndhurst, Stoney Cross, Woodfalls.
May 12th - 101km - Forest & Dorset - Woodfalls, Ibsley, Alderholt, Three Legged Cross, Horton, Donhead, Bishopstone, Nunton.
May 19th - 102km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Mottisfont, Longstock, Kings Somborne, Braishfield, Hamptworth.
June 2nd - 102 km - Mostly Wilts - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Tollard Royal, Ebbesbourne, Broad Chalke, Coombe Bissett, Nunton.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2018)

*30th Jan:*
--[71 km singlespeed**] 2 x 50.5 km T-shaped loops on the A646 & A6033 = 101 km. (2 x Tod-Walk Mill-Tod; Tod-Hebden Bridge turning circle-Tod; Tod-Littleborough-Tod.)

*2nd Feb:*
-- 100 km: Tod, Worsthorne, Trawden, Oxenhope, Cullingworth, Wilsden, Old Allen Road, Manywells Height, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Lumbutts, Summit, Walsden, Tod.

*24th Mar:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Tod, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway to Padiham, A671, Spring Wood (Whalley), Cow Ark, Chipping, Dunsop Bridge, Trough of Bowland, Galgate, Conder Green, Galgate, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley, A671, Greenway, A646 back to Tod.

*8th Apr:*
-- 136 km: Tod to Mytholmroyd (A646); SITD hilly audax; Mytholmroyd to Tod (A646).

*12th May:*
-- 146 km [Singlespeed]: Started nickyboy's Llandudno ride from Manchester, diverted onto hilly variation at Flint without GPS support, got a bit lost, punctured, and finally gave up at Rhyl! 

*2nd June: *
-- 205 km [Singlespeed]: Manchester-Dunham-imperial century in Cheshire-Dunham-Manchester.

** I punctured just as I was riding past my front door on the second loop, so I swapped bikes!


----------



## Sbudge (4 Jun 2018)

3rd June, 161.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1615311441) - Wendover, Britwell, Turville, Goring etc...beautiful but hard

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my first page summary post)_


----------



## steverob (4 Jun 2018)

*3rd June: 136.9km* - Tour of Cambridgeshire Gran Fondo, plus the ride to and from the hotel. Very warm but great fun, especially the 20 or so miles I rode with a group of 5 other riders - https://www.strava.com/activities/1615157676

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my edited first page post)_


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Jun 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)


----------



## Goonerobes (9 Jun 2018)

January 6th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, West Tytherley, Mottisfont, Stockbridge, Somborne, Landford, Hamptworth.
February 17th - 102km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Cranborne, Alderholt, Woodfalls.
March 24th - 104km - New Forest - Bartley, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Burley, Bransgore, Breamore.
April 7th - 102km - Wilts & Dorset - Nunton, Alvediston, Donhead Hollow, 6d Handley, Verwood, Stockton, Woodgreen.
April 14th - 101km - Dorset - Woodfalls, Fordingbridge, Verwood, Ferndown, Cranborne, Whitsbury, Downton.
April 21st - 100km - To the coast - Bartley, Beaulieu, Lepe, Blackfield, Lyndhurst, Stoney Cross, Woodfalls.
May 12th - 101km - Forest & Dorset - Woodfalls, Ibsley, Alderholt, Three Legged Cross, Horton, Donhead, Bishopstone, Nunton.
May 19th - 102km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Mottisfont, Longstock, Kings Somborne, Braishfield, Hamptworth.
June 2nd - 102 km - Mostly Wilts - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Tollard Royal, Ebbesbourne, Broad Chalke, Coombe Bissett, Nunton.
June 9th - 105km - All Wilts - Alderbury, Pitton, Porton Down, Larkhill, Codford, Wylye, Wilton, Nunton.


----------



## steverob (9 Jun 2018)

*9th June: 112.8km* - Rode up into Central Bedfordshire on the lookout for more tiles. Came back via a small section of the Luton-Dunstable Busway, now that it's been fully paved. First month this year with two centuries! - https://www.strava.com/activities/1627508227

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my edited first page post)_


----------



## Lilliburlero (10 Jun 2018)

Jan 1st-102.6 km - Overseal-Repton-Draycott Clay-Fradley-Measham-Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1335677396https://www.relive.cc/view/1335677396

Feb 18th - 161.4 km - Overseal- Ashby de la Zouch - Heather - Market Bosworth - Twycross - Tamworth - Drakelow - Measham - Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1413772472 https://www.relive.cc/view/1413772472

March 25th - 167.3 km - Overseal - Ashby - Overseal - Market Bosworth - Earl Shilton - Stoke Golding - Market Bosworth - Heather - Ashby - Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1471154543 https://www.relive.cc/view/1471154543

April 5th - 188.5 km - Overseal, Copt Oak, Quorn, Melton Mowbray, Grantham, Boston, Spilsby, Skegness. https://www.strava.com/activities/1491550081 https://www.relive.cc/view/1491550081

May 13th - 172.3 km Overseal, Rossliston, Hatton, Ilam, Alkmonton, Ashbourne, Neewood. Rossliston, Overseal. https://www.strava.com/activities/1569591769 https://www.relive.cc/view/1569591769

June 10th - 177 km Overseal, Ashby de la Zouch, Quorn, Eastwell, Belvoir, Grantham, Scalford, Sileby, Copt Oak, Heather, Overseal. https://www.strava.com/activities/1629627921 https://www.strava.com/activities/1629634199 https://www.relive.cc/view/1629634199


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jun 2018)

*30th Jan:*
--[71 km singlespeed**] 2 x 50.5 km T-shaped loops on the A646 & A6033 = 101 km. (2 x Tod-Walk Mill-Tod; Tod-Hebden Bridge turning circle-Tod; Tod-Littleborough-Tod.)

*2nd Feb:*
-- 100 km: Tod, Worsthorne, Trawden, Oxenhope, Cullingworth, Wilsden, Old Allen Road, Manywells Height, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Lumbutts, Summit, Walsden, Tod.

*24th Mar:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Tod, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway to Padiham, A671, Spring Wood (Whalley), Cow Ark, Chipping, Dunsop Bridge, Trough of Bowland, Galgate, Conder Green, Galgate, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley, A671, Greenway, A646 back to Tod.

*8th Apr:*
-- 136 km: Tod to Mytholmroyd (A646); SITD hilly audax; Mytholmroyd to Tod (A646).

*12th May:*
-- 146 km [Singlespeed]: Started nickyboy's Llandudno ride from Manchester, diverted onto hilly variation at Flint without GPS support, got a bit lost, punctured, and finally gave up at Rhyl! 

*2nd June: *
-- 205 km [Singlespeed]: Manchester-Dunham-imperial century in Cheshire-Dunham-Manchester.
*
9th June:*
-- 175 km [Singlespeed]: Humber Bridge forum ride from York.

** I punctured just as I was riding past my front door on the second loop, so I swapped bikes!


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Jun 2018)

*5th January 2018-*Chertsey-Walton-Bushey Park-Richmond Park-Home. *101.4km.*
* 22nd February 2018 – *Chobham-Wentworth-Windsor Great Park-Ascot-Windlesham-WGP-Home. *100.5km.*
*9th March 2018- *Chobham-Windlesham-Bagshot-Camberley-Blackwater-Farnborough-Bisley-Knaphill-Sunninghill-WGP-Home. *104.7km.*
*18th April 2018 – *WGP- Winkfield-Shurlock Row-Sindlesham-Aborfield-Hurst-Cranbourne-Englefield Green-Home. *104.8km*
*3rd May 2018 – *WGP- Dorney-Cookham-Little Marlow-Medmenham-Mill End-Henley on Thames-Wargrave-Twyford-White Waltham-Windsor-Home. *104.8km*
*17th June 2018 – *Windsor-Eton-Burnham-Iver Heath-Iver-Yeading-Southall-Ealing-Kew-Richmond-Kingston-Hampton-Chertsey-Home. *114.5km*


----------



## tallliman (19 Jun 2018)

6th Jan 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/1343837615 Lufbra to Cafe Velo Verde, Screveton
17th Feb 69.76mi https://www.strava.com/activities/1411852403 Lufbra to Suzie's, Etwall
11th Mar 114.4mi https://www.strava.com/activities/1447989828 Lufbra to Bardney to Lincoln (the long way)
1st April: 100miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1483799623
22nd April: 64 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1524561392
20th May: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1584563479
26th May: 72 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1597075453
29th May 105 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1603999727
3rd June: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1614843909
15th June: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1640323221


----------



## Katherine (23 Jun 2018)

*20th January *102 km. Eccles, Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Anderton, High Legh, Lymm, Culcheth, Lowton, Astley, Walkden.
*18th February *102 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Knutsford, Jodrell Bank, Marthall, Mobberley, Hale, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*25th February *101 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Anderton, Great Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*11th March *101 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Plumley, Lower Peover, Knutsford, Mere, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*15th April* 102km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Knutsford, Lower Peover, Knutsford, Dunham, Urmston, Eccles.
*22nd April* 102 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Anderton, Great Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*7th May* 178 km. Swinton, High Legh, Frodsham, Cappenhurst ( Eureka Cafe), Mollington, Mickle Trafford, Delamere, Whitegate, Plumley, High Legh, Culcheth, Astley.
*13th May* 103 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Plumley, Ollerton, Knutsford, Mere, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*10th June* 103 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Knutsford, Over Peover, Jodrell Bank, Marthall, Morley Green, Ashley, Dunham, Irlam, Eccles.


----------



## Goonerobes (23 Jun 2018)

January 6th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, West Tytherley, Mottisfont, Stockbridge, Somborne, Landford, Hamptworth.
February 17th - 102km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Cranborne, Alderholt, Woodfalls.
March 24th - 104km - New Forest - Bartley, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Burley, Bransgore, Breamore.
April 7th - 102km - Wilts & Dorset - Nunton, Alvediston, Donhead Hollow, 6d Handley, Verwood, Stockton, Woodgreen.
April 14th - 101km - Dorset - Woodfalls, Fordingbridge, Verwood, Ferndown, Cranborne, Whitsbury, Downton.
April 21st - 100km - To the coast - Bartley, Beaulieu, Lepe, Blackfield, Lyndhurst, Stoney Cross, Woodfalls.
May 12th - 101km - Forest & Dorset - Woodfalls, Ibsley, Alderholt, Three Legged Cross, Horton, Donhead, Bishopstone, Nunton.
May 19th - 102km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Mottisfont, Longstock, Kings Somborne, Braishfield, Hamptworth.
June 2nd - 102 km - Mostly Wilts - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Tollard Royal, Ebbesbourne, Broad Chalke, Coombe Bissett, Nunton.
June 9th - 105km - All Wilts - Alderbury, Pitton, Porton Down, Larkhill, Codford, Wylye, Wilton, Nunton.
June 23rd - 101km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Dinton, Hindon, Sutton Veny, Great Wishford, Coombe Bissett.


----------



## steverob (23 Jun 2018)

*23rd June: 109.7km* - Ride down into Oxfordshire, visiting Brill and Britwell Hills, climbing both from different sides than I previously had. Struggled last 10 miles, think I hadn't taken enough sustenance with me - https://www.strava.com/activities/1656931862

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my edited first page post)_


----------



## Elysian_Roads (24 Jun 2018)

31st Jan. 101.48km. 14.6 average mph, 612m elevation gain. Triban 500.

10th Feb. 101.4km.13.5 average mph. 772m elevation gain. Marin MTB.

29th March. 100.23km. 12.6 average mph. 687m elevation gain. Marin MTB.

7th April. 106.07km 14.6 average mph. Triban road bike.

7th May. 130.4km.11.9 average mph. 996m elevation gain. Marin MTB.

24th June. 107.5km. 14.8 average mph. Cannondale Synapse. Cox Green to Farnham via Bracknell, Camberley and Fleet, and back via Aldershot, Farnborough, Sandhurst and Winkfield. Details in my ride today.


----------



## Fiona R (25 Jun 2018)

*Jan Sat 27th* 107km 913m Jack and Grace Cotton Audax Bristol/Filton-Berkely-Simbridge-Epney-Quedgley/Gloucester-Stonehouse-Tortworth-Bristol/Filton
*Jan Sun 28th* 100km 656m Home-Backwell-Wrington-Churchill-Loxton-Lympsham-Weston-S-M-Hewish-Congresbury-Yatton-Backwell-Long Ashton-Home*
Feb *Crashed 25 month 100km streak broken
*Mar Sat 10th* 104km 1650m Wells, Mells and Old Rail Trail Audax Whitchurch-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Mells-Radstock-Whitchurch
*Apr Sun 22nd* 104km 845m Burrington Coombe, Somerset Levels Home-Backwell-Burrington Coombe-Priddy-Godney-Loxton-Yatton-Backwell-Home*
Apr Sun 29th* 103km 1165m Merry Monk Audax High Ham, Langport, Forde Abbey, Halstock, Sherborne, Somerton, High Ham*
May Sat 12th *107km 1135m South Glos Audax Alveston-Leighterton-Tebury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton-under-Edge- Alveston*
Jun Sun 24th* 126km 1400m Bristol Randonnée Audax Home-Bristol-Radstock-Bradford on Avon-Lacock-Corsham-Castle Combe-Pucklechurch-Bristol-Home


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Jun 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
25th - 180km / 3,223m (Sedbergh, Melmerby, Garrigill, Nenthead, Allenheads, Rookhope, Blanchland, Lanchester, Washington)


----------



## Osprey (27 Jun 2018)

*11th Jan. *110km. Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Storey Arms, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1352189301
*17th Feb. *101km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, BurryPort, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1412333144
*29th Mar. *103km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Carmarthen, St Clears, Red Roses, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1479207984
*28th Apr.* 103km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, PortTalbot, Swansea, Gowerton, Llanelli, Llanmolais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1536989989
*12th May.* 160km. Cardiff, Bridgend, Baglan, Swansea, Llanelli, Carmarthen, Red Roses, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1567931522 
*23rd June*. 101km Llanmorlais, Llanelli, BurryPort, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1656646250


----------



## Ice2911 (27 Jun 2018)

7thJan Norwich Salhouse loop plus club ride from Norwich to Walcott plus the Salhouse loop again 65 miles

11thFeb
Loop, 53-11 club ride toMattishall, loop and finish withEastern Avenue. Very Windy. 62 and a bit miles 100km

25th March, just in time, Norwich Salhouse loop, then a club ride to Guist and back 67 miles or 108km Saved ride in two parts at coffee stop. Good to be out with the sun shining and drier roads 

6th April with HOGOTS loop from Hethersett and home. A windy 62 miles.

May 6th
Tour de broads, 102 miles. Not the last to post this month  1 hr 15 minutes faster than last year. 
Beautiful sunny day but a little blowy especially last 12 miles.

3rd June
Home to Holt and back, 62 miles.


----------



## Sea of vapours (29 Jun 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
25th - 180km / 3,223m (Sedbergh, Melmerby, Garrigill, Nenthead, Allenheads, Rookhope, Blanchland, Lanchester, Washington)
29th - 150.7km / 3,023m (Washington, Stanhope, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)


----------



## Ajax Bay (30 Jun 2018)

10 Jan: 101km + 837m: Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton, Ottery, Budleigh, Exmouth
15 Feb: 105km +1068m: Exmouth, East Budleigh, Culmstock, Churchinford, Daisy Mount, Exmouth
27 Mar: 104km + 1646m: St Ann's Head, Little and Broad Haven, Solva, St David's, Porthgain, Mathry, Llanychaer, Greenway (B4329/B4313 X), Crosswell, Newport
28 Mar: 103km + 1413m: Newport, over Preselis, Narbeth, Wiseman's Bridge, Tenby, Pembroke, Neyland Br, cycle track to Tiers Cross, St Ann's Head
18 Apr: 102km + 916m: Exmouth, Otterton, Clyst Hydon, Thorverton, Exe estuary cycle path down to Powderham and back round to Exmouth
21 Apr(3): 300km + 2500m: 'Heart of England' Audax from Cirencester: controls at Alchester, Atherstone, Daventry and Tackley
5 May(4): 402km + 4320m: Brevet Cymru Audax from Chepstow: controls at Hay-on-Wye, Builth Wells, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Crickhowell
26 May: 110km + 1065m: Bridgwater, Cheddar, south to Langport, South Petherton, Ilminster, Yarcombe, Honiton

31 May(10): 1013km + 10078m: West Highland audax: Edinburgh, Comrie, Claonaig, Cambeltown, Oban, Acharacle, Lochailort, Oban, Perth, Dunblane, Edinburgh
16 Jun(4): 423km +3477m: Wander Wye (first 400) - SW London, Oxford, Worcester, Hay-on-Wye, Chepstow, Chippenham
28 Jun: 130km + 1967m: Exeter to Peter Tavy (across Dartmoor) and back via Okehampton and old A30


----------



## Ice2911 (1 Jul 2018)

7thJan Norwich Salhouse loop plus club ride from Norwich to Walcott plus the Salhouse loop again 65 miles

11thFeb
Loop, 53-11 club ride toMattishall, loop and finish withEastern Avenue. Very Windy. 62 and a bit miles 100km

25th March, just in time, Norwich Salhouse loop, then a club ride to Guist and back 67 miles or 108km Saved ride in two parts at coffee stop. Good to be out with the sun shining and drier roads 

6th April with HOGOTS loop from Hethersett and home. A windy 62 miles.

May 6th
Tour de broads, 102 miles. Not the last to post this month  1 hr 15 minutes faster than last year. 
Beautiful sunny day but a little blowy especially last 12 miles.

3rd June
Home to Holt and back, 62 miles.

1st July 105 miles on the Norwich Swarm, beautiful day, especially enjoyed riding along the coast.


----------



## Sbudge (2 Jul 2018)

1st July, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1674671354) - NW6, Farthing Downs, Succombs Hill, Addington, Catford, NW6

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my first page summary post)_


----------



## Ajax Bay (4 Jul 2018)

10 Jan: 101km + 837m: Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton, Ottery, Budleigh, Exmouth
15 Feb: 105km +1068m: Exmouth, East Budleigh, Culmstock, Churchinford, Daisy Mount, Exmouth
27 Mar: 104km + 1646m: St Ann's Head, Little and Broad Haven, Solva, St David's, Porthgain, Mathry, Llanychaer, Greenway (B4329/B4313 X), Crosswell, Newport
28 Mar: 103km + 1413m: Newport, over Preselis, Narbeth, Wiseman's Bridge, Tenby, Pembroke, Neyland Br, cycle track to Tiers Cross, St Ann's Head
18 Apr: 102km + 916m: Exmouth, Otterton, Clyst Hydon, Thorverton, Exe estuary cycle path down to Powderham and back round to Exmouth
21 Apr(3): 300km + 2500m: 'Heart of England' Audax from Cirencester: controls at Alchester, Atherstone, Daventry and Tackley
5 May(4): 402km + 4320m: Brevet Cymru Audax from Chepstow: controls at Hay-on-Wye, Builth Wells, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Crickhowell
26 May: 110km + 1065m: Bridgwater, Cheddar, south to Langport, South Petherton, Ilminster, Yarcombe, Honiton
31 May(10): 1013km + 10078m: West Highland audax: Edinburgh, Comrie, Claonaig, Cambeltown, Oban, Acharacle, Lochailort, Oban, Perth, Dunblane, Edinburgh
16 Jun(4): 423km +3477m: Wander Wye (first 400) - SW London, Oxford, Worcester, Hay-on-Wye, Chepstow, Chippenham
28 Jun: 130km + 1967m: Exeter to Peter Tavy (across Dartmoor) and back via Okehampton and old A30

4 Jul: 122km + 1180m: Cullompton, Taunton, Othery, Pedwell, Ilminster, Churchinford, Culmstock, Cullompton


----------



## Goonerobes (7 Jul 2018)

January 6th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, West Tytherley, Mottisfont, Stockbridge, Somborne, Landford, Hamptworth.
February 17th - 102km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Cranborne, Alderholt, Woodfalls.
March 24th - 104km - New Forest - Bartley, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Burley, Bransgore, Breamore.
April 7th - 102km - Wilts & Dorset - Nunton, Alvediston, Donhead Hollow, 6d Handley, Verwood, Stockton, Woodgreen.
April 14th - 101km - Dorset - Woodfalls, Fordingbridge, Verwood, Ferndown, Cranborne, Whitsbury, Downton.
April 21st - 100km - To the coast - Bartley, Beaulieu, Lepe, Blackfield, Lyndhurst, Stoney Cross, Woodfalls.
May 12th - 101km - Forest & Dorset - Woodfalls, Ibsley, Alderholt, Three Legged Cross, Horton, Donhead, Bishopstone, Nunton.
May 19th - 102km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Mottisfont, Longstock, Kings Somborne, Braishfield, Hamptworth.
June 2nd - 102 km - Mostly Wilts - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Tollard Royal, Ebbesbourne, Broad Chalke, Coombe Bissett, Nunton.
June 9th - 105km - All Wilts - Alderbury, Pitton, Porton Down, Larkhill, Codford, Wylye, Wilton, Nunton.
June 23rd - 101km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Dinton, Hindon, Sutton Veny, Great Wishford, Coombe Bissett.
July 7th - 103km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Chilmark, Fonthill Gifford, Semley, Donhead, Alveston, Coombe Bissett.


----------



## steverob (7 Jul 2018)

*7th July: 118.9km* - A flat 100km lap through Thame and round Bicester, then after a brief visit home, on to Tring to my new, not so local bike shop, desperately trying to get back in time for the England game - https://www.strava.com/activities/1686613418

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my edited first page post)_


----------



## Elysian_Roads (7 Jul 2018)

31st Jan. 101.48km. 14.6 average mph, 612m elevation gain. Triban 500.

10th Feb. 101.4km.13.5 average mph. 772m elevation gain. Marin MTB.

29th March. 100.23km. 12.6 average mph. 687m elevation gain. Marin MTB.

7th April. 106.07km 14.6 average mph. Triban road bike.

7th May. 130.4km.11.9 average mph. 996m elevation gain. Marin MTB.

24th June. 107.5km. 14.8 average mph. Cannondale Synapse. Cox Green to Farnham via Bracknell, Camberley and Fleet, and back via Aldershot, Farnborough, Sandhurst and Winkfield.

7th July. 133.2 km. 15.2 average mph, 710 m elevation gain. A variant on the June ride, missing out Fleet but extending almost to Churt in the Surrey Hills, then back via Twyford to get over the 80 miles.


----------



## Sea of vapours (7 Jul 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
25th - 180km / 3,223m (Sedbergh, Melmerby, Garrigill, Nenthead, Allenheads, Rookhope, Blanchland, Lanchester, Washington)
29th - 150.7km / 3,023m (Washington, Stanhope, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
*July*
7th - 162.9km / 3,054m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Keasden)


----------



## Lilliburlero (8 Jul 2018)

Jan 1st-102.6 km - Overseal-Repton-Draycott Clay-Fradley-Measham-Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1335677396https://www.relive.cc/view/1335677396

Feb 18th - 161.4 km - Overseal- Ashby de la Zouch - Heather - Market Bosworth - Twycross - Tamworth - Drakelow - Measham - Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1413772472 https://www.relive.cc/view/1413772472

March 25th - 167.3 km - Overseal - Ashby - Overseal - Market Bosworth - Earl Shilton - Stoke Golding - Market Bosworth - Heather - Ashby - Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1471154543 https://www.relive.cc/view/1471154543

April 5th - 188.5 km - Overseal, Copt Oak, Quorn, Melton Mowbray, Grantham, Boston, Spilsby, Skegness. https://www.strava.com/activities/1491550081 https://www.relive.cc/view/1491550081

May 13th - 172.3 km Overseal, Rossliston, Hatton, Ilam, Alkmonton, Ashbourne, Neewood. Rossliston, Overseal. https://www.strava.com/activities/1569591769 https://www.relive.cc/view/1569591769

June 10th - 177 km Overseal, Ashby de la Zouch, Quorn, Eastwell, Belvoir, Grantham, Scalford, Sileby, Copt Oak, Heather, Overseal. https://www.strava.com/activities/1629627921 https://www.strava.com/activities/1629634199 https://www.relive.cc/view/1629634199

July 8th - 161.7 km Overseal, Repton, Barton, Overseal, Fradley, Tamworth, Measham, Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1688795412 https://www.relive.cc/view/1688795412


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jul 2018)

*30th Jan:*
--[71 km singlespeed**] 2 x 50.5 km T-shaped loops on the A646 & A6033 = 101 km. (2 x Tod-Walk Mill-Tod; Tod-Hebden Bridge turning circle-Tod; Tod-Littleborough-Tod.)

*2nd Feb:*
-- 100 km: Tod, Worsthorne, Trawden, Oxenhope, Cullingworth, Wilsden, Old Allen Road, Manywells Height, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Lumbutts, Summit, Walsden, Tod.

*24th Mar:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Tod, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway to Padiham, A671, Spring Wood (Whalley), Cow Ark, Chipping, Dunsop Bridge, Trough of Bowland, Galgate, Conder Green, Galgate, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley, A671, Greenway, A646 back to Tod.

*8th Apr:*
-- 136 km: Tod to Mytholmroyd (A646); SITD hilly audax; Mytholmroyd to Tod (A646).

*12th May:*
-- 146 km [Singlespeed]: Started nickyboy's Llandudno ride from Manchester, diverted onto hilly variation at Flint without GPS support, got a bit lost, punctured, and finally gave up at Rhyl! 

*2nd June: *
-- 205 km [Singlespeed]: Manchester-Dunham-imperial century in Cheshire-Dunham-Manchester.
*
9th June:*
-- 175 km [Singlespeed]: Humber Bridge forum ride from York.

*22nd June:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Tod, Whalley, Cow Ark, Slaidburn, Cross o'Greet, Wray, Keasden, Bowland Knotts, Waddington, Whalley, Tod.

*7th July:*
-- 127 km: Dales forum ride. Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head PLUS Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, Tod.

** I punctured just as I was riding past my front door on the second loop, so I swapped bikes!


----------



## Sbudge (8 Jul 2018)

7th July, 101.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1687030585) - Wendover, Ashridge, Harpenden, Berkhamsted ...rather warm!

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my first page summary post)_


----------



## GuyBoden (11 Jul 2018)

*5th Jan *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
8th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
26th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
*2nd Feb* 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Reedsmere, Gawsworth, Marton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
16th Feb 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
20th Feb 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
22nd Feb 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
26th Feb 104km:  Appleton, Hoo Green, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Middlewich, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall
*7th Mar* 101km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
9th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
14th Mar 101km: Walton, Hatton, Whitley, Arley, Rostherne, Tatton, Pickmere, Anderton boat lift, Acton Bridge, Hatton, Walton
20th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
26th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
29th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
*5th April *108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate (Road closed, detour), Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th April, 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
20th April, 104km: Appleton, Antrobus, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
27th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
30th April, 103km: Lymm, Dunham, Astley, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, North Rode, Congleton, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
*10th May* 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
17th May 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*2nd June* 162km: Cyclechat Cheshire Ride 2018
4th June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th June, 130km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour around Hart hill to the Ice Cream Farm)
13th June 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
15th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
21st June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
25th June 101km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton, Jodrell Bank, Goostry, Plumley, Tabley, High Legh, Appleton.
27th June 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
30th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*3rd July,* 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour due to TV filming a car chase.)
5th July, 101Km: Cheshire Cycling TT Course J2/9, plus getting there and back.
9th July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
11th July 100km: Lymm, (detour Hoo Green, Pickmere,) Plumley,Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back


----------



## Sea of vapours (13 Jul 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
25th - 180km / 3,223m (Sedbergh, Melmerby, Garrigill, Nenthead, Allenheads, Rookhope, Blanchland, Lanchester, Washington)
29th - 150.7km / 3,023m (Washington, Stanhope, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
*July*
7th - 162.9km / 3,054m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Keasden)
13th - 131.3km / 2,766m (Hawes, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, The Stang, Barnard Castle, Wolsingham, Washington)


----------



## Goonerobes (14 Jul 2018)

January 6th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, West Tytherley, Mottisfont, Stockbridge, Somborne, Landford, Hamptworth.
February 17th - 102km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Cranborne, Alderholt, Woodfalls.
March 24th - 104km - New Forest - Bartley, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Burley, Bransgore, Breamore.
April 7th - 102km - Wilts & Dorset - Nunton, Alvediston, Donhead Hollow, 6d Handley, Verwood, Stockton, Woodgreen.
April 14th - 101km - Dorset - Woodfalls, Fordingbridge, Verwood, Ferndown, Cranborne, Whitsbury, Downton.
April 21st - 100km - To the coast - Bartley, Beaulieu, Lepe, Blackfield, Lyndhurst, Stoney Cross, Woodfalls.
May 12th - 101km - Forest & Dorset - Woodfalls, Ibsley, Alderholt, Three Legged Cross, Horton, Donhead, Bishopstone, Nunton.
May 19th - 102km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Mottisfont, Longstock, Kings Somborne, Braishfield, Hamptworth.
June 2nd - 102 km - Mostly Wilts - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Tollard Royal, Ebbesbourne, Broad Chalke, Coombe Bissett, Nunton.
June 9th - 105km - All Wilts - Alderbury, Pitton, Porton Down, Larkhill, Codford, Wylye, Wilton, Nunton.
June 23rd - 101km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Dinton, Hindon, Sutton Veny, Great Wishford, Coombe Bissett.
July 7th - 103km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Chilmark, Fonthill Gifford, Semley, Donhead, Alveston, Coombe Bissett.
July 14th - 102km - Mostly Dorset - Breamore, Ringwood, Parley, Wimborne, Witchampton, Alderholt Fordingbridge.


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Jul 2018)

*5th Jan *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
8th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
26th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
*2nd Feb* 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Reedsmere, Gawsworth, Marton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
16th Feb 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
20th Feb 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
22nd Feb 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
26th Feb 104km:  Appleton, Hoo Green, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Middlewich, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall
*7th Mar* 101km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
9th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
14th Mar 101km: Walton, Hatton, Whitley, Arley, Rostherne, Tatton, Pickmere, Anderton boat lift, Acton Bridge, Hatton, Walton
20th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
26th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
29th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
*5th April *108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate (Road closed, detour), Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th April, 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
20th April, 104km: Appleton, Antrobus, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
27th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
30th April, 103km: Lymm, Dunham, Astley, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, North Rode, Congleton, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
*10th May* 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
17th May 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*2nd June* 162km: Cyclechat Cheshire Ride 2018
4th June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th June, 130km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour around Hart hill to the Ice Cream Farm)
13th June 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
15th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
21st June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
25th June 101km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton, Jodrell Bank, Goostry, Plumley, Tabley, High Legh, Appleton.
27th June 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
30th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*3rd July,* 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour due to TV filming a car chase.)
5th July, 101Km: Cheshire Cycling TT Course J2/9, plus getting there and back.
9th July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
11th July 100km: Lymm, (detour Hoo Green, Pickmere,) Plumley,Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
14th July 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.


----------



## steverob (14 Jul 2018)

*14th July: 112.7km* - Pushing further east, almost as far as Hitchin, then back via Luton estate roads and the Busway. My stop for an ice-cream with 25 miles to go backfired though; cooled me down, but left me with a dodgy stomach for the rest of the ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1702058808

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my edited first page post)_


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jul 2018)

*30th Jan:*
--[71 km singlespeed**] 2 x 50.5 km T-shaped loops on the A646 & A6033 = 101 km. (2 x Tod-Walk Mill-Tod; Tod-Hebden Bridge turning circle-Tod; Tod-Littleborough-Tod.)

*2nd Feb:*
-- 100 km: Tod, Worsthorne, Trawden, Oxenhope, Cullingworth, Wilsden, Old Allen Road, Manywells Height, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Lumbutts, Summit, Walsden, Tod.

*24th Mar:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Tod, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway to Padiham, A671, Spring Wood (Whalley), Cow Ark, Chipping, Dunsop Bridge, Trough of Bowland, Galgate, Conder Green, Galgate, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley, A671, Greenway, A646 back to Tod.

*8th Apr:*
-- 136 km: Tod to Mytholmroyd (A646); SITD hilly audax; Mytholmroyd to Tod (A646).

*12th May:*
-- 146 km [Singlespeed]: Started nickyboy's Llandudno ride from Manchester, diverted onto hilly variation at Flint without GPS support, got a bit lost, punctured, and finally gave up at Rhyl! 

*2nd June: *
-- 205 km [Singlespeed]: Manchester-Dunham-imperial century in Cheshire-Dunham-Manchester.
*
9th June:*
-- 175 km [Singlespeed]: Humber Bridge forum ride from York.

*22nd June:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Tod, Whalley, Cow Ark, Slaidburn, Cross o'Greet, Wray, Keasden, Bowland Knotts, Waddington, Whalley, Tod.

*7th July:*
-- 127 km: Dales forum ride. Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head PLUS Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, Tod.

*13th July:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Rose Grove (Burnley), Whalley, Longridge, Oakenclough, Conder Green (cafe), Quernmore, Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Longridge Fell, Whalley, Rose Grove. 

** I punctured just as I was riding past my front door on the second loop, so I swapped bikes!


----------



## Sbudge (16 Jul 2018)

15th July, 101.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1704903435) - Summer gravel ....Wendover woods, Ashridge estate, Nickey Line, Harding trail etc... still rather warm!

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my first page summary post)_


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Jul 2018)

*5th Jan *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
8th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
26th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
*2nd Feb* 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Reedsmere, Gawsworth, Marton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
16th Feb 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
20th Feb 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
22nd Feb 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
26th Feb 104km:  Appleton, Hoo Green, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Middlewich, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall
*7th Mar* 101km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
9th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
14th Mar 101km: Walton, Hatton, Whitley, Arley, Rostherne, Tatton, Pickmere, Anderton boat lift, Acton Bridge, Hatton, Walton
20th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
26th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
29th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
*5th April *108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate (Road closed, detour), Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th April, 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
20th April, 104km: Appleton, Antrobus, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
27th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
30th April, 103km: Lymm, Dunham, Astley, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, North Rode, Congleton, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
*10th May* 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
17th May 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*2nd June* 162km: Cyclechat Cheshire Ride 2018
4th June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th June, 130km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour around Hart hill to the Ice Cream Farm)
13th June 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
15th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
21st June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
25th June 101km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton, Jodrell Bank, Goostry, Plumley, Tabley, High Legh, Appleton.
27th June 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
30th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*3rd July,* 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour due to TV filming a car chase.)
5th July, 101Km: Cheshire Cycling TT Course J2/9, plus getting there and back.
9th July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
11th July 100km: Lymm, (detour Hoo Green, Pickmere,) Plumley,Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
14th July 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th July 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 Jul 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
25th - 180km / 3,223m (Sedbergh, Melmerby, Garrigill, Nenthead, Allenheads, Rookhope, Blanchland, Lanchester, Washington)
29th - 150.7km / 3,023m (Washington, Stanhope, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
*July*
7th - 162.9km / 3,054m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Keasden)
13th - 131.3km / 2,766m (Hawes, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, The Stang, Barnard Castle, Wolsingham, Washington)
17th - 162.5km / 2,626m (Waskerley, Stanhope, St.John's Chapel, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Kirkby Lonsdale)


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Jul 2018)

*5th Jan *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
8th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
26th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
*2nd Feb* 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Reedsmere, Gawsworth, Marton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
16th Feb 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
20th Feb 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
22nd Feb 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
26th Feb 104km:  Appleton, Hoo Green, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Middlewich, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall
*7th Mar* 101km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
9th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
14th Mar 101km: Walton, Hatton, Whitley, Arley, Rostherne, Tatton, Pickmere, Anderton boat lift, Acton Bridge, Hatton, Walton
20th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
26th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
29th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
*5th April *108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate (Road closed, detour), Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th April, 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
20th April, 104km: Appleton, Antrobus, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
27th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
30th April, 103km: Lymm, Dunham, Astley, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, North Rode, Congleton, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
*10th May* 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
17th May 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*2nd June* 162km: Cyclechat Cheshire Ride 2018
4th June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th June, 130km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour around Hart hill to the Ice Cream Farm)
13th June 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
15th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
21st June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
25th June 101km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton, Jodrell Bank, Goostry, Plumley, Tabley, High Legh, Appleton.
27th June 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
30th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*3rd July,* 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour due to TV filming a car chase.)
5th July, 101Km: Cheshire Cycling TT Course J2/9, plus getting there and back.
9th July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
11th July 100km: Lymm, (detour Hoo Green, Pickmere,) Plumley,Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
14th July 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th July 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th July, 101km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Mickle Trafford, Chester Millennium Greenway, Chester Castle.


----------



## Bazzer (22 Jul 2018)

January
28th Croft, Risley, Woolston, Warburton, Irlam, Eccles, Manchester, then East Lancs Road through Salford, Astley, Haydock, to Windle, then Rainford by pass to BIckerstaffe, before coming back on the opposite carriageway to the East Lancs, then back to Lowton Croft and home. 101.8 kms, 473 m, 22.5 kph.

February
2nd Croft, Woolston, Warrington, Daresbury, Frodsham, Cuddington, Whitley, Antrobus, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Glazebury, East Lancs to Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft, home.102.1 kms, 662 m, 23.17 kph.

16th Culcheth, Leigh, Atherton, Bolton, Bury, Rochdale, Littleborough, Todmorden, Bacup, Whitworth, Spotland, Norden, Heywood, Bury, Bolton, Howe Bridge, Leigh, Culcheth home. 119 kms. 1,139 m, 21.56 kph.

March
16th Croft, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Tatton Park, Lymm, Cadishead, Worsley, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Fernhead, Risley, then three loops of Croft before heading home. 102 kms, 526 m, 21.1 kph

April
8th Croft, Lane Head, East Lancs to Salford, Irlam, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Bucklow Hill, Lymm, Warburton, Rixton, Culcheth, Glazebury, East Lancs to Lane Head, Croft, home. 101.6 kms, 470m, 23.3 kph

May
5th Croft, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Grappenhall, Mere, Tatton Park, Ashley, Hale, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Culcheth, Glazebury, Lowton, Winwick, Croft, home.102.3 kms, 474m, 23.3 kph

20th Woolston, Latchford, Stretton, Walton, Preston Brook, Frodsham, Cuddington, Whitley, Mere, Knutsford, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 103.6 kms, 662m, 24.3 kph

June
1st-2nd Croft, Culcheth, Flixton, Irlam, Salford, Manchester, then FNRttC: Salford, Bury, Edgeworth, Blackburn, Ribchester, Garstang, Fleetwood, Blackpool, Train to Warrington, then Warrington, Orford, Fernhead, Croft, home 161 kms. Time meaningless compared to other rides and Garmin screwed up climbing.

July
22nd Croft, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Daresbury, Frodsham, Delamere, Whitley, High Leigh, Knutsford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 106.67 kms. 655 m, 22.2kph
Edited to add, month, date and ride data.


----------



## steverob (22 Jul 2018)

*22nd July: 111.3km* - Final training ride before RideLondon. Didn't do as much mileage as I'd wanted (got up late), but did manage both the planned tough climbs in the heat, so will take that as a success - https://www.strava.com/activities/1720498489

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my edited first page post)_


----------



## Osprey (22 Jul 2018)

*11th Jan. *110km. Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Storey Arms, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1352189301
*17th Feb. *101km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, BurryPort, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1412333144
*29th Mar. *103km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Carmarthen, St Clears, Red Roses, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1479207984
*28th Apr.* 103km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, PortTalbot, Swansea, Gowerton, Llanelli, Llanmolais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1536989989
*12th May.* 160km. Cardiff, Bridgend, Baglan, Swansea, Llanelli, Carmarthen, Red Roses, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1567931522 
*23rd June*. 101km Llanmorlais, Llanelli, BurryPort, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1656646250 
*21st July. *102km. Llanmorlais, Swansea, Baglan, Margam, Pyle, Nottage and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1717068219


----------



## Sbudge (23 Jul 2018)

22nd July, 100.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1720560327) - Pootle down to Kent - London, Norwood, Brasted, Coldharbour, Greenwich

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my first page summary post)_


----------



## GuyBoden (23 Jul 2018)

*5th Jan *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
8th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
26th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
*2nd Feb* 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Reedsmere, Gawsworth, Marton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
16th Feb 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
20th Feb 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
22nd Feb 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
26th Feb 104km:  Appleton, Hoo Green, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Middlewich, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall
*7th Mar* 101km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
9th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
14th Mar 101km: Walton, Hatton, Whitley, Arley, Rostherne, Tatton, Pickmere, Anderton boat lift, Acton Bridge, Hatton, Walton
20th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
26th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
29th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
*5th April *108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate (Road closed, detour), Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th April, 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
20th April, 104km: Appleton, Antrobus, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
27th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
30th April, 103km: Lymm, Dunham, Astley, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, North Rode, Congleton, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
*10th May* 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
17th May 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*2nd June* 162km: Cyclechat Cheshire Ride 2018
4th June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th June, 130km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour around Hart hill to the Ice Cream Farm)
13th June 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
15th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
21st June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
25th June 101km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton, Jodrell Bank, Goostry, Plumley, Tabley, High Legh, Appleton.
27th June 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
30th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*3rd July,* 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour due to TV filming a car chase.)
5th July, 101Km: Cheshire Cycling TT Course J2/9, plus getting there and back.
9th July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
11th July 100km: Lymm, (detour Hoo Green, Pickmere,) Plumley,Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
14th July 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th July 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th July, 101km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Mickle Trafford, Chester Millennium Greenway, Chester Castle.
23rd July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.


----------



## Ice2911 (25 Jul 2018)

7thJan Norwich Salhouse loop plus club ride from Norwich to Walcott plus the Salhouse loop again 65 miles

11thFeb
Loop, 53-11 club ride toMattishall, loop and finish withEastern Avenue. Very Windy. 62 and a bit miles 100km

25th March, just in time, Norwich Salhouse loop, then a club ride to Guist and back 67 miles or 108km Saved ride in two parts at coffee stop. Good to be out with the sun shining and drier roads 

6th April with HOGOTS loop from Hethersett and home. A windy 62 miles.

May 6th
Tour de broads, 102 miles. Not the last to post this month  1 hr 15 minutes faster than last year. 
Beautiful sunny day but a little blowy especially last 12 miles.

3rd June
Home to Holt and back, 62 miles

24th July Evening spin with 53-11 including a beer stop  50km


----------



## GuyBoden (25 Jul 2018)

*5th Jan *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
8th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
26th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
*2nd Feb* 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Reedsmere, Gawsworth, Marton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
16th Feb 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
20th Feb 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
22nd Feb 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
26th Feb 104km:  Appleton, Hoo Green, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Middlewich, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall
*7th Mar* 101km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
9th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
14th Mar 101km: Walton, Hatton, Whitley, Arley, Rostherne, Tatton, Pickmere, Anderton boat lift, Acton Bridge, Hatton, Walton
20th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
26th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
29th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
*5th April *108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate (Road closed, detour), Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th April, 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
20th April, 104km: Appleton, Antrobus, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
27th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
30th April, 103km: Lymm, Dunham, Astley, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, North Rode, Congleton, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
*10th May* 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
17th May 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*2nd June* 162km: Cyclechat Cheshire Ride 2018
4th June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th June, 130km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour around Hart hill to the Ice Cream Farm)
13th June 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
15th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
21st June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
25th June 101km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton, Jodrell Bank, Goostry, Plumley, Tabley, High Legh, Appleton.
27th June 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
30th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*3rd July,* 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour due to TV filming a car chase.)
5th July, 101Km: Cheshire Cycling TT Course J2/9, plus getting there and back.
9th July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
11th July 100km: Lymm, (detour Hoo Green, Pickmere,) Plumley,Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
14th July 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th July 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th July, 101km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Mickle Trafford, Chester Millennium Greenway, Chester Castle.
23rd July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
25th July 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich (Nantwich Show) back.


----------



## Ajax Bay (26 Jul 2018)

10 Jan: 101km + 837m: Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton, Ottery, Budleigh, Exmouth
15 Feb: 105km +1068m: Exmouth, East Budleigh, Culmstock, Churchinford, Daisy Mount, Exmouth
27 Mar: 104km + 1646m: St Ann's Head, Little and Broad Haven, Solva, St David's, Porthgain, Mathry, Llanychaer, Greenway (B4329/B4313 X), Crosswell, Newport
28 Mar: 103km + 1413m: Newport, over Preselis, Narbeth, Wiseman's Bridge, Tenby, Pembroke, Neyland Br, cycle track to Tiers Cross, St Ann's Head
18 Apr: 102km + 916m: Exmouth, Otterton, Clyst Hydon, Thorverton, Exe estuary cycle path down to Powderham and back round to Exmouth
21 Apr(3): 300km + 2500m: 'Heart of England' Audax from Cirencester: controls at Alchester, Atherstone, Daventry and Tackley
5 May(4): 402km + 4320m: Brevet Cymru Audax from Chepstow: controls at Hay-on-Wye, Builth Wells, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Crickhowell
26 May: 110km + 1065m: Bridgwater, Cheddar, south to Langport, South Petherton, Ilminster, Yarcombe, Honiton
31 May(10): 1013km + 10078m: West Highland audax: Edinburgh, Comrie, Claonaig, Cambeltown, Oban, Acharacle, Lochailort, Oban, Perth, Dunblane, Edinburgh
16 Jun(4): 423km +3477m: Wander Wye (first 400) - SW London, Oxford, Worcester, Hay-on-Wye, Chepstow, Chippenham
28 Jun: 130km + 1967m: Exeter to Peter Tavy (across Dartmoor) and back via Okehampton and old A30
4 Jul: 122km + 1180m: Cullompton, Taunton, Othery, Pedwell, Ilminster, Churchinford, Culmstock, Cullompton

6 Jul: 131km + 2096m: Windermere, Wrynose and Hardknott, Seascale, Cold Fell, Ennerdale Bridge, Whinlatter, Keswick, Ambleside, Dunmail Raise, Windermere
23 Jul(4): 440km + 5291m: Exeter, Bude, Looe, Fowey, Penzance, Newquay, Davidstow, Launceston, Okehampton, Exeter
34


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2018)

*30th Jan:*
--[71 km singlespeed**] 2 x 50.5 km T-shaped loops on the A646 & A6033 = 101 km. (2 x Tod-Walk Mill-Tod; Tod-Hebden Bridge turning circle-Tod; Tod-Littleborough-Tod.)

*2nd Feb:*
-- 100 km: Tod, Worsthorne, Trawden, Oxenhope, Cullingworth, Wilsden, Old Allen Road, Manywells Height, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Lumbutts, Summit, Walsden, Tod.

*24th Mar:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Tod, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway to Padiham, A671, Spring Wood (Whalley), Cow Ark, Chipping, Dunsop Bridge, Trough of Bowland, Galgate, Conder Green, Galgate, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley, A671, Greenway, A646 back to Tod.

*8th Apr:*
-- 136 km: Tod to Mytholmroyd (A646); SITD hilly audax; Mytholmroyd to Tod (A646).

*12th May:*
-- 146 km [Singlespeed]: Started nickyboy's Llandudno ride from Manchester, diverted onto hilly variation at Flint without GPS support, got a bit lost, punctured, and finally gave up at Rhyl! 

*2nd June: *
-- 205 km [Singlespeed]: Manchester-Dunham-imperial century in Cheshire-Dunham-Manchester.
*
9th June:*
-- 175 km [Singlespeed]: Humber Bridge forum ride from York.

*22nd June:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Tod, Whalley, Cow Ark, Slaidburn, Cross o'Greet, Wray, Keasden, Bowland Knotts, Waddington, Whalley, Tod.

*7th July:*
-- 127 km: Dales forum ride. Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head PLUS Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, Tod.

*13th July:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Rose Grove (Burnley), Whalley, Longridge, Oakenclough, Conder Green (cafe), Quernmore, Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Longridge Fell, Whalley, Rose Grove. 

*27th July:*
-- 172 km (a 'long' imperial century): Langho, Longridge Fell, Cow Ark, Slaidburn, Cross o' Greet, Wray, Borwick, Arnside, Carnforth, Caton, Quernmore, Bay Horse, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Old Lango, Whalley, Old Roman Rd, Padiham Greenway, Rose Grove. (Trains to start and from finish.)

** I punctured just as I was riding past my front door on the second loop, so I swapped bikes!


----------



## Sbudge (29 Jul 2018)

28th July, 105.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1733793977) - More Summer gravel … Harding, Nickey, Tring, Wendover Woods trails

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my first page summary post)_


----------



## steverob (29 Jul 2018)

*29th July: 164.9km* - RideLondon 2018. My longest ride ever. It rained. A lot. More details in the RideLondon thread - https://www.strava.com/activities/1735842552

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my edited first page post)_


----------



## GuyBoden (31 Jul 2018)

*5th Jan *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
8th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
26th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
*2nd Feb* 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Reedsmere, Gawsworth, Marton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
16th Feb 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
20th Feb 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
22nd Feb 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
26th Feb 104km:  Appleton, Hoo Green, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Middlewich, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall
*7th Mar* 101km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
9th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
14th Mar 101km: Walton, Hatton, Whitley, Arley, Rostherne, Tatton, Pickmere, Anderton boat lift, Acton Bridge, Hatton, Walton
20th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
26th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
29th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
*5th April *108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate (Road closed, detour), Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th April, 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
20th April, 104km: Appleton, Antrobus, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
27th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
30th April, 103km: Lymm, Dunham, Astley, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, North Rode, Congleton, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
*10th May* 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
17th May 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*2nd June* 162km: Cyclechat Cheshire Ride 2018
4th June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th June, 130km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour around Hart hill to the Ice Cream Farm)
13th June 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
15th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
21st June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
25th June 101km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton, Jodrell Bank, Goostry, Plumley, Tabley, High Legh, Appleton.
27th June 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
30th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*3rd July,* 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour due to TV filming a car chase.)
5th July, 101Km: Cheshire Cycling TT Course J2/9, plus getting there and back.
9th July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
11th July 100km: Lymm, (detour Hoo Green, Pickmere,) Plumley,Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
14th July 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th July 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th July, 101km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Mickle Trafford, Chester Millennium Greenway, Chester Castle.
23rd July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
25th July 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich (Nantwich Show) back.
31st July 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.


----------



## Sea of vapours (31 Jul 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
25th - 180km / 3,223m (Sedbergh, Melmerby, Garrigill, Nenthead, Allenheads, Rookhope, Blanchland, Lanchester, Washington)
29th - 150.7km / 3,023m (Washington, Stanhope, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
*July*
7th - 162.9km / 3,054m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Keasden)
13th - 131.3km / 2,766m (Hawes, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, The Stang, Barnard Castle, Wolsingham, Washington)
17th - 162.5km / 2,626m (Waskerley, Stanhope, St.John's Chapel, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Kirkby Lonsdale)
31st - 165.2km / 3,013m (Hawes, Brough, Middleton, Chapel Fell, Rookhope, Stanhope, Edmundbyers, Lanchester)


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Aug 2018)

*5th Jan *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
8th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
26th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
*2nd Feb* 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Reedsmere, Gawsworth, Marton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
16th Feb 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
20th Feb 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
22nd Feb 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
26th Feb 104km:  Appleton, Hoo Green, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Middlewich, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall
*7th Mar* 101km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
9th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
14th Mar 101km: Walton, Hatton, Whitley, Arley, Rostherne, Tatton, Pickmere, Anderton boat lift, Acton Bridge, Hatton, Walton
20th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
26th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
29th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
*5th April *108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate (Road closed, detour), Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th April, 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
20th April, 104km: Appleton, Antrobus, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
27th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
30th April, 103km: Lymm, Dunham, Astley, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, North Rode, Congleton, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
*10th May* 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
17th May 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*2nd June* 162km: Cyclechat Cheshire Ride 2018
4th June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th June, 130km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour around Hart hill to the Ice Cream Farm)
13th June 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
15th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
21st June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
25th June 101km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton, Jodrell Bank, Goostry, Plumley, Tabley, High Legh, Appleton.
27th June 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
30th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*3rd July,* 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour due to TV filming a car chase.)
5th July, 101Km: Cheshire Cycling TT Course J2/9, plus getting there and back.
9th July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
11th July 100km: Lymm, (detour Hoo Green, Pickmere,) Plumley,Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
14th July 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th July 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th July, 101km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Mickle Trafford, Chester Millennium Greenway, Chester Castle.
23rd July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
25th July 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich (Nantwich Show) back.
31st July 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
*2nd Aug *100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Aug 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
25th - 180km / 3,223m (Sedbergh, Melmerby, Garrigill, Nenthead, Allenheads, Rookhope, Blanchland, Lanchester, Washington)
29th - 150.7km / 3,023m (Washington, Stanhope, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
*July*
7th - 162.9km / 3,054m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Keasden)
13th - 131.3km / 2,766m (Hawes, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, The Stang, Barnard Castle, Wolsingham, Washington)
17th - 162.5km / 2,626m (Waskerley, Stanhope, St.John's Chapel, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Kirkby Lonsdale)
31st - 165.2km / 3,013m (Hawes, Brough, Middleton, Chapel Fell, Rookhope, Stanhope, Edmundbyers, Lanchester)
*August*
2nd - 136.7km / 1,910m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Melsonby, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Newby Head)


----------



## Ice2911 (3 Aug 2018)

7thJan Norwich Salhouse loop plus club ride from Norwich to Walcott plus the Salhouse loop again 65 miles

11thFeb
Loop, 53-11 club ride toMattishall, loop and finish withEastern Avenue. Very Windy. 62 and a bit miles 100km

25th March, just in time, Norwich Salhouse loop, then a club ride to Guist and back 67 miles or 108km Saved ride in two parts at coffee stop. Good to be out with the sun shining and drier roads 

6th April with HOGOTS loop from Hethersett and home. A windy 62 miles.

May 6th
Tour de broads, 102 miles. Not the last to post this month  1 hr 15 minutes faster than last year. 
Beautiful sunny day but a little blowy especially last 12 miles.

3rd June
Home to Holt and back, 62 miles

24th July Evening spin with 53-11 including a beer stop  50km

3rd August a very hot 50km off road along Marriotts Way to Whitwell and back. Yet another p*******


----------



## Bazzer (4 Aug 2018)

January
28th Croft, Risley, Woolston, Warburton, Irlam, Eccles, Manchester, then East Lancs Road through Salford, Astley, Haydock, to Windle, then Rainford by pass to BIckerstaffe, before coming back on the opposite carriageway to the East Lancs, then back to Lowton Croft and home. 101.8 kms, 473 m, 22.5 kph.

February
2nd Croft, Woolston, Warrington, Daresbury, Frodsham, Cuddington, Whitley, Antrobus, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Glazebury, East Lancs to Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft, home.102.1 kms, 662 m, 23.17 kph.

16th Culcheth, Leigh, Atherton, Bolton, Bury, Rochdale, Littleborough, Todmorden, Bacup, Whitworth, Spotland, Norden, Heywood, Bury, Bolton, Howe Bridge, Leigh, Culcheth home. 119 kms. 1,139 m, 21.56 kph.

March
16th Croft, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Tatton Park, Lymm, Cadishead, Worsley, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Fernhead, Risley, then three loops of Croft before heading home. 102 kms, 526 m, 21.1 kph

April
8th Croft, Lane Head, East Lancs to Salford, Irlam, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Bucklow Hill, Lymm, Warburton, Rixton, Culcheth, Glazebury, East Lancs to Lane Head, Croft, home. 101.6 kms, 470m, 23.3 kph

May
5th Croft, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Grappenhall, Mere, Tatton Park, Ashley, Hale, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Culcheth, Glazebury, Lowton, Winwick, Croft, home.102.3 kms, 474m, 23.3 kph

20th Woolston, Latchford, Stretton, Walton, Preston Brook, Frodsham, Cuddington, Whitley, Mere, Knutsford, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 103.6 kms, 662m, 24.3 kph

June
1st-2nd Croft, Culcheth, Flixton, Irlam, Salford, Manchester, then FNRttC: Salford, Bury, Edgeworth, Blackburn, Ribchester, Garstang, Fleetwood, Blackpool, Train to Warrington, then Warrington, Orford, Fernhead, Croft, home 161 kms. Time meaningless compared to other rides and Garmin screwed up climbing.

July
22nd Croft, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Daresbury, Frodsham, Delamere, Whitley, High Leigh, Knutsford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 106.67 kms. 655 m, 22.2kph
Edited to add, month, date and ride data.

August
4th Croft, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Irlam, Manchester, Salford, East Lancs to St Helens, Newton, Winwick, Croft, home 105 kms, 442m, 23.3kph


----------



## Goonerobes (4 Aug 2018)

January 6th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, West Tytherley, Mottisfont, Stockbridge, Somborne, Landford, Hamptworth.
February 17th - 102km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Cranborne, Alderholt, Woodfalls.
March 24th - 104km - New Forest - Bartley, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Burley, Bransgore, Breamore.
April 7th - 102km - Wilts & Dorset - Nunton, Alvediston, Donhead Hollow, 6d Handley, Verwood, Stockton, Woodgreen.
April 14th - 101km - Dorset - Woodfalls, Fordingbridge, Verwood, Ferndown, Cranborne, Whitsbury, Downton.
April 21st - 100km - To the coast - Bartley, Beaulieu, Lepe, Blackfield, Lyndhurst, Stoney Cross, Woodfalls.
May 12th - 101km - Forest & Dorset - Woodfalls, Ibsley, Alderholt, Three Legged Cross, Horton, Donhead, Bishopstone, Nunton.
May 19th - 102km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Mottisfont, Longstock, Kings Somborne, Braishfield, Hamptworth.
June 2nd - 102 km - Mostly Wilts - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Tollard Royal, Ebbesbourne, Broad Chalke, Coombe Bissett, Nunton.
June 9th - 105km - All Wilts - Alderbury, Pitton, Porton Down, Larkhill, Codford, Wylye, Wilton, Nunton.
June 23rd - 101km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Dinton, Hindon, Sutton Veny, Great Wishford, Coombe Bissett.
July 7th - 103km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Chilmark, Fonthill Gifford, Semley, Donhead, Alveston, Coombe Bissett.
July 14th - 102km - Mostly Dorset - Breamore, Ringwood, Parley, Wimborne, Witchampton, Alderholt Fordingbridge.
August 4th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - F/bridge, Tidpit, 6d Handley, Melbury Abbas, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett, Nunton.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (5 Aug 2018)

31st Jan. 101.48km. 14.6 average mph, 612m elevation gain. Triban 500.

10th Feb. 101.4km.13.5 average mph. 772m elevation gain. Marin MTB.

29th March. 100.23km. 12.6 average mph. 687m elevation gain. Marin MTB.

7th April. 106.07km 14.6 average mph. Triban road bike.

7th May. 130.4km.11.9 average mph. 996m elevation gain. Marin MTB.

24th June. 107.5km. 14.8 average mph. Cannondale Synapse.

7th July. 133.2 km. 15.2 average mph, 710 m elevation gain.

5th August. 101.2km. 15.4 average mph. 582m elevation gain. Triban 500. Cox Green, Fifield, Maiden's Green, Binfield, Hurst, Charvil, Henley, Turville Heath, Northend, Fingest, Marlow, Cookham, a loop round White Waltham, and home.


----------



## Lilliburlero (5 Aug 2018)

Jan 1st-102.6 km - Overseal-Repton-Draycott Clay-Fradley-Measham-Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1335677396https://www.relive.cc/view/1335677396

Feb 18th - 161.4 km - Overseal- Ashby de la Zouch - Heather - Market Bosworth - Twycross - Tamworth - Drakelow - Measham - Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1413772472 https://www.relive.cc/view/1413772472

March 25th - 167.3 km - Overseal - Ashby - Overseal - Market Bosworth - Earl Shilton - Stoke Golding - Market Bosworth - Heather - Ashby - Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1471154543 https://www.relive.cc/view/1471154543

April 5th - 188.5 km - Overseal, Copt Oak, Quorn, Melton Mowbray, Grantham, Boston, Spilsby, Skegness. https://www.strava.com/activities/1491550081 https://www.relive.cc/view/1491550081

May 13th - 172.3 km Overseal, Rossliston, Hatton, Ilam, Alkmonton, Ashbourne, Neewood. Rossliston, Overseal. https://www.strava.com/activities/1569591769 https://www.relive.cc/view/1569591769

June 10th - 177 km Overseal, Ashby de la Zouch, Quorn, Eastwell, Belvoir, Grantham, Scalford, Sileby, Copt Oak, Heather, Overseal. https://www.strava.com/activities/1629627921 https://www.strava.com/activities/1629634199 https://www.relive.cc/view/1629634199

July 8th - 161.7 km Overseal, Repton, Barton, Overseal, Fradley, Tamworth, Measham, Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1688795412https://www.relive.cc/view/1688795412

August 5th - 161.7 km Overseal, Hathern, Sileby, Tugby, Little Dolby, Ragdale, Wysall, Peggs Green, Packington, Overseal. https://www.strava.com/activities/1751503350 https://www.relive.cc/view/1751503350


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Aug 2018)

*5th Jan *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
8th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
26th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
*2nd Feb* 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Reedsmere, Gawsworth, Marton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
16th Feb 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
20th Feb 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
22nd Feb 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
26th Feb 104km:  Appleton, Hoo Green, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Middlewich, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall
*7th Mar* 101km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
9th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
14th Mar 101km: Walton, Hatton, Whitley, Arley, Rostherne, Tatton, Pickmere, Anderton boat lift, Acton Bridge, Hatton, Walton
20th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
26th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
29th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
*5th April *108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate (Road closed, detour), Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th April, 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
20th April, 104km: Appleton, Antrobus, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
27th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
30th April, 103km: Lymm, Dunham, Astley, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, North Rode, Congleton, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
*10th May* 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
17th May 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*2nd June* 162km: Cyclechat Cheshire Ride 2018
4th June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th June, 130km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour around Hart hill to the Ice Cream Farm)
13th June 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
15th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
21st June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
25th June 101km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton, Jodrell Bank, Goostry, Plumley, Tabley, High Legh, Appleton.
27th June 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
30th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*3rd July,* 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour due to TV filming a car chase.)
5th July, 101Km: Cheshire Cycling TT Course J2/9, plus getting there and back.
9th July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
11th July 100km: Lymm, (detour Hoo Green, Pickmere,) Plumley,Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
14th July 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th July 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th July, 101km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Mickle Trafford, Chester Millennium Greenway, Chester Castle.
23rd July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
25th July 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich (Nantwich Show) back.
31st July 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
*2nd Aug *100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
5th Aug 122km: Arley, Goostrey, Swettenham, Brookhouse, Winterley, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Oulton Park, Whitegate, Acton bridge, Arley.


----------



## Sbudge (6 Aug 2018)

5th August, 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1752034997) - Whiteleaf, Pink, Wiggans, Blount and Smalldean hills

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my first page summary post)_


----------



## Ice2911 (6 Aug 2018)

7thJan Norwich Salhouse loop plus club ride from Norwich to Walcott plus the Salhouse loop again 65 miles

11thFeb
Loop, 53-11 club ride toMattishall, loop and finish withEastern Avenue. Very Windy. 62 and a bit miles 100km

25th March, just in time, Norwich Salhouse loop, then a club ride to Guist and back 67 miles or 108km Saved ride in two parts at coffee stop. Good to be out with the sun shining and drier roads 

6th April with HOGOTS loop from Hethersett and home. A windy 62 miles.

May 6th
Tour de broads, 102 miles. Not the last to post this month  1 hr 15 minutes faster than last year. 
Beautiful sunny day but a little blowy especially last 12 miles.

3rd June
Home to Holt and back, 62 miles

1st July 105 miles on the Norwich Swarm, beautiful day, especially enjoyed riding along the coast

5th August my longest ever solo ride in one day. A very hot 36 degrees 152miles. Scorchio!!!!


----------



## GuyBoden (10 Aug 2018)

*5th Jan *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
8th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
26th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
*2nd Feb* 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Reedsmere, Gawsworth, Marton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
16th Feb 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
20th Feb 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
22nd Feb 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
26th Feb 104km:  Appleton, Hoo Green, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Middlewich, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall
*7th Mar* 101km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
9th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
14th Mar 101km: Walton, Hatton, Whitley, Arley, Rostherne, Tatton, Pickmere, Anderton boat lift, Acton Bridge, Hatton, Walton
20th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
26th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
29th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
*5th April *108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate (Road closed, detour), Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th April, 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
20th April, 104km: Appleton, Antrobus, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
27th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
30th April, 103km: Lymm, Dunham, Astley, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, North Rode, Congleton, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
*10th May* 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
17th May 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*2nd June* 162km: Cyclechat Cheshire Ride 2018
4th June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th June, 130km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour around Hart hill to the Ice Cream Farm)
13th June 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
15th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
21st June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
25th June 101km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton, Jodrell Bank, Goostry, Plumley, Tabley, High Legh, Appleton.
27th June 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
30th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*3rd July,* 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour due to TV filming a car chase.)
5th July, 101Km: Cheshire Cycling TT Course J2/9, plus getting there and back.
9th July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
11th July 100km: Lymm, (detour Hoo Green, Pickmere,) Plumley,Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
14th July 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th July 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th July, 101km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Mickle Trafford, Chester Millennium Greenway, Chester Castle.
23rd July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
25th July 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich (Nantwich Show) back.
31st July 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
*2nd Aug *100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
5th Aug 122km: Arley, Goostrey, Swettenham, Brookhouse, Winterley, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Oulton Park, Whitegate, Acton bridge, Arley.
9th Aug 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.


----------



## steverob (11 Aug 2018)

*11th August: 100.4km* - Took on four tough climbs from the southern end of the Chilterns - Wigans Lane, Chipps Hill, Dudley Lane and Park Lane, and survived them all! Was supposed to be a 50 mile ride, but a tailwind on the way home encouraged me to extend it to 100km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1765012184

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my edited first page post)_


----------



## Bazzer (11 Aug 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> *.............
> 2nd Aug *100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
> 5th Aug 122km: Arley, Goostrey, Swettenham, Brookhouse, Winterley, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Oulton Park, Whitegate, Acton bridge, Arley.
> 9th *July* 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.



@GuyBoden An edit required methinks. 

BTW Well done on the mileage.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Aug 2018)

*30th Jan:*
--[71 km singlespeed (_I punctured just as I was riding past my front door on the second loop, so I swapped bikes!_)] 2 x 50.5 km T-shaped loops on the A646 & A6033 = 101 km. (2 x Tod-Walk Mill-Tod; Tod-Hebden Bridge turning circle-Tod; Tod-Littleborough-Tod.)

*2nd Feb:*
-- 100 km: Tod, Worsthorne, Trawden, Oxenhope, Cullingworth, Wilsden, Old Allen Road, Manywells Height, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Lumbutts, Summit, Walsden, Tod.

*24th Mar:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Tod, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway to Padiham, A671, Spring Wood (Whalley), Cow Ark, Chipping, Dunsop Bridge, Trough of Bowland, Galgate, Conder Green, Galgate, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley, A671, Greenway, A646 back to Tod.

*8th Apr:*
-- 136 km: Tod to Mytholmroyd (A646); SITD hilly audax; Mytholmroyd to Tod (A646).

*12th May:*
-- 146 km [Singlespeed]: Started nickyboy's Llandudno ride from Manchester, diverted onto hilly variation at Flint without GPS support, got a bit lost, punctured, and finally gave up at Rhyl! 

*2nd June: *
-- 205 km [Singlespeed]: Manchester-Dunham-imperial century in Cheshire-Dunham-Manchester.
*
9th June:*
-- 175 km [Singlespeed]: Humber Bridge forum ride from York.

*22nd June:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Tod, Whalley, Cow Ark, Slaidburn, Cross o'Greet, Wray, Keasden, Bowland Knotts, Waddington, Whalley, Tod.

*7th July:*
-- 127 km: Dales forum ride. Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head PLUS Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, Tod.

*13th July:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Rose Grove (Burnley), Whalley, Longridge, Oakenclough, Conder Green (cafe), Quernmore, Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Longridge Fell, Whalley, Rose Grove.

*27th July:*
-- 172 km (a 'long' imperial century): Langho, Longridge Fell, Cow Ark, Slaidburn, Cross o' Greet, Wray, Borwick, Arnside, Carnforth, Caton, Quernmore, Bay Horse, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Old Lango, Whalley, Old Roman Rd, Padiham Greenway, Rose Grove. (Trains to start and from finish.)

*11th August:*
-- 163 km (an imperial century with a very hilly first half (all roads) and an undulating second half (including lots of cycle paths)): Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Oxenhope, Oakworth, Silsden, Addingham, Ilkley (Cow&Calf climb), Otley Chevin to try out Cheerful Chilli vegan/veggie restaurant/tearooms (nice!), Bramhope, Garforth, Ossett, Dewsbury, Cleckheaton, Bradford (train home).


----------



## tallliman (12 Aug 2018)

6th Jan 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/1343837615 Lufbra to Cafe Velo Verde, Screveton
17th Feb 69.76mi https://www.strava.com/activities/1411852403 Lufbra to Suzie's, Etwall
11th Mar 114.4mi https://www.strava.com/activities/1447989828 Lufbra to Bardney to Lincoln (the long way)
1st April: 100miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1483799623
22nd April: 64 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1524561392
20th May: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1584563479
26th May: 72 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1597075453
29th May 105 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1603999727
3rd June: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1614843909
15th June: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1640323221
30th June 106 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1672190230
7th July: 72 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1686568421


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Aug 2018)

*5th Jan *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
8th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
26th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
*2nd Feb* 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Reedsmere, Gawsworth, Marton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
16th Feb 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
20th Feb 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
22nd Feb 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
26th Feb 104km:  Appleton, Hoo Green, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Middlewich, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall
*7th Mar* 101km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
9th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
14th Mar 101km: Walton, Hatton, Whitley, Arley, Rostherne, Tatton, Pickmere, Anderton boat lift, Acton Bridge, Hatton, Walton
20th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
26th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
29th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
*5th April *108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate (Road closed, detour), Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th April, 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
20th April, 104km: Appleton, Antrobus, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
27th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
30th April, 103km: Lymm, Dunham, Astley, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, North Rode, Congleton, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
*10th May* 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
17th May 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*2nd June* 162km: Cyclechat Cheshire Ride 2018
4th June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th June, 130km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour around Hart hill to the Ice Cream Farm)
13th June 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
15th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
21st June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
25th June 101km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton, Jodrell Bank, Goostry, Plumley, Tabley, High Legh, Appleton.
27th June 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
30th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*3rd July,* 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour due to TV filming a car chase.)
5th July, 101Km: Cheshire Cycling TT Course J2/9, plus getting there and back.
9th July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
11th July 100km: Lymm, (detour Hoo Green, Pickmere,) Plumley,Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
14th July 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th July 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th July, 101km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Mickle Trafford, Chester Millennium Greenway, Chester Castle.
23rd July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
25th July 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich (Nantwich Show) back.
31st July 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
*2nd Aug *100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
5th Aug 122km: Arley, Goostrey, Swettenham, Brookhouse, Winterley, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Oulton Park, Whitegate, Acton bridge, Arley.
9th Aug 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
14th Aug 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Aug 2018)

*5th Jan *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
8th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
26th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
*2nd Feb* 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Reedsmere, Gawsworth, Marton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
16th Feb 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
20th Feb 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
22nd Feb 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
26th Feb 104km:  Appleton, Hoo Green, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Middlewich, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall
*7th Mar* 101km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
9th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
14th Mar 101km: Walton, Hatton, Whitley, Arley, Rostherne, Tatton, Pickmere, Anderton boat lift, Acton Bridge, Hatton, Walton
20th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
26th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
29th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
*5th April *108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate (Road closed, detour), Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th April, 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
20th April, 104km: Appleton, Antrobus, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
27th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
30th April, 103km: Lymm, Dunham, Astley, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, North Rode, Congleton, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
*10th May* 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
17th May 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*2nd June* 162km: Cyclechat Cheshire Ride 2018
4th June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th June, 130km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour around Hart hill to the Ice Cream Farm)
13th June 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
15th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
21st June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
25th June 101km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton, Jodrell Bank, Goostry, Plumley, Tabley, High Legh, Appleton.
27th June 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
30th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*3rd July,* 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour due to TV filming a car chase.)
5th July, 101Km: Cheshire Cycling TT Course J2/9, plus getting there and back.
9th July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
11th July 100km: Lymm, (detour Hoo Green, Pickmere,) Plumley,Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
14th July 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th July 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th July, 101km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Mickle Trafford, Chester Millennium Greenway, Chester Castle.
23rd July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
25th July 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich (Nantwich Show) back.
31st July 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
*2nd Aug *100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
5th Aug 122km: Arley, Goostrey, Swettenham, Brookhouse, Winterley, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Oulton Park, Whitegate, Acton bridge, Arley.
9th Aug 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
14th Aug 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th Aug, 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle.


----------



## Goonerobes (18 Aug 2018)

January 6th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, West Tytherley, Mottisfont, Stockbridge, Somborne, Landford, Hamptworth.
February 17th - 102km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Cranborne, Alderholt, Woodfalls.
March 24th - 104km - New Forest - Bartley, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Burley, Bransgore, Breamore.
April 7th - 102km - Wilts & Dorset - Nunton, Alvediston, Donhead Hollow, 6d Handley, Verwood, Stockton, Woodgreen.
April 14th - 101km - Dorset - Woodfalls, Fordingbridge, Verwood, Ferndown, Cranborne, Whitsbury, Downton.
April 21st - 100km - To the coast - Bartley, Beaulieu, Lepe, Blackfield, Lyndhurst, Stoney Cross, Woodfalls.
May 12th - 101km - Forest & Dorset - Woodfalls, Ibsley, Alderholt, Three Legged Cross, Horton, Donhead, Bishopstone, Nunton.
May 19th - 102km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Mottisfont, Longstock, Kings Somborne, Braishfield, Hamptworth.
June 2nd - 102 km - Mostly Wilts - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Tollard Royal, Ebbesbourne, Broad Chalke, Coombe Bissett, Nunton.
June 9th - 105km - All Wilts - Alderbury, Pitton, Porton Down, Larkhill, Codford, Wylye, Wilton, Nunton.
June 23rd - 101km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Dinton, Hindon, Sutton Veny, Great Wishford, Coombe Bissett.
July 7th - 103km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Chilmark, Fonthill Gifford, Semley, Donhead, Alveston, Coombe Bissett.
July 14th - 102km - Mostly Dorset - Breamore, Ringwood, Parley, Wimborne, Witchampton, Alderholt Fordingbridge.
August 4th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - F/bridge, Tidpit, 6d Handley, Melbury Abbas, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett, Nunton.
August 18th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Hale, Alderholt, Verwood, Horton, Rushmore, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett, Odstock.


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Aug 2018)

*5th Jan *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
8th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
26th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
*2nd Feb* 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Reedsmere, Gawsworth, Marton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
16th Feb 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
20th Feb 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
22nd Feb 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
26th Feb 104km:  Appleton, Hoo Green, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Middlewich, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall
*7th Mar* 101km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
9th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
14th Mar 101km: Walton, Hatton, Whitley, Arley, Rostherne, Tatton, Pickmere, Anderton boat lift, Acton Bridge, Hatton, Walton
20th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
26th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
29th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
*5th April *108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate (Road closed, detour), Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th April, 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
20th April, 104km: Appleton, Antrobus, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
27th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
30th April, 103km: Lymm, Dunham, Astley, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, North Rode, Congleton, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
*10th May* 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
17th May 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*2nd June* 162km: Cyclechat Cheshire Ride 2018
4th June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th June, 130km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour around Hart hill to the Ice Cream Farm)
13th June 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
15th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
21st June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
25th June 101km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton, Jodrell Bank, Goostry, Plumley, Tabley, High Legh, Appleton.
27th June 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
30th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*3rd July,* 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour due to TV filming a car chase.)
5th July, 101Km: Cheshire Cycling TT Course J2/9, plus getting there and back.
9th July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
11th July 100km: Lymm, (detour Hoo Green, Pickmere,) Plumley,Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
14th July 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th July 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th July, 101km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Mickle Trafford, Chester Millennium Greenway, Chester Castle.
23rd July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
25th July 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich (Nantwich Show) back.
31st July 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
*2nd Aug *100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
5th Aug 122km: Arley, Goostrey, Swettenham, Brookhouse, Winterley, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Oulton Park, Whitegate, Acton bridge, Arley.
9th Aug 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
14th Aug 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th Aug, 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
18th Aug 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back. (Plus detour around Tatton Park.)


----------



## steverob (19 Aug 2018)

*19th August: 102.0km* - Out to Oxford and back with @Sbudge; overcast and headwind on the way out, sunny and tailwind on the way back (as proved by a number of PRs on the second half of the ride!) - https://www.strava.com/activities/1783096125

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my edited first page post)_


----------



## Sbudge (20 Aug 2018)

19th August, 104.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1783081845) - Oxford loop with @steverob ... what he said! 

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my first page summary post)_


----------



## Ajax Bay (21 Aug 2018)

10 Jan: 101km + 837m: Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton, Ottery, Budleigh, Exmouth
15 Feb: 105km +1068m: Exmouth, East Budleigh, Culmstock, Churchinford, Daisy Mount, Exmouth
27 Mar: 104km + 1646m: St Ann's Head, Little and Broad Haven, Solva, St David's, Porthgain, Mathry, Llanychaer, Greenway (B4329/B4313 X), Crosswell, Newport
28 Mar: 103km + 1413m: Newport, over Preselis, Narbeth, Wiseman's Bridge, Tenby, Pembroke, Neyland Br, cycle track to Tiers Cross, St Ann's Head
18 Apr: 102km + 916m: Exmouth, Otterton, Clyst Hydon, Thorverton, Exe estuary cycle path down to Powderham and back round to Exmouth
21 Apr(3): 300km + 2500m: 'Heart of England' Audax from Cirencester: controls at Alchester, Atherstone, Daventry and Tackley
5 May(4): 402km + 4320m: Brevet Cymru Audax from Chepstow: controls at Hay-on-Wye, Builth Wells, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Crickhowell
26 May: 110km + 1065m: Bridgwater, Cheddar, south to Langport, South Petherton, Ilminster, Yarcombe, Honiton
31 May(10): 1013km + 10078m: West Highland audax: Edinburgh, Comrie, Claonaig, Cambeltown, Oban, Acharacle, Lochailort, Oban, Perth, Dunblane, Edinburgh
16 Jun(4): 423km +3477m: Wander Wye (first 400) - SW London, Oxford, Worcester, Hay-on-Wye, Chepstow, Chippenham
28 Jun: 130km + 1967m: Exeter to Peter Tavy (across Dartmoor) and back via Okehampton and old A30
4 Jul: 122km + 1180m: Cullompton, Taunton, Othery, Pedwell, Ilminster, Churchinford, Culmstock, Cullompton
6 Jul: 131km + 2096m: Windermere, Wrynose and Hardknott, Seascale, Cold Fell, Ennerdale Bridge, Whinlatter, Keswick, Ambleside, Dunmail Raise, Windermere
23 Jul(4): 440km + 5291m: Exeter, Bude, Looe, Fowey, Penzance, Newquay, Davidstow, Launceston, Okehampton, Exeter
19 Aug(2): 233km + 1898m: Dorchester-on-Thames, Abingdon, Wantage, Royal Wootton Bassett, Bath, Glastonbury, Taunton, Uffculme

36


----------



## Osprey (21 Aug 2018)

*11th Jan. *110km. Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Storey Arms, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1352189301
*17th Feb. *101km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, BurryPort, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1412333144
*29th Mar. *103km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Carmarthen, St Clears, Red Roses, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1479207984
*28th Apr.* 103km. Cardiff, Cowbridge, Bridgend, PortTalbot, Swansea, Gowerton, Llanelli, Llanmolais. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1536989989
*12th May.* 160km. Cardiff, Bridgend, Baglan, Swansea, Llanelli, Carmarthen, Red Roses, Tenby. Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1567931522 
*23rd June*. 101km Llanmorlais, Llanelli, BurryPort, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1656646250 
*21st July. *102km. Llanmorlais, Swansea, Baglan, Margam, Pyle, Nottage and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1717068219
*18th Aug*. 106km Llanmorlais, Llanelli, BurryPort, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Van Nicolas . https://www.strava.com/activities/1780427679


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Aug 2018)

*5th Jan *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
8th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
26th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
*2nd Feb* 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Reedsmere, Gawsworth, Marton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
16th Feb 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
20th Feb 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
22nd Feb 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
26th Feb 104km:  Appleton, Hoo Green, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Middlewich, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall
*7th Mar* 101km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
9th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
14th Mar 101km: Walton, Hatton, Whitley, Arley, Rostherne, Tatton, Pickmere, Anderton boat lift, Acton Bridge, Hatton, Walton
20th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
26th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
29th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
*5th April *108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate (Road closed, detour), Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th April, 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
20th April, 104km: Appleton, Antrobus, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
27th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
30th April, 103km: Lymm, Dunham, Astley, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, North Rode, Congleton, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
*10th May* 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
17th May 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*2nd June* 162km: Cyclechat Cheshire Ride 2018
4th June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th June, 130km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour around Hart hill to the Ice Cream Farm)
13th June 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
15th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
21st June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
25th June 101km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton, Jodrell Bank, Goostry, Plumley, Tabley, High Legh, Appleton.
27th June 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
30th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*3rd July,* 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour due to TV filming a car chase.)
5th July, 101Km: Cheshire Cycling TT Course J2/9, plus getting there and back.
9th July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
11th July 100km: Lymm, (detour Hoo Green, Pickmere,) Plumley,Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
14th July 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th July 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th July, 101km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Mickle Trafford, Chester Millennium Greenway, Chester Castle.
23rd July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
25th July 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich (Nantwich Show) back.
31st July 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
*2nd Aug *100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
5th Aug 122km: Arley, Goostrey, Swettenham, Brookhouse, Winterley, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Oulton Park, Whitegate, Acton bridge, Arley.
9th Aug 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
14th Aug 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th Aug, 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
18th Aug 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back. (Plus detour around Tatton Park.)
21st Aug 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Aug 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
25th - 180km / 3,223m (Sedbergh, Melmerby, Garrigill, Nenthead, Allenheads, Rookhope, Blanchland, Lanchester, Washington)
29th - 150.7km / 3,023m (Washington, Stanhope, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
*July*
7th - 162.9km / 3,054m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Keasden)
13th - 131.3km / 2,766m (Hawes, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, The Stang, Barnard Castle, Wolsingham, Washington)
17th - 162.5km / 2,626m (Waskerley, Stanhope, St.John's Chapel, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Kirkby Lonsdale)
31st - 165.2km / 3,013m (Hawes, Brough, Middleton, Chapel Fell, Rookhope, Stanhope, Edmundbyers, Lanchester)
*August*
2nd - 136.7km / 1,910m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Melsonby, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Newby Head)
21st - 101.6km / 2,276m (Roeburndale, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)


----------



## Katherine (22 Aug 2018)

*20th January *102 km. Eccles, Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Anderton, High Legh, Lymm, Culcheth, Lowton, Astley, Walkden.
*18th February *102 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Knutsford, Jodrell Bank, Marthall, Mobberley, Hale, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*25th February *101 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Anderton, Great Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*11th March *101 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Plumley, Lower Peover, Knutsford, Mere, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*15th April* 102km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Knutsford, Lower Peover, Knutsford, Dunham, Urmston, Eccles.
*22nd April* 102 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Anderton, Great Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*7th May* 178 km. Swinton, High Legh, Frodsham, Cappenhurst ( Eureka Cafe), Mollington, Mickle Trafford, Delamere, Whitegate, Plumley, High Legh, Culcheth, Astley.
*13th May* 103 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Plumley, Ollerton, Knutsford, Mere, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*10th June* 103 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Knutsford, Over Peover, Jodrell Bank, Marthall, Morley Green, Ashley, Dunham, Irlam, Eccles.
*8th July* 103 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Knutsford, Alderley Edge, Ashley, Altringham, Stretford, Walkden.
*22nd July* 101 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Knutsford, Lower Peover, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, Flixton, Winton.


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Aug 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
25th - 180km / 3,223m (Sedbergh, Melmerby, Garrigill, Nenthead, Allenheads, Rookhope, Blanchland, Lanchester, Washington)
29th - 150.7km / 3,023m (Washington, Stanhope, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
*July*
7th - 162.9km / 3,054m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Keasden)
13th - 131.3km / 2,766m (Hawes, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, The Stang, Barnard Castle, Wolsingham, Washington)
17th - 162.5km / 2,626m (Waskerley, Stanhope, St.John's Chapel, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Kirkby Lonsdale)
31st - 165.2km / 3,013m (Hawes, Brough, Middleton, Chapel Fell, Rookhope, Stanhope, Edmundbyers, Lanchester)
*August*
2nd - 136.7km / 1,910m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Melsonby, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Newby Head)
21st - 101.6km / 2,276m (Roeburndale, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
25th - 161.8km / 3,228m (Langcliffe Scar, Arncilffe, Greenhow, NIdderdale, Trapping Hill, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Littondale)


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Aug 2018)

*5th January 2018-*Chertsey-Walton-Bushey Park-Richmond Park-Home. *101.4km.*

* 22nd February 2018 – *Chobham-Wentworth-Windsor Great Park-Ascot-Windlesham-WGP-Home. *100.5km.*

*9th March 2018- *Chobham-Windlesham-Bagshot-Camberley-Blackwater-Farnborough-Bisley-Knaphill-Sunninghill-WGP-Home. *104.7km.*

*18th April 2018 – *WGP- Winkfield-Shurlock Row-Sindlesham-Aborfield-Hurst-Cranbourne-Englefield Green-Home. *104.8km*

*3rd May 2018 – *WGP- Dorney-Cookham-Little Marlow-Marlow-Medmenham-Mill End-Henley on Thames-Wargrave-Twyford-White Waltham-Windsor-Home. *104.8km*

*17th June 2018 – *Windsor-Eton-Burnham-Iver Heath-Iver-Yeading-Southall-Ealing-Kew-Richmond-Kingston-Hampton-Chertsey-Home. *114.5km*

*15th July 2018 – *Wraysbury, Longford, Iver, Uxbridge, Wembley, Ealing, Chiswick, Richmond, Kingston, Home.* 100.3km*

*25th August 2018 - *Chersey, Chobham, Knaphill, Farnborough, Fleet, Crondall, Farnham, WGP, Home. *103.2km*


----------



## steverob (27 Aug 2018)

*27th August: 119.3km* - Travelling through various towns/villages that my Dad used to route us through when we headed out on our east coast holidays (now all long since bypassed). Headwind really hurt on way home - https://www.strava.com/activities/1801047737

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my edited first page post)_


----------



## Sbudge (28 Aug 2018)

25th August, 112.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1796707928) - Wendover, Wycombe and Watlington...wonderful 

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my first page summary post)_


----------



## GuyBoden (30 Aug 2018)

*5th Jan *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
8th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
26th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
*2nd Feb* 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Reedsmere, Gawsworth, Marton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
16th Feb 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
20th Feb 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
22nd Feb 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
26th Feb 104km:  Appleton, Hoo Green, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Middlewich, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall
*7th Mar* 101km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
9th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
14th Mar 101km: Walton, Hatton, Whitley, Arley, Rostherne, Tatton, Pickmere, Anderton boat lift, Acton Bridge, Hatton, Walton
20th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
26th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
29th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
*5th April *108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate (Road closed, detour), Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th April, 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
20th April, 104km: Appleton, Antrobus, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
27th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
30th April, 103km: Lymm, Dunham, Astley, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, North Rode, Congleton, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
*10th May* 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
17th May 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*2nd June* 162km: Cyclechat Cheshire Ride 2018
4th June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th June, 130km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour around Hart hill to the Ice Cream Farm)
13th June 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
15th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
21st June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
25th June 101km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton, Jodrell Bank, Goostry, Plumley, Tabley, High Legh, Appleton.
27th June 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
30th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*3rd July,* 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour due to TV filming a car chase.)
5th July, 101Km: Cheshire Cycling TT Course J2/9, plus getting there and back.
9th July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
11th July 100km: Lymm, (detour Hoo Green, Pickmere,) Plumley,Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
14th July 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th July 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th July, 101km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Mickle Trafford, Chester Millennium Greenway, Chester Castle.
23rd July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
25th July 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich (Nantwich Show) back.
31st July 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
*2nd Aug *100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
5th Aug 122km: Arley, Goostrey, Swettenham, Brookhouse, Winterley, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Oulton Park, Whitegate, Acton bridge, Arley.
9th Aug 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
14th Aug 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th Aug, 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
18th Aug 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back. (Plus detour around Tatton Park.)
21st Aug 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
30th Aug 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back. (Plus detour to Bosley.)


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Aug 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
25th - 180km / 3,223m (Sedbergh, Melmerby, Garrigill, Nenthead, Allenheads, Rookhope, Blanchland, Lanchester, Washington)
29th - 150.7km / 3,023m (Washington, Stanhope, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
*July*
7th - 162.9km / 3,054m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Keasden)
13th - 131.3km / 2,766m (Hawes, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, The Stang, Barnard Castle, Wolsingham, Washington)
17th - 162.5km / 2,626m (Waskerley, Stanhope, St.John's Chapel, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Kirkby Lonsdale)
31st - 165.2km / 3,013m (Hawes, Brough, Middleton, Chapel Fell, Rookhope, Stanhope, Edmundbyers, Lanchester)
*August*
2nd - 136.7km / 1,910m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Melsonby, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Newby Head)
21st - 101.6km / 2,276m (Roeburndale, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
25th - 161.8km / 3,228m (Langcliffe Scar, Arncilffe, Greenhow, NIdderdale, Trapping Hill, Coverdale, Littondale)
30th - 203.6km / 4,000m (Great Dun Fell, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)


----------



## Goonerobes (1 Sep 2018)

January 6th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, West Tytherley, Mottisfont, Stockbridge, Somborne, Landford, Hamptworth.
February 17th - 102km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Cranborne, Alderholt, Woodfalls.
March 24th - 104km - New Forest - Bartley, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Burley, Bransgore, Breamore.
April 7th - 102km - Wilts & Dorset - Nunton, Alvediston, Donhead Hollow, 6d Handley, Verwood, Stockton, Woodgreen.
April 14th - 101km - Dorset - Woodfalls, Fordingbridge, Verwood, Ferndown, Cranborne, Whitsbury, Downton.
April 21st - 100km - To the coast - Bartley, Beaulieu, Lepe, Blackfield, Lyndhurst, Stoney Cross, Woodfalls.
May 12th - 101km - Forest & Dorset - Woodfalls, Ibsley, Alderholt, Three Legged Cross, Horton, Donhead, Bishopstone, Nunton.
May 19th - 102km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Mottisfont, Longstock, Kings Somborne, Braishfield, Hamptworth.
June 2nd - 102 km - Mostly Wilts - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Tollard Royal, Ebbesbourne, Broad Chalke, Coombe Bissett, Nunton.
June 9th - 105km - All Wilts - Alderbury, Pitton, Porton Down, Larkhill, Codford, Wylye, Wilton, Nunton.
June 23rd - 101km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Dinton, Hindon, Sutton Veny, Great Wishford, Coombe Bissett.
July 7th - 103km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Chilmark, Fonthill Gifford, Semley, Donhead, Alveston, Coombe Bissett.
July 14th - 102km - Mostly Dorset - Breamore, Ringwood, Parley, Wimborne, Witchampton, Alderholt Fordingbridge.
August 4th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - F/bridge, Tidpit, 6d Handley, Melbury Abbas, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett, Nunton.
August 18th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Hale, Alderholt, Verwood, Horton, Rushmore, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett, Odstock.
September 1st - 105km - New Forest - Furzley, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Burley, Alderholt, Hale.


----------



## Ajax Bay (1 Sep 2018)

10 Jan: 101km + 837m: Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton, Ottery, Budleigh, Exmouth
15 Feb: 105km +1068m: Exmouth, East Budleigh, Culmstock, Churchinford, Daisy Mount, Exmouth
27 Mar: 104km + 1646m: St Ann's Head, Little and Broad Haven, Solva, St David's, Porthgain, Mathry, Llanychaer, Greenway (B4329/B4313 X), Crosswell, Newport
28 Mar: 103km + 1413m: Newport, over Preselis, Narbeth, Wiseman's Bridge, Tenby, Pembroke, Neyland Br, cycle track to Tiers Cross, St Ann's Head
18 Apr: 102km + 916m: Exmouth, Otterton, Clyst Hydon, Thorverton, Exe estuary cycle path down to Powderham and back round to Exmouth
21 Apr(3): 300km + 2500m: 'Heart of England' Audax from Cirencester: controls at Alchester, Atherstone, Daventry and Tackley
5 May(4): 402km + 4320m: Brevet Cymru Audax from Chepstow: controls at Hay-on-Wye, Builth Wells, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Crickhowell
26 May: 110km + 1065m: Bridgwater, Cheddar, south to Langport, South Petherton, Ilminster, Yarcombe, Honiton
31 May(10): 1013km + 10078m: West Highland audax: Edinburgh, Comrie, Claonaig, Cambeltown, Oban, Acharacle, Lochailort, Oban, Perth, Dunblane, Edinburgh
16 Jun(4): 423km +3477m: Wander Wye (first 400) - SW London, Oxford, Worcester, Hay-on-Wye, Chepstow, Chippenham
28 Jun: 130km + 1967m: Exeter to Peter Tavy (across Dartmoor) and back via Okehampton and old A30
4 Jul: 122km + 1180m: Cullompton, Taunton, Othery, Pedwell, Ilminster, Churchinford, Culmstock, Cullompton
6 Jul: 131km + 2096m: Windermere, Wrynose and Hardknott, Seascale, Cold Fell, Ennerdale Bridge, Whinlatter, Keswick, Ambleside, Dunmail Raise, Windermere
23 Jul(4): 440km + 5291m: Exeter, Bude, Looe, Fowey, Penzance, Newquay, Davidstow, Launceston, Okehampton, Exeter
19 Aug(2): 233km + 1898m: Dorchester-on-Thames, Abingdon, Wantage, Royal Wootton Bassett, Bath, Glastonbury, Taunton, Uffculme
31 Aug: 110km + 1161m: Weymouth, Moreton, Wool, Wareham, Swanage, Corfe Castle, West Lulworth, West Clandon, Weymouth

37


----------



## Sbudge (3 Sep 2018)

2nd September, 103.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1814563200) - Wendover, Ewelme and nr.Henley...Down to the River (and back)

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my first page summary post)_


----------



## Lilliburlero (8 Sep 2018)

Jan 1st-102.6 km - Overseal-Repton-Draycott Clay-Fradley-Measham-Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1335677396https://www.relive.cc/view/1335677396

Feb 18th - 161.4 km - Overseal- Ashby de la Zouch - Heather - Market Bosworth - Twycross - Tamworth - Drakelow - Measham - Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1413772472 https://www.relive.cc/view/1413772472

March 25th - 167.3 km - Overseal - Ashby - Overseal - Market Bosworth - Earl Shilton - Stoke Golding - Market Bosworth - Heather - Ashby - Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1471154543 https://www.relive.cc/view/1471154543

April 5th - 188.5 km - Overseal, Copt Oak, Quorn, Melton Mowbray, Grantham, Boston, Spilsby, Skegness. https://www.strava.com/activities/1491550081 https://www.relive.cc/view/1491550081

May 13th - 172.3 km Overseal, Rossliston, Hatton, Ilam, Alkmonton, Ashbourne, Neewood. Rossliston, Overseal. https://www.strava.com/activities/1569591769 https://www.relive.cc/view/1569591769

June 10th - 177 km Overseal, Ashby de la Zouch, Quorn, Eastwell, Belvoir, Grantham, Scalford, Sileby, Copt Oak, Heather, Overseal. https://www.strava.com/activities/1629627921 https://www.strava.com/activities/1629634199 https://www.relive.cc/view/1629634199

July 8th - 161.7 km Overseal, Repton, Barton, Overseal, Fradley, Tamworth, Measham, Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1688795412https://www.relive.cc/view/1688795412

August 5th - 161.7 km Overseal, Hathern, Sileby, Tugby, Little Dolby, Ragdale, Wysall, Peggs Green, Packington, Overseal. https://www.strava.com/activities/1751503350 https://www.relive.cc/view/1751503350

September 8th 161.7 km Overseal, Hugglescote, Cossington, Keyworth, Zouch, Ashby de la Zouch, Congestone, Measham, Linton, Overseal. https://www.strava.com/activities/1827721344 https://www.relive.cc/view/1827721344


----------



## GuyBoden (10 Sep 2018)

*5th Jan *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
8th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
26th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
*2nd Feb* 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Reedsmere, Gawsworth, Marton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
16th Feb 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
20th Feb 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
22nd Feb 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
26th Feb 104km:  Appleton, Hoo Green, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Middlewich, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall
*7th Mar* 101km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
9th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
14th Mar 101km: Walton, Hatton, Whitley, Arley, Rostherne, Tatton, Pickmere, Anderton boat lift, Acton Bridge, Hatton, Walton
20th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
26th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
29th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
*5th April *108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate (Road closed, detour), Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th April, 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
20th April, 104km: Appleton, Antrobus, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
27th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
30th April, 103km: Lymm, Dunham, Astley, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, North Rode, Congleton, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
*10th May* 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
17th May 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*2nd June* 162km: Cyclechat Cheshire Ride 2018
4th June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th June, 130km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour around Hart hill to the Ice Cream Farm)
13th June 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
15th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
21st June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
25th June 101km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton, Jodrell Bank, Goostry, Plumley, Tabley, High Legh, Appleton.
27th June 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
30th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*3rd July,* 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour due to TV filming a car chase.)
5th July, 101Km: Cheshire Cycling TT Course J2/9, plus getting there and back.
9th July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
11th July 100km: Lymm, (detour Hoo Green, Pickmere,) Plumley,Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
14th July 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th July 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th July, 101km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Mickle Trafford, Chester Millennium Greenway, Chester Castle.
23rd July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
25th July 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich (Nantwich Show) back.
31st July 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
*2nd Aug *100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
5th Aug 122km: Arley, Goostrey, Swettenham, Brookhouse, Winterley, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Oulton Park, Whitegate, Acton bridge, Arley.
9th Aug 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
14th Aug 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th Aug, 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
18th Aug 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back. (Plus detour around Tatton Park.)
21st Aug 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
30th Aug 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back. (Plus detour to Bosley.)
*10th Sept *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.


----------



## Bazzer (13 Sep 2018)

January
28th Croft, Risley, Woolston, Warburton, Irlam, Eccles, Manchester, then East Lancs Road through Salford, Astley, Haydock, to Windle, then Rainford by pass to BIckerstaffe, before coming back on the opposite carriageway to the East Lancs, then back to Lowton Croft and home. 101.8 kms, 473 m, 22.5 kph.

February
2nd Croft, Woolston, Warrington, Daresbury, Frodsham, Cuddington, Whitley, Antrobus, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Glazebury, East Lancs to Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft, home.102.1 kms, 662 m, 23.17 kph.

16th Culcheth, Leigh, Atherton, Bolton, Bury, Rochdale, Littleborough, Todmorden, Bacup, Whitworth, Spotland, Norden, Heywood, Bury, Bolton, Howe Bridge, Leigh, Culcheth home. 119 kms. 1,139 m, 21.56 kph.

March
16th Croft, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Tatton Park, Lymm, Cadishead, Worsley, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Fernhead, Risley, then three loops of Croft before heading home. 102 kms, 526 m, 21.1 kph

April
8th Croft, Lane Head, East Lancs to Salford, Irlam, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Bucklow Hill, Lymm, Warburton, Rixton, Culcheth, Glazebury, East Lancs to Lane Head, Croft, home. 101.6 kms, 470m, 23.3 kph

May
5th Croft, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Grappenhall, Mere, Tatton Park, Ashley, Hale, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Culcheth, Glazebury, Lowton, Winwick, Croft, home.102.3 kms, 474m, 23.3 kph

20th Woolston, Latchford, Stretton, Walton, Preston Brook, Frodsham, Cuddington, Whitley, Mere, Knutsford, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 103.6 kms, 662m, 24.3 kph

June
1st-2nd Croft, Culcheth, Flixton, Irlam, Salford, Manchester, then FNRttC: Salford, Bury, Edgeworth, Blackburn, Ribchester, Garstang, Fleetwood, Blackpool, Train to Warrington, then Warrington, Orford, Fernhead, Croft, home 161 kms. Time meaningless compared to other rides and Garmin screwed up climbing.

July
22nd Croft, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Daresbury, Frodsham, Delamere, Whitley, High Leigh, Knutsford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 106.67 kms. 655 m, 22.2kph
Edited to add, month, date and ride data.

August
4th Croft, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Irlam, Manchester, Salford, East Lancs to St Helens, Newton, Winwick, Croft, home 105 kms, 442m, 23.3kph

September
13th Croft, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Daresbury, Frodsham, Delamere, Whitley, High Leigh, Knutsford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Lowton Croft, home 105.3 kms. 683 m. 21.88 kph


----------



## Goonerobes (15 Sep 2018)

January 6th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, West Tytherley, Mottisfont, Stockbridge, Somborne, Landford, Hamptworth.
February 17th - 102km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Cranborne, Alderholt, Woodfalls.
March 24th - 104km - New Forest - Bartley, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Burley, Bransgore, Breamore.
April 7th - 102km - Wilts & Dorset - Nunton, Alvediston, Donhead Hollow, 6d Handley, Verwood, Stockton, Woodgreen.
April 14th - 101km - Dorset - Woodfalls, Fordingbridge, Verwood, Ferndown, Cranborne, Whitsbury, Downton.
April 21st - 100km - To the coast - Bartley, Beaulieu, Lepe, Blackfield, Lyndhurst, Stoney Cross, Woodfalls.
May 12th - 101km - Forest & Dorset - Woodfalls, Ibsley, Alderholt, Three Legged Cross, Horton, Donhead, Bishopstone, Nunton.
May 19th - 102km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Mottisfont, Longstock, Kings Somborne, Braishfield, Hamptworth.
June 2nd - 102 km - Mostly Wilts - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Tollard Royal, Ebbesbourne, Broad Chalke, Coombe Bissett, Nunton.
June 9th - 105km - All Wilts - Alderbury, Pitton, Porton Down, Larkhill, Codford, Wylye, Wilton, Nunton.
June 23rd - 101km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Dinton, Hindon, Sutton Veny, Great Wishford, Coombe Bissett.
July 7th - 103km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Chilmark, Fonthill Gifford, Semley, Donhead, Alveston, Coombe Bissett.
July 14th - 102km - Mostly Dorset - Breamore, Ringwood, Parley, Wimborne, Witchampton, Alderholt Fordingbridge.
August 4th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - F/bridge, Tidpit, 6d Handley, Melbury Abbas, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett, Nunton.
August 18th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Hale, Alderholt, Verwood, Horton, Rushmore, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett, Odstock.
September 1st - 105km - New Forest - Furzley, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Burley, Alderholt, Hale.
September 15th - 103km - Wilts & Dorset - Woodfalls, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Ebbesbourne, Wimborne St Giles, Verwood, Stockton.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Sep 2018)

*30th Jan:*
--[71 km singlespeed (_I punctured just as I was riding past my front door on the second loop, so I swapped bikes!_)] 2 x 50.5 km T-shaped loops on the A646 & A6033 = 101 km. (2 x Tod-Walk Mill-Tod; Tod-Hebden Bridge turning circle-Tod; Tod-Littleborough-Tod.)

*2nd Feb:*
-- 100 km: Tod, Worsthorne, Trawden, Oxenhope, Cullingworth, Wilsden, Old Allen Road, Manywells Height, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Lumbutts, Summit, Walsden, Tod.

*24th Mar:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Tod, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway to Padiham, A671, Spring Wood (Whalley), Cow Ark, Chipping, Dunsop Bridge, Trough of Bowland, Galgate, Conder Green, Galgate, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley, A671, Greenway, A646 back to Tod.

*8th Apr:*
-- 136 km: Tod to Mytholmroyd (A646); SITD hilly audax; Mytholmroyd to Tod (A646).

*12th May:*
-- 146 km [Singlespeed]: Started nickyboy's Llandudno ride from Manchester, diverted onto hilly variation at Flint without GPS support, got a bit lost, punctured, and finally gave up at Rhyl! 

*2nd June: *
-- 205 km [Singlespeed]: Manchester-Dunham-imperial century in Cheshire-Dunham-Manchester.
*
9th June:*
-- 175 km [Singlespeed]: Humber Bridge forum ride from York.

*22nd June:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Tod, Whalley, Cow Ark, Slaidburn, Cross o'Greet, Wray, Keasden, Bowland Knotts, Waddington, Whalley, Tod.

*7th July:*
-- 127 km: Dales forum ride. Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head PLUS Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, Tod.

*13th July:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Rose Grove (Burnley), Whalley, Longridge, Oakenclough, Conder Green (cafe), Quernmore, Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Longridge Fell, Whalley, Rose Grove.

*27th July:*
-- 172 km (a 'long' imperial century): Langho, Longridge Fell, Cow Ark, Slaidburn, Cross o' Greet, Wray, Borwick, Arnside, Carnforth, Caton, Quernmore, Bay Horse, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Old Lango, Whalley, Old Roman Rd, Padiham Greenway, Rose Grove. (Trains to start and from finish.)

*11th August:*
-- 163 km (an imperial century with a very hilly first half (all roads) and an undulating second half (including lots of cycle paths)): Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Oxenhope, Oakworth, Silsden, Addingham, Ilkley (Cow&Calf climb), Otley Chevin to try out Cheerful Chilli vegan/veggie restaurant/tearooms (nice!), Bramhope, Garforth, Ossett, Dewsbury, Cleckheaton, Bradford (train home).
*
31st August:*
-- 105 km: [Train to start of ride] Whalley, Mitton, Birdy Brow, Longridge Fell, Ribchester, Langho, York, Wilpshire, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, White Coppice, Rivington, Belmont, Entwistle, Edgworth, Turton Bottoms, Tottington, [Lots of cycleway after this], Greenmount (cafe stop), Ramsbottom, Irwell Vale, Haslingden, Rising Bridge, Accrington [Train home].


----------



## steverob (15 Sep 2018)

*15th September: 102.0km *- A ride around Watford and back. A town with segregated cycleways that just end all of a sudden, but it doesn't matter cause they were mainly being stood in by pedestrians anyway - https://www.strava.com/activities/1843266433

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my edited first page post)_


----------



## Sbudge (17 Sep 2018)

16th September, 100.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1845655577) - Windy all the way - Wendover to MK and back


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 Sep 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
25th - 180km / 3,223m (Sedbergh, Melmerby, Garrigill, Nenthead, Allenheads, Rookhope, Blanchland, Lanchester, Washington)
29th - 150.7km / 3,023m (Washington, Stanhope, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
*July*
7th - 162.9km / 3,054m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Keasden)
13th - 131.3km / 2,766m (Hawes, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, The Stang, Barnard Castle, Wolsingham, Washington)
17th - 162.5km / 2,626m (Waskerley, Stanhope, St.John's Chapel, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Kirkby Lonsdale)
31st - 165.2km / 3,013m (Hawes, Brough, Middleton, Chapel Fell, Rookhope, Stanhope, Edmundbyers, Lanchester)
*August*
2nd - 136.7km / 1,910m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Melsonby, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Newby Head)
21st - 101.6km / 2,276m (Roeburndale, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
25th - 161.8km / 3,228m (Langcliffe Scar, Arncilffe, Greenhow, NIdderdale, Trapping Hill, Coverdale, Littondale)
30th - 203.6km / 4,000m (Great Dun Fell, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
*September*
17th - 124.1km / 2,000m (Cowan Bridge, Tebay, Shap, Pooley Bridge, Kirkstone Pass, Kendal)


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 Sep 2018)

10 Jan: 101km + 837m: Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton, Ottery, Budleigh, Exmouth
15 Feb: 105km +1068m: Exmouth, East Budleigh, Culmstock, Churchinford, Daisy Mount, Exmouth
27 Mar: 104km + 1646m: St Ann's Head, Little and Broad Haven, Solva, St David's, Porthgain, Mathry, Llanychaer, Greenway (B4329/B4313 X), Crosswell, Newport
28 Mar: 103km + 1413m: Newport, over Preselis, Narbeth, Wiseman's Bridge, Tenby, Pembroke, Neyland Br, cycle track to Tiers Cross, St Ann's Head
18 Apr: 102km + 916m: Exmouth, Otterton, Clyst Hydon, Thorverton, Exe estuary cycle path down to Powderham and back round to Exmouth
21 Apr(3): 300km + 2500m: 'Heart of England' Audax from Cirencester: controls at Alchester, Atherstone, Daventry and Tackley
5 May(4): 402km + 4320m: Brevet Cymru Audax from Chepstow: controls at Hay-on-Wye, Builth Wells, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Crickhowell
26 May: 110km + 1065m: Bridgwater, Cheddar, south to Langport, South Petherton, Ilminster, Yarcombe, Honiton
31 May(10): 1013km + 10078m: West Highland audax: Edinburgh, Comrie, Claonaig, Cambeltown, Oban, Acharacle, Lochailort, Oban, Perth, Dunblane, Edinburgh
16 Jun(4): 423km +3477m: Wander Wye Audax (first 400) - SW London, Oxford, Worcester, Hay-on-Wye, Chepstow, Chippenham
28 Jun: 130km + 1967m: Exeter to Peter Tavy (across Dartmoor) and back via Okehampton and old A30
4 Jul: 122km + 1180m: Cullompton, Taunton, Othery, Pedwell, Ilminster, Churchinford, Culmstock, Cullompton
6 Jul: 131km + 2096m: Windermere, Wrynose and Hardknott, Seascale, Cold Fell, Ennerdale Bridge, Whinlatter, Keswick, Ambleside, Dunmail Raise, Windermere
23 Jul(4): 440km + 5291m: Exeter, Bude, Looe, Fowey, Penzance, Newquay, Davidstow, Launceston, Okehampton, Exeter
19 Aug(2): 233km + 1898m: Dorchester-on-Thames, Abingdon, Wantage, Royal Wootton Bassett, Bath, Glastonbury, Taunton, Uffculme
31 Aug: 110km + 1161m: Weymouth, Moreton, Wool, Wareham, Swanage, Corfe Castle, West Lulworth, West Clandon, Weymouth

9 Sep(3): 303km + 2599m: Audax - Barry's Jaeger Bomb: Bristol (east), Northleach, Amesbury, Barton St David, Glastonbury, Bristol (Oldland Common)
40


----------



## Sea of vapours (22 Sep 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
25th - 180km / 3,223m (Sedbergh, Melmerby, Garrigill, Nenthead, Allenheads, Rookhope, Blanchland, Lanchester, Washington)
29th - 150.7km / 3,023m (Washington, Stanhope, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
*July*
7th - 162.9km / 3,054m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Keasden)
13th - 131.3km / 2,766m (Hawes, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, The Stang, Barnard Castle, Wolsingham, Washington)
17th - 162.5km / 2,626m (Waskerley, Stanhope, St.John's Chapel, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Kirkby Lonsdale)
31st - 165.2km / 3,013m (Hawes, Brough, Middleton, Chapel Fell, Rookhope, Stanhope, Edmundbyers, Lanchester)
*August*
2nd - 136.7km / 1,910m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Melsonby, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Newby Head)
21st - 101.6km / 2,276m (Roeburndale, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
25th - 161.8km / 3,228m (Langcliffe Scar, Arncilffe, Greenhow, NIdderdale, Trapping Hill, Coverdale, Littondale)
30th - 203.6km / 4,000m (Great Dun Fell, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
*September*
17th - 124.1km / 2,000m (Cowan Bridge, Tebay, Shap, Pooley Bridge, Kirkstone Pass, Kendal)
22nd - 111.7km / 2,500m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cow Ark, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Tatham Fell)


----------



## Elysian_Roads (22 Sep 2018)

31st Jan. 101.48km. 14.6 average mph, 612m elevation gain. Triban 500.

10th Feb. 101.4km.13.5 average mph. 772m elevation gain. Marin MTB.

29th March. 100.23km. 12.6 average mph. 687m elevation gain. Marin MTB.

7th April. 106.07km 14.6 average mph. Triban road bike.

7th May. 130.4km.11.9 average mph. 996m elevation gain. Marin MTB.

24th June. 107.5km. 14.8 average mph. Cannondale Synapse.

7th July. 133.2 km. 15.2 average mph, 710 m elevation gain.

5th August. 101.2km. 15.4 average mph. 582m elevation gain.

22nd September. 103km. 15.5 average mph. Triban 500. Cox Green, Binfield (oops), Warfield, Maiden's Green, Binfield (better), Hurst, Henley, Turville Heath, Fawley, Henley, Twyford, Charvil, Hurst, Rustcombe, and home.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Sep 2018)

*30th Jan:*
--[71 km singlespeed (_I punctured just as I was riding past my front door on the second loop, so I swapped bikes!_)] 2 x 50.5 km T-shaped loops on the A646 & A6033 = 101 km. (2 x Tod-Walk Mill-Tod; Tod-Hebden Bridge turning circle-Tod; Tod-Littleborough-Tod.)

*2nd Feb:*
-- 100 km: Tod, Worsthorne, Trawden, Oxenhope, Cullingworth, Wilsden, Old Allen Road, Manywells Height, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Lumbutts, Summit, Walsden, Tod.

*24th Mar:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Tod, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway to Padiham, A671, Spring Wood (Whalley), Cow Ark, Chipping, Dunsop Bridge, Trough of Bowland, Galgate, Conder Green, Galgate, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley, A671, Greenway, A646 back to Tod.

*8th Apr:*
-- 136 km: Tod to Mytholmroyd (A646); SITD hilly audax; Mytholmroyd to Tod (A646).

*12th May:*
-- 146 km [Singlespeed]: Started nickyboy's Llandudno ride from Manchester, diverted onto hilly variation at Flint without GPS support, got a bit lost, punctured, and finally gave up at Rhyl! 

*2nd June: *
-- 205 km [Singlespeed]: Manchester-Dunham-imperial century in Cheshire-Dunham-Manchester.
*
9th June:*
-- 175 km [Singlespeed]: Humber Bridge forum ride from York.

*22nd June:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Tod, Whalley, Cow Ark, Slaidburn, Cross o'Greet, Wray, Keasden, Bowland Knotts, Waddington, Whalley, Tod.

*7th July:*
-- 127 km: Dales forum ride. Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head PLUS Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, Tod.

*13th July:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Rose Grove (Burnley), Whalley, Longridge, Oakenclough, Conder Green (cafe), Quernmore, Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Longridge Fell, Whalley, Rose Grove.

*27th July:*
-- 172 km (a 'long' imperial century): Langho, Longridge Fell, Cow Ark, Slaidburn, Cross o' Greet, Wray, Borwick, Arnside, Carnforth, Caton, Quernmore, Bay Horse, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Old Lango, Whalley, Old Roman Rd, Padiham Greenway, Rose Grove. (Trains to start and from finish.)

*11th August:*
-- 163 km (an imperial century with a very hilly first half (all roads) and an undulating second half (including lots of cycle paths)): Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Oxenhope, Oakworth, Silsden, Addingham, Ilkley (Cow&Calf climb), Otley Chevin to try out Cheerful Chilli vegan/veggie restaurant/tearooms (nice!), Bramhope, Garforth, Ossett, Dewsbury, Cleckheaton, Bradford (train home).
*
31st August:*
-- 105 km: [Train to start of ride] Whalley, Mitton, Birdy Brow, Longridge Fell, Ribchester, Langho, York, Wilpshire, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, White Coppice, Rivington, Belmont, Entwistle, Edgworth, Turton Bottoms, Tottington, [Lots of cycleway after this], Greenmount (cafe stop), Ramsbottom, Irwell Vale, Haslingden, Rising Bridge, Accrington [Train home].
*
22nd September:*
-- 100 km: Tod, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Old Roman Rd, Read, Whalley, Mitton, Hurst Green, Longridge Fell, Jeffrey Hill, Chipping, Wild Boar Farm, Higher Whitewell, Whitewell, Cow Ark, Bashall Eaves, Mitton and then back along the outward route to Tod.


----------



## GuyBoden (23 Sep 2018)

*5th Jan *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
8th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
26th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
*2nd Feb* 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Reedsmere, Gawsworth, Marton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
16th Feb 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
20th Feb 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
22nd Feb 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
26th Feb 104km:  Appleton, Hoo Green, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Middlewich, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall
*7th Mar* 101km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
9th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
14th Mar 101km: Walton, Hatton, Whitley, Arley, Rostherne, Tatton, Pickmere, Anderton boat lift, Acton Bridge, Hatton, Walton
20th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
26th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
29th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
*5th April *108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate (Road closed, detour), Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th April, 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
20th April, 104km: Appleton, Antrobus, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
27th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
30th April, 103km: Lymm, Dunham, Astley, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, North Rode, Congleton, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
*10th May* 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
17th May 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*2nd June* 162km: Cyclechat Cheshire Ride 2018
4th June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th June, 130km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour around Hart hill to the Ice Cream Farm)
13th June 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
15th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
21st June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
25th June 101km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton, Jodrell Bank, Goostry, Plumley, Tabley, High Legh, Appleton.
27th June 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
30th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*3rd July,* 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour due to TV filming a car chase.)
5th July, 101Km: Cheshire Cycling TT Course J2/9, plus getting there and back.
9th July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
11th July 100km: Lymm, (detour Hoo Green, Pickmere,) Plumley,Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
14th July 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th July 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th July, 101km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Mickle Trafford, Chester Millennium Greenway, Chester Castle.
23rd July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
25th July 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich (Nantwich Show) back.
31st July 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
*2nd Aug *100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
5th Aug 122km: Arley, Goostrey, Swettenham, Brookhouse, Winterley, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Oulton Park, Whitegate, Acton bridge, Arley.
9th Aug 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
14th Aug 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th Aug, 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
18th Aug 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back. (Plus detour around Tatton Park.)
21st Aug 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
30th Aug 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back. (Plus detour to Bosley.)
*10th Sept *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
22nd Sept 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back


----------



## Sea of vapours (24 Sep 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
25th - 180km / 3,223m (Sedbergh, Melmerby, Garrigill, Nenthead, Allenheads, Rookhope, Blanchland, Lanchester, Washington)
29th - 150.7km / 3,023m (Washington, Stanhope, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
*July*
7th - 162.9km / 3,054m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Keasden)
13th - 131.3km / 2,766m (Hawes, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, The Stang, Barnard Castle, Wolsingham, Washington)
17th - 162.5km / 2,626m (Waskerley, Stanhope, St.John's Chapel, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Kirkby Lonsdale)
31st - 165.2km / 3,013m (Hawes, Brough, Middleton, Chapel Fell, Rookhope, Stanhope, Edmundbyers, Lanchester)
*August*
2nd - 136.7km / 1,910m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Melsonby, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Newby Head)
21st - 101.6km / 2,276m (Roeburndale, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
25th - 161.8km / 3,228m (Langcliffe Scar, Arncilffe, Greenhow, NIdderdale, Trapping Hill, Coverdale, Littondale)
30th - 203.6km / 4,000m (Great Dun Fell, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
*September*
17th - 124.1km / 2,000m (Cowan Bridge, Tebay, Shap, Pooley Bridge, Kirkstone Pass, Kendal)
22nd - 111.7km / 2,500m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cow Ark, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Tatham Fell)
24th - 112.3km / 2,220m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kirkby Stephen, Orton, Shap Summit, Kendal)


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Sep 2018)

10 Jan: 101km + 837m: Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton, Ottery, Budleigh, Exmouth
15 Feb: 105km +1068m: Exmouth, East Budleigh, Culmstock, Churchinford, Daisy Mount, Exmouth
27 Mar: 104km + 1646m: St Ann's Head, Little and Broad Haven, Solva, St David's, Porthgain, Mathry, Llanychaer, Greenway (B4329/B4313 X), Crosswell, Newport
28 Mar: 103km + 1413m: Newport, over Preselis, Narbeth, Wiseman's Bridge, Tenby, Pembroke, Neyland Br, cycle track to Tiers Cross, St Ann's Head
18 Apr: 102km + 916m: Exmouth, Otterton, Clyst Hydon, Thorverton, Exe estuary cycle path down to Powderham and back round to Exmouth
21 Apr(3): 300km + 2500m: 'Heart of England' Audax from Cirencester: controls at Alchester, Atherstone, Daventry and Tackley
5 May(4): 402km + 4320m: Brevet Cymru Audax from Chepstow: controls at Hay-on-Wye, Builth Wells, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Crickhowell
26 May: 110km + 1065m: Bridgwater, Cheddar, south to Langport, South Petherton, Ilminster, Yarcombe, Honiton
31 May(10): 1013km + 10078m: West Highland audax: Edinburgh, Comrie, Claonaig, Cambeltown, Oban, Acharacle, Lochailort, Oban, Perth, Dunblane, Edinburgh
16 Jun(4): 423km +3477m: Wander Wye Audax (first 400) - SW London, Oxford, Worcester, Hay-on-Wye, Chepstow, Chippenham
28 Jun: 130km + 1967m: Exeter to Peter Tavy (across Dartmoor) and back via Okehampton and old A30
4 Jul: 122km + 1180m: Cullompton, Taunton, Othery, Pedwell, Ilminster, Churchinford, Culmstock, Cullompton
6 Jul: 131km + 2096m: Windermere, Wrynose and Hardknott, Seascale, Cold Fell, Ennerdale Bridge, Whinlatter, Keswick, Ambleside, Dunmail Raise, Windermere
23 Jul(4): 440km + 5291m: Exeter, Bude, Looe, Fowey, Penzance, Newquay, Davidstow, Launceston, Okehampton, Exeter
19 Aug(2): 233km + 1898m: Dorchester-on-Thames, Abingdon, Wantage, Royal Wootton Bassett, Bath, Glastonbury, Taunton, Uffculme
31 Aug: 110km + 1161m: Weymouth, Moreton, Wool, Wareham, Swanage, Corfe Castle, West Lulworth, West Clandon, Weymouth
9 Sep(3): 303km + 2599m: Audax - Barry's Jaeger Bomb: Bristol (east), Northleach, Amesbury, Barton St David, Glastonbury, Bristol (Oldland Common)

25 Sep: 102km + 739m: Weymouth, Broadmayne, Moreton, Wool, Wych Heath oilfields, Corfe Castle, East Holme, Wool, Moreton, Warmwell, Weymouth
41


----------



## Ice2911 (25 Sep 2018)

7thJan Norwich Salhouse loop plus club ride from Norwich to Walcott plus the Salhouse loop again 65 miles

11thFeb
Loop, 53-11 club ride toMattishall, loop and finish withEastern Avenue. Very Windy. 62 and a bit miles 100km

25th March, just in time, Norwich Salhouse loop, then a club ride to Guist and back 67 miles or 108km Saved ride in two parts at coffee stop. Good to be out with the sun shining and drier roads 

6th April with HOGOTS loop from Hethersett and home. A windy 62 miles.

May 6th
Tour de broads, 102 miles. Not the last to post this month  1 hr 15 minutes faster than last year. 
Beautiful sunny day but a little blowy especially last 12 miles.

3rd June
Home to Holt and back, 62 miles

1st July 105 miles on the Norwich Swarm, beautiful day, especially enjoyed riding along the coast

5th August my longest ever solo ride in one day. A very hot 36 degrees 152miles. Scorchio!!!!

17th September 68.5 miles as part of self sufficient touring holiday through Holland. Along coast going North and includes 20 mile straight across IJsselmeer which was spectacular.


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Sep 2018)

*5th Jan *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
8th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
26th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
*2nd Feb* 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Reedsmere, Gawsworth, Marton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
16th Feb 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
20th Feb 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
22nd Feb 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
26th Feb 104km:  Appleton, Hoo Green, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Middlewich, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall
*7th Mar* 101km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
9th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
14th Mar 101km: Walton, Hatton, Whitley, Arley, Rostherne, Tatton, Pickmere, Anderton boat lift, Acton Bridge, Hatton, Walton
20th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
26th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
29th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
*5th April *108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate (Road closed, detour), Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th April, 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
20th April, 104km: Appleton, Antrobus, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
27th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
30th April, 103km: Lymm, Dunham, Astley, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, North Rode, Congleton, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
*10th May* 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
17th May 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*2nd June* 162km: Cyclechat Cheshire Ride 2018
4th June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th June, 130km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour around Hart hill to the Ice Cream Farm)
13th June 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
15th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
21st June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
25th June 101km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton, Jodrell Bank, Goostry, Plumley, Tabley, High Legh, Appleton.
27th June 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
30th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*3rd July,* 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour due to TV filming a car chase.)
5th July, 101Km: Cheshire Cycling TT Course J2/9, plus getting there and back.
9th July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
11th July 100km: Lymm, (detour Hoo Green, Pickmere,) Plumley,Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
14th July 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th July 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th July, 101km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Mickle Trafford, Chester Millennium Greenway, Chester Castle.
23rd July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
25th July 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich (Nantwich Show) back.
31st July 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
*2nd Aug *100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
5th Aug 122km: Arley, Goostrey, Swettenham, Brookhouse, Winterley, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Oulton Park, Whitegate, Acton bridge, Arley.
9th Aug 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
14th Aug 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th Aug, 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
18th Aug 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back. (Plus detour around Tatton Park.)
21st Aug 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
30th Aug 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back. (Plus detour to Bosley.)
*10th Sept *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
22nd Sept 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
26th Sept 101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Sep 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
25th - 180km / 3,223m (Sedbergh, Melmerby, Garrigill, Nenthead, Allenheads, Rookhope, Blanchland, Lanchester, Washington)
29th - 150.7km / 3,023m (Washington, Stanhope, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
*July*
7th - 162.9km / 3,054m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Keasden)
13th - 131.3km / 2,766m (Hawes, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, The Stang, Barnard Castle, Wolsingham, Washington)
17th - 162.5km / 2,626m (Waskerley, Stanhope, St.John's Chapel, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Kirkby Lonsdale)
31st - 165.2km / 3,013m (Hawes, Brough, Middleton, Chapel Fell, Rookhope, Stanhope, Edmundbyers, Lanchester)
*August*
2nd - 136.7km / 1,910m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Melsonby, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Newby Head)
21st - 101.6km / 2,276m (Roeburndale, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
25th - 161.8km / 3,228m (Langcliffe Scar, Arncilffe, Greenhow, NIdderdale, Trapping Hill, Coverdale, Littondale)
30th - 203.6km / 4,000m (Great Dun Fell, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
*September*
17th - 124.1km / 2,000m (Cowan Bridge, Tebay, Shap, Pooley Bridge, Kirkstone Pass, Kendal)
22nd - 111.7km / 2,500m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cow Ark, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Tatham Fell)
24th - 112.3km / 2,220m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kirkby Stephen, Orton, Shap Summit, Kendal)
27th - 136km / 2,600m (Kirkstone Pass, Great+Little Langdale, Hawkshead, Newby Bridge, Bowland Bridge, Holme, Wray)


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2018)

*30th Jan:*
--[71 km singlespeed (_I punctured just as I was riding past my front door on the second loop, so I swapped bikes!_)] 2 x 50.5 km T-shaped loops on the A646 & A6033 = 101 km. (2 x Tod-Walk Mill-Tod; Tod-Hebden Bridge turning circle-Tod; Tod-Littleborough-Tod.)

*2nd Feb:*
-- 100 km: Tod, Worsthorne, Trawden, Oxenhope, Cullingworth, Wilsden, Old Allen Road, Manywells Height, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Lumbutts, Summit, Walsden, Tod.

*24th Mar:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Tod, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway to Padiham, A671, Spring Wood (Whalley), Cow Ark, Chipping, Dunsop Bridge, Trough of Bowland, Galgate, Conder Green, Galgate, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley, A671, Greenway, A646 back to Tod.

*8th Apr:*
-- 136 km: Tod to Mytholmroyd (A646); SITD hilly audax; Mytholmroyd to Tod (A646).

*12th May:*
-- 146 km [Singlespeed]: Started nickyboy's Llandudno ride from Manchester, diverted onto hilly variation at Flint without GPS support, got a bit lost, punctured, and finally gave up at Rhyl! 

*2nd June: *
-- 205 km [Singlespeed]: Manchester-Dunham-imperial century in Cheshire-Dunham-Manchester.
*
9th June:*
-- 175 km [Singlespeed]: Humber Bridge forum ride from York.

*22nd June:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Tod, Whalley, Cow Ark, Slaidburn, Cross o'Greet, Wray, Keasden, Bowland Knotts, Waddington, Whalley, Tod.

*7th July:*
-- 127 km: Dales forum ride. Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head PLUS Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, Tod.

*13th July:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Rose Grove (Burnley), Whalley, Longridge, Oakenclough, Conder Green (cafe), Quernmore, Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Longridge Fell, Whalley, Rose Grove.

*27th July:*
-- 172 km (a 'long' imperial century): Langho, Longridge Fell, Cow Ark, Slaidburn, Cross o' Greet, Wray, Borwick, Arnside, Carnforth, Caton, Quernmore, Bay Horse, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Old Lango, Whalley, Old Roman Rd, Padiham Greenway, Rose Grove. (Trains to start and from finish.)

*11th August:*
-- 163 km (an imperial century with a very hilly first half (all roads) and an undulating second half (including lots of cycle paths)): Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Oxenhope, Oakworth, Silsden, Addingham, Ilkley (Cow&Calf climb), Otley Chevin to try out Cheerful Chilli vegan/veggie restaurant/tearooms (nice!), Bramhope, Garforth, Ossett, Dewsbury, Cleckheaton, Bradford (train home).
*
31st August:*
-- 105 km: [Train to start of ride] Whalley, Mitton, Birdy Brow, Longridge Fell, Ribchester, Langho, York, Wilpshire, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, White Coppice, Rivington, Belmont, Entwistle, Edgworth, Turton Bottoms, Tottington, [Lots of cycleway after this], Greenmount (cafe stop), Ramsbottom, Irwell Vale, Haslingden, Rising Bridge, Accrington [Train home].
*
22nd September:*
-- 100 km: Tod, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Old Roman Rd, Read, Whalley, Mitton, Hurst Green, Longridge Fell, Jeffrey Hill, Chipping, Wild Boar Farm, Higher Whitewell, Whitewell, Cow Ark, Bashall Eaves, Mitton and then back along the outward route to Tod.

*27th September:*
-- 100km: Tod, A646 to Walk Mill, Mereclough, Worsthorne, Haggate, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Lothersdale, Cononley, Kildwick, Silsden, Brunthwaite Crag, Nudge Hill, Addingham, Beamsley, Langbar, Middleton, Weston, Otley, East Chevin climb, Chevin, Guiseley, Baildon, Leeds-Liverpool canal towpath, Baildon, Shipley, Bradford Interchange [train home].


----------



## GuyBoden (28 Sep 2018)

*5th Jan *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
8th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
26th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
*2nd Feb* 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Reedsmere, Gawsworth, Marton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
16th Feb 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
20th Feb 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
22nd Feb 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
26th Feb 104km:  Appleton, Hoo Green, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Middlewich, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall
*7th Mar* 101km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
9th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
14th Mar 101km: Walton, Hatton, Whitley, Arley, Rostherne, Tatton, Pickmere, Anderton boat lift, Acton Bridge, Hatton, Walton
20th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
26th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
29th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
*5th April *108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate (Road closed, detour), Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th April, 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
20th April, 104km: Appleton, Antrobus, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
27th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
30th April, 103km: Lymm, Dunham, Astley, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, North Rode, Congleton, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
*10th May* 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
17th May 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*2nd June* 162km: Cyclechat Cheshire Ride 2018
4th June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th June, 130km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour around Hart hill to the Ice Cream Farm)
13th June 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
15th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
21st June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
25th June 101km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton, Jodrell Bank, Goostry, Plumley, Tabley, High Legh, Appleton.
27th June 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
30th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
*3rd July,* 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour due to TV filming a car chase.)
5th July, 101Km: Cheshire Cycling TT Course J2/9, plus getting there and back.
9th July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
11th July 100km: Lymm, (detour Hoo Green, Pickmere,) Plumley,Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
14th July 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th July 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
18th July, 101km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Mickle Trafford, Chester Millennium Greenway, Chester Castle.
23rd July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
25th July 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich (Nantwich Show) back.
31st July 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
*2nd Aug *100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
5th Aug 122km: Arley, Goostrey, Swettenham, Brookhouse, Winterley, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Oulton Park, Whitegate, Acton bridge, Arley.
9th Aug 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
14th Aug 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th Aug, 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
18th Aug 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back. (Plus detour around Tatton Park.)
21st Aug 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
30th Aug 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back. (Plus detour to Bosley.)
*10th Sept *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
22nd Sept 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back
26th Sept 101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
28th Sept 101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.


----------



## Goonerobes (29 Sep 2018)

January 6th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, West Tytherley, Mottisfont, Stockbridge, Somborne, Landford, Hamptworth.
February 17th - 102km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Cranborne, Alderholt, Woodfalls.
March 24th - 104km - New Forest - Bartley, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Burley, Bransgore, Breamore.
April 7th - 102km - Wilts & Dorset - Nunton, Alvediston, Donhead Hollow, 6d Handley, Verwood, Stockton, Woodgreen.
April 14th - 101km - Dorset - Woodfalls, Fordingbridge, Verwood, Ferndown, Cranborne, Whitsbury, Downton.
April 21st - 100km - To the coast - Bartley, Beaulieu, Lepe, Blackfield, Lyndhurst, Stoney Cross, Woodfalls.
May 12th - 101km - Forest & Dorset - Woodfalls, Ibsley, Alderholt, Three Legged Cross, Horton, Donhead, Bishopstone, Nunton.
May 19th - 102km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Mottisfont, Longstock, Kings Somborne, Braishfield, Hamptworth.
June 2nd - 102 km - Mostly Wilts - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Tollard Royal, Ebbesbourne, Broad Chalke, Coombe Bissett, Nunton.
June 9th - 105km - All Wilts - Alderbury, Pitton, Porton Down, Larkhill, Codford, Wylye, Wilton, Nunton.
June 23rd - 101km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Dinton, Hindon, Sutton Veny, Great Wishford, Coombe Bissett.
July 7th - 103km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Chilmark, Fonthill Gifford, Semley, Donhead, Alveston, Coombe Bissett.
July 14th - 102km - Mostly Dorset - Breamore, Ringwood, Parley, Wimborne, Witchampton, Alderholt Fordingbridge.
August 4th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - F/bridge, Tidpit, 6d Handley, Melbury Abbas, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett, Nunton.
August 18th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Hale, Alderholt, Verwood, Horton, Rushmore, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett, Odstock.
September 1st - 105km - New Forest - Furzley, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Burley, Alderholt, Hale.
September 15th - 103km - Wilts & Dorset - Woodfalls, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Ebbesbourne, Wimborne St Giles, Verwood, Stockton.
September 29th - 102km - Hants, Wilts, Dorset - Nunton, Fifield, Donhead, Tarrant Gunville, 3 Legged Cross, Fordingbridge, Breamore.


----------



## tallliman (30 Sep 2018)

6th Jan 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/1343837615 Lufbra to Cafe Velo Verde, Screveton
17th Feb 69.76mi https://www.strava.com/activities/1411852403 Lufbra to Suzie's, Etwall
11th Mar 114.4mi https://www.strava.com/activities/1447989828 Lufbra to Bardney to Lincoln (the long way)
1st April: 100miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1483799623
22nd April: 64 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1524561392
20th May: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1584563479
26th May: 72 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1597075453
29th May 105 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1603999727
3rd June: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1614843909
15th June: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1640323221
30th June 106 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1672190230
7th July: 72 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1686568421
25th August: 62.44 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1796144261
15th September: 72 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1842873385
22nd September 101 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1858680191


----------



## Katherine (30 Sep 2018)

*20th January *102 km. Eccles, Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Anderton, High Legh, Lymm, Culcheth, Lowton, Astley, Walkden.
*18th February *102 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Knutsford, Jodrell Bank, Marthall, Mobberley, Hale, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*25th February *101 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Anderton, Great Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*11th March *101 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Plumley, Lower Peover, Knutsford, Mere, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*15th April* 102km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Knutsford, Lower Peover, Knutsford, Dunham, Urmston, Eccles.
*22nd April* 102 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Anderton, Great Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*7th May* 178 km. Swinton, High Legh,Frodsham,Cappenhurst(Eureka Cafe), Mollington, MickleTrafford, Delamere, Whitegate, Plumley, High Legh, Culcheth, Astley.
*13th May* 103 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, High Legh, Plumley, Ollerton, Knutsford, Mere, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*10th June* 103 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Knutsford, Over Peover, Jodrell Bank, Marthall, Morley Green, Ashley, Dunham, Irlam, Eccles.
*8th July* 103 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Knutsford, Alderley Edge, Ashley, Altringham, Stretford, Walkden.
*22nd July* 101 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Knutsford, Lower Peover, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, Flixton, Winton.
*27th August* 114 km. Swinton, Leigh, Lymm, Northwich, Dunham Irlam, Astley.
*29th September* 100 km. Monton, Lymm, Knutsford, Moberley, Ashley, Dunham, Irlam, Culcheth, Lowton, Astley.


----------



## Ajax Bay (1 Oct 2018)

10 Jan: 101km + 837m: Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton, Ottery, Budleigh, Exmouth
15 Feb: 105km +1068m: Exmouth, East Budleigh, Culmstock, Churchinford, Daisy Mount, Exmouth
27 Mar: 104km + 1646m: St Ann's Head, Little and Broad Haven, Solva, St David's, Porthgain, Mathry, Llanychaer, Greenway (B4329/B4313 X), Crosswell, Newport
28 Mar: 103km + 1413m: Newport, over Preselis, Narbeth, Wiseman's Bridge, Tenby, Pembroke, Neyland Br, cycle track to Tiers Cross, St Ann's Head
18 Apr: 102km + 916m: Exmouth, Otterton, Clyst Hydon, Thorverton, Exe estuary cycle path down to Powderham and back round to Exmouth
21 Apr(3): 300km + 2500m: 'Heart of England' Audax from Cirencester: controls at Alchester, Atherstone, Daventry and Tackley
5 May(4): 402km + 4320m: Brevet Cymru Audax from Chepstow: controls at Hay-on-Wye, Builth Wells, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Crickhowell
26 May: 110km + 1065m: Bridgwater, Cheddar, south to Langport, South Petherton, Ilminster, Yarcombe, Honiton
31 May(10): 1013km + 10078m: West Highland audax: Edinburgh, Comrie, Claonaig, Cambeltown, Oban, Acharacle, Lochailort, Oban, Perth, Dunblane, Edinburgh
16 Jun(4): 423km +3477m: Wander Wye Audax (first 400) - SW London, Oxford, Worcester, Hay-on-Wye, Chepstow, Chippenham
28 Jun: 130km + 1967m: Exeter to Peter Tavy (across Dartmoor) and back via Okehampton and old A30
4 Jul: 122km + 1180m: Cullompton, Taunton, Othery, Pedwell, Ilminster, Churchinford, Culmstock, Cullompton
6 Jul: 131km + 2096m: Windermere, Wrynose and Hardknott, Seascale, Cold Fell, Ennerdale Bridge, Whinlatter, Keswick, Ambleside, Dunmail Raise, Windermere
23 Jul(4): 440km + 5291m: Exeter, Bude, Looe, Fowey, Penzance, Newquay, Davidstow, Launceston, Okehampton, Exeter
19 Aug(2): 233km + 1898m: Dorchester-on-Thames, Abingdon, Wantage, Royal Wootton Bassett, Bath, Glastonbury, Taunton, Uffculme
31 Aug: 110km + 1161m: Weymouth, Moreton, Wool, Wareham, Swanage, Corfe Castle, West Lulworth, West Clandon, Weymouth
9 Sep(3): 303km + 2599m: Audax - Barry's Jaeger Bomb: Bristol (east), Northleach, Amesbury, Barton St David, Glastonbury, Bristol (Oldland Common)
25 Sep: 102km + 739m: Weymouth, Broadmayne, Moreton, Wool, Wych Heath oilfields, Corfe Castle, East Holme, Wool, Moreton, Warmwell, Weymouth
30 Sep: 107km + 1431m: Crediton, Cheriton Fitzpaine (45 min) loop, Black Dog, Meshaw, South Molton, Atherington, Burrington, Copplestone, Crediton
42


----------



## Sbudge (2 Oct 2018)

29th September, 101.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1873565006) - Bishopbriggs to Edinburgh...via canal!

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my first page summary post)_


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Oct 2018)

*5th Jan *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
8th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
26th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
*2nd Feb* 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Reedsmere, Gawsworth, Marton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
16th Feb 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
20th Feb 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
22nd Feb 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
26th Feb 104km:  Appleton, Hoo Green, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Middlewich, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall.
*7th Mar* 101km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
9th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
14th Mar 101km: Walton, Hatton, Whitley, Arley, Rostherne, Tatton, Pickmere, Anderton boat lift, Acton Bridge, Hatton, Walton
20th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
26th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
29th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
*5th April *108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate (Road closed, detour), Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th April, 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
18th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
20th April, 104km: Appleton, Antrobus, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
27th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
30th April, 103km: Lymm, Dunham, Astley, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, North Rode, Congleton, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
*10th May* 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
17th May 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
*2nd June* 162km: Cyclechat Cheshire Ride 2018.
4th June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th June, 130km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour around Hart hill to the Ice Cream Farm)
13th June 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
15th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
21st June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
25th June 101km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton, Jodrell Bank, Goostry, Plumley, Tabley, High Legh, Appleton.
27th June 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
30th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
*3rd July,* 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour due to TV filming a car chase.)
5th July, 101Km: Cheshire Cycling TT Course J2/9, plus getting there and back.
9th July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
11th July 100km: Lymm, (detour Hoo Green, Pickmere,) Plumley,Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
14th July 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th July 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
18th July, 101km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Mickle Trafford, Chester Millennium Greenway, Chester Castle.
23rd July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
25th July 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich (Nantwich Show) back.
31st July 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
*2nd Aug *100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
5th Aug 122km: Arley, Goostrey, Swettenham, Brookhouse, Winterley, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Oulton Park, Whitegate, Acton bridge, Arley.
9th Aug 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
14th Aug 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th Aug, 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
18th Aug 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back. (Plus detour around Tatton Park.)
21st Aug 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
30th Aug 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back. (Plus detour to Bosley.)
*10th Sept *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
22nd Sept 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
26th Sept 101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
28th Sept 101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
*5th Oct *100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.


----------



## Sea of vapours (6 Oct 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
25th - 180km / 3,223m (Sedbergh, Melmerby, Garrigill, Nenthead, Allenheads, Rookhope, Blanchland, Lanchester, Washington)
29th - 150.7km / 3,023m (Washington, Stanhope, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
*July*
7th - 162.9km / 3,054m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Keasden)
13th - 131.3km / 2,766m (Hawes, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, The Stang, Barnard Castle, Wolsingham, Washington)
17th - 162.5km / 2,626m (Waskerley, Stanhope, St.John's Chapel, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Kirkby Lonsdale)
31st - 165.2km / 3,013m (Hawes, Brough, Middleton, Chapel Fell, Rookhope, Stanhope, Edmundbyers, Lanchester)
*August*
2nd - 136.7km / 1,910m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Melsonby, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Newby Head)
21st - 101.6km / 2,276m (Roeburndale, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
25th - 161.8km / 3,228m (Langcliffe Scar, Arncilffe, Greenhow, NIdderdale, Trapping Hill, Coverdale, Littondale)
30th - 203.6km / 4,000m (Great Dun Fell, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
*September*
17th - 124.1km / 2,000m (Cowan Bridge, Tebay, Shap, Pooley Bridge, Kirkstone Pass, Kendal)
22nd - 111.7km / 2,500m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cow Ark, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Tatham Fell)
24th - 112.3km / 2,220m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kirkby Stephen, Orton, Shap Summit, Kendal)
27th - 136km / 2,600m (Kirkstone Pass, Great+Little Langdale, Hawkshead, Newby Bridge, Bowland Bridge, Holme, Wray)
*October*
6th - 113km / 2,030m (Kendal, Sedbergh, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)


----------



## GuyBoden (7 Oct 2018)

*5th Jan *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
8th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
26th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
*2nd Feb* 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Reedsmere, Gawsworth, Marton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
16th Feb 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
20th Feb 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
22nd Feb 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
26th Feb 104km:  Appleton, Hoo Green, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Middlewich, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall.
*7th Mar* 101km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
9th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
14th Mar 101km: Walton, Hatton, Whitley, Arley, Rostherne, Tatton, Pickmere, Anderton boat lift, Acton Bridge, Hatton, Walton
20th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
26th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
29th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
*5th April *108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate (Road closed, detour), Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th April, 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
18th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
20th April, 104km: Appleton, Antrobus, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
27th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
30th April, 103km: Lymm, Dunham, Astley, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, North Rode, Congleton, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
*10th May* 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
17th May 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
*2nd June* 162km: Cyclechat Cheshire Ride 2018.
4th June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th June, 130km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour around Hart hill to the Ice Cream Farm)
13th June 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
15th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
21st June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
25th June 101km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton, Jodrell Bank, Goostry, Plumley, Tabley, High Legh, Appleton.
27th June 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
30th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
*3rd July,* 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour due to TV filming a car chase.)
5th July, 101Km: Cheshire Cycling TT Course J2/9, plus getting there and back.
9th July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
11th July 100km: Lymm, (detour Hoo Green, Pickmere,) Plumley,Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
14th July 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th July 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
18th July, 101km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Mickle Trafford, Chester Millennium Greenway, Chester Castle.
23rd July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
25th July 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich (Nantwich Show) back.
31st July 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
*2nd Aug *100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
5th Aug 122km: Arley, Goostrey, Swettenham, Brookhouse, Winterley, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Oulton Park, Whitegate, Acton bridge, Arley.
9th Aug 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
14th Aug 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th Aug, 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
18th Aug 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back. (Plus detour around Tatton Park.)
21st Aug 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
30th Aug 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back. (Plus detour to Bosley.)
*10th Sept *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
22nd Sept 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
26th Sept 101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
28th Sept 101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
*5th Oct *100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
7th Oct 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.


----------



## Ajax Bay (7 Oct 2018)

10 Jan: 101km + 837m: Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton, Ottery, Budleigh, Exmouth
15 Feb: 105km +1068m: Exmouth, East Budleigh, Culmstock, Churchinford, Daisy Mount, Exmouth
27 Mar: 104km + 1646m: St Ann's Head, Little and Broad Haven, Solva, St David's, Porthgain, Mathry, Llanychaer, Greenway (B4329/B4313 X), Crosswell, Newport
28 Mar: 103km + 1413m: Newport, over Preselis, Narbeth, Wiseman's Bridge, Tenby, Pembroke, Neyland Br, cycle track to Tiers Cross, St Ann's Head
18 Apr: 102km + 916m: Exmouth, Otterton, Clyst Hydon, Thorverton, Exe estuary cycle path down to Powderham and back round to Exmouth
21 Apr(3): 300km + 2500m: 'Heart of England' Audax from Cirencester: controls at Alchester, Atherstone, Daventry and Tackley
5 May(4): 402km + 4320m: Brevet Cymru Audax from Chepstow: controls at Hay-on-Wye, Builth Wells, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Crickhowell
26 May: 110km + 1065m: Bridgwater, Cheddar, south to Langport, South Petherton, Ilminster, Yarcombe, Honiton
31 May(10): 1013km + 10078m: West Highland audax: Edinburgh, Comrie, Claonaig, Cambeltown, Oban, Acharacle, Lochailort, Oban, Perth, Dunblane, Edinburgh
16 Jun(4): 423km +3477m: Wander Wye Audax (first 400) - SW London, Oxford, Worcester, Hay-on-Wye, Chepstow, Chippenham
28 Jun: 130km + 1967m: Exeter to Peter Tavy (across Dartmoor) and back via Okehampton and old A30
4 Jul: 122km + 1180m: Cullompton, Taunton, Othery, Pedwell, Ilminster, Churchinford, Culmstock, Cullompton
6 Jul: 131km + 2096m: Windermere, Wrynose and Hardknott, Seascale, Cold Fell, Ennerdale Bridge, Whinlatter, Keswick, Ambleside, Dunmail Raise, Windermere
23 Jul(4): 440km + 5291m: Exeter, Bude, Looe, Fowey, Penzance, Newquay, Davidstow, Launceston, Okehampton, Exeter
19 Aug(2): 233km + 1898m: Dorchester-on-Thames, Abingdon, Wantage, Royal Wootton Bassett, Bath, Glastonbury, Taunton, Uffculme
31 Aug: 110km + 1161m: Weymouth, Moreton, Wool, Wareham, Swanage, Corfe Castle, West Lulworth, West Clandon, Weymouth
9 Sep(3): 303km + 2599m: Audax - Barry's Jaeger Bomb: Bristol (east), Northleach, Amesbury, Barton St David, Glastonbury, Bristol (Oldland Common)
25 Sep: 102km + 739m: Weymouth, Broadmayne, Moreton, Wool, Wych Heath oilfields, Corfe Castle, East Holme, Wool, Moreton, Warmwell, Weymouth
30 Sep: 107km + 1431m: Crediton, Cheriton Fitzpaine (45 min) loop, Black Dog, Meshaw, South Molton, Atherington, Burrington, Copplestone, Crediton

7 Oct: 102km + 934m: Halfway House, Escot, Churchinford, Culmstock, Tiverton, Bickleigh, Cranbrook, Rockbeare Hill, Halfway House
43


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Oct 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
25th - 180km / 3,223m (Sedbergh, Melmerby, Garrigill, Nenthead, Allenheads, Rookhope, Blanchland, Lanchester, Washington)
29th - 150.7km / 3,023m (Washington, Stanhope, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
*July*
7th - 162.9km / 3,054m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Keasden)
13th - 131.3km / 2,766m (Hawes, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, The Stang, Barnard Castle, Wolsingham, Washington)
17th - 162.5km / 2,626m (Waskerley, Stanhope, St.John's Chapel, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Kirkby Lonsdale)
31st - 165.2km / 3,013m (Hawes, Brough, Middleton, Chapel Fell, Rookhope, Stanhope, Edmundbyers, Lanchester)
*August*
2nd - 136.7km / 1,910m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Melsonby, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Newby Head)
21st - 101.6km / 2,276m (Roeburndale, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
25th - 161.8km / 3,228m (Langcliffe Scar, Arncilffe, Greenhow, NIdderdale, Trapping Hill, Coverdale, Littondale)
30th - 203.6km / 4,000m (Great Dun Fell, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
*September*
17th - 124.1km / 2,000m (Cowan Bridge, Tebay, Shap, Pooley Bridge, Kirkstone Pass, Kendal)
22nd - 111.7km / 2,500m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cow Ark, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Tatham Fell)
24th - 112.3km / 2,220m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kirkby Stephen, Orton, Shap Summit, Kendal)
27th - 136km / 2,600m (Kirkstone Pass, Great+Little Langdale, Hawkshead, Newby Bridge, Bowland Bridge, Holme, Wray)
*October*
6th - 113km / 2,030m (Kendal, Sedbergh, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
9th - 101km / 1,680m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Jubilee Tower, Arnside, Brigsteer, Kendal)


----------



## Donger (10 Oct 2018)

10 October: Quedgeley-Slimbridge-Sharpness-Berkeley-Oldbury-Littleton-Alveston-Whitminster-Quedgeley. (102.5km)
Eddington Number now 59 ..... (up by 9 in the last year thanks to this challenge).


----------



## steverob (10 Oct 2018)

*10th October: 126.7km *- A ride down to Windsor; currently the furthest south I've ever gone on a ride that started and finished at home. Also my longest ever October ride by some margin - https://www.strava.com/activities/1896337535

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my edited first page post)_


----------



## GuyBoden (11 Oct 2018)

*5th Jan *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
8th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
26th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
*2nd Feb* 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Reedsmere, Gawsworth, Marton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
16th Feb 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
20th Feb 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
22nd Feb 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
26th Feb 104km:  Appleton, Hoo Green, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Middlewich, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall.
*7th Mar* 101km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
9th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
14th Mar 101km: Walton, Hatton, Whitley, Arley, Rostherne, Tatton, Pickmere, Anderton boat lift, Acton Bridge, Hatton, Walton
20th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
26th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
29th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
*5th April *108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate (Road closed, detour), Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th April, 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
18th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
20th April, 104km: Appleton, Antrobus, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
27th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
30th April, 103km: Lymm, Dunham, Astley, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, North Rode, Congleton, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
*10th May* 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
17th May 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
*2nd June* 162km: Cyclechat Cheshire Ride 2018.
4th June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th June, 130km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour around Hart hill to the Ice Cream Farm)
13th June 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
15th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
21st June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
25th June 101km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton, Jodrell Bank, Goostry, Plumley, Tabley, High Legh, Appleton.
27th June 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
30th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
*3rd July,* 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour due to TV filming a car chase.)
5th July, 101Km: Cheshire Cycling TT Course J2/9, plus getting there and back.
9th July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
11th July 100km: Lymm, (detour Hoo Green, Pickmere,) Plumley,Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
14th July 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th July 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
18th July, 101km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Mickle Trafford, Chester Millennium Greenway, Chester Castle.
23rd July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
25th July 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich (Nantwich Show) back.
31st July 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
*2nd Aug *100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
5th Aug 122km: Arley, Goostrey, Swettenham, Brookhouse, Winterley, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Oulton Park, Whitegate, Acton bridge, Arley.
9th Aug 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
14th Aug 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th Aug, 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
18th Aug 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back. (Plus detour around Tatton Park.)
21st Aug 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
30th Aug 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back. (Plus detour to Bosley.)
*10th Sept *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
22nd Sept 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
26th Sept 101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
28th Sept 101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
*5th Oct *100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
7th Oct 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
10th Oct, 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle.


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Oct 2018)

10 Jan: 101km + 837m: Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton, Ottery, Budleigh, Exmouth
15 Feb: 105km +1068m: Exmouth, East Budleigh, Culmstock, Churchinford, Daisy Mount, Exmouth
27 Mar: 104km + 1646m: St Ann's Head, Little and Broad Haven, Solva, St David's, Porthgain, Mathry, Llanychaer, Greenway (B4329/B4313 X), Crosswell, Newport
28 Mar: 103km + 1413m: Newport, over Preselis, Narbeth, Wiseman's Bridge, Tenby, Pembroke, Neyland Br, cycle track to Tiers Cross, St Ann's Head
18 Apr: 102km + 916m: Exmouth, Otterton, Clyst Hydon, Thorverton, Exe estuary cycle path down to Powderham and back round to Exmouth
21 Apr(3): 300km + 2500m: 'Heart of England' Audax from Cirencester: controls at Alchester, Atherstone, Daventry and Tackley
5 May(4): 402km + 4320m: Brevet Cymru Audax from Chepstow: controls at Hay-on-Wye, Builth Wells, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Crickhowell
26 May: 110km + 1065m: Bridgwater, Cheddar, south to Langport, South Petherton, Ilminster, Yarcombe, Honiton
31 May(10): 1013km + 10078m: West Highland audax: Edinburgh, Comrie, Claonaig, Cambeltown, Oban, Acharacle, Lochailort, Oban, Perth, Dunblane, Edinburgh
16 Jun(4): 423km +3477m: Wander Wye Audax (first 400) - SW London, Oxford, Worcester, Hay-on-Wye, Chepstow, Chippenham
28 Jun: 130km + 1967m: Exeter to Peter Tavy (across Dartmoor) and back via Okehampton and old A30
4 Jul: 122km + 1180m: Cullompton, Taunton, Othery, Pedwell, Ilminster, Churchinford, Culmstock, Cullompton
6 Jul: 131km + 2096m: Windermere, Wrynose and Hardknott, Seascale, Cold Fell, Ennerdale Bridge, Whinlatter, Keswick, Ambleside, Dunmail Raise, Windermere
23 Jul(4): 440km + 5291m: Exeter, Bude, Looe, Fowey, Penzance, Newquay, Davidstow, Launceston, Okehampton, Exeter
19 Aug(2): 233km + 1898m: Dorchester-on-Thames, Abingdon, Wantage, Royal Wootton Bassett, Bath, Glastonbury, Taunton, Uffculme
31 Aug: 110km + 1161m: Weymouth, Moreton, Wool, Wareham, Swanage, Corfe Castle, West Lulworth, West Clandon, Weymouth
9 Sep(3): 303km + 2599m: Audax - Barry's Jaeger Bomb: Bristol (east), Northleach, Amesbury, Barton St David, Glastonbury, Bristol (Oldland Common)
25 Sep: 102km + 739m: Weymouth, Broadmayne, Moreton, Wool, Wych Heath oilfields, Corfe Castle, East Holme, Wool, Moreton, Warmwell, Weymouth
30 Sep: 107km + 1431m: Crediton, Cheriton Fitzpaine (45 min) loop, Black Dog, Meshaw, South Molton, Atherington, Burrington, Copplestone, Crediton
7 Oct: 102km + 934m: Halfway House, Escot, Churchinford, Culmstock, Tiverton, Bickleigh, Cranbrook, Rockbeare Hill, Halfway House

9 Oct: 112km + 1398m: Weymouth, Portland Bill, Upwey, Sydling St N, Mappowder, Puddletown, Weymouth
44


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2018)

*30th Jan:*
--[71 km singlespeed (_I punctured just as I was riding past my front door on the second loop, so I swapped bikes!_)] 2 x 50.5 km T-shaped loops on the A646 & A6033 = 101 km. (2 x Tod-Walk Mill-Tod; Tod-Hebden Bridge turning circle-Tod; Tod-Littleborough-Tod.)

*2nd Feb:*
-- 100 km: Tod, Worsthorne, Trawden, Oxenhope, Cullingworth, Wilsden, Old Allen Road, Manywells Height, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Lumbutts, Summit, Walsden, Tod.

*24th Mar:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Tod, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway to Padiham, A671, Spring Wood (Whalley), Cow Ark, Chipping, Dunsop Bridge, Trough of Bowland, Galgate, Conder Green, Galgate, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley, A671, Greenway, A646 back to Tod.

*8th Apr:*
-- 136 km: Tod to Mytholmroyd (A646); SITD hilly audax; Mytholmroyd to Tod (A646).

*12th May:*
-- 146 km [Singlespeed]: Started nickyboy's Llandudno ride from Manchester, diverted onto hilly variation at Flint without GPS support, got a bit lost, punctured, and finally gave up at Rhyl! 

*2nd June: *
-- 205 km [Singlespeed]: Manchester-Dunham-imperial century in Cheshire-Dunham-Manchester.
*
9th June:*
-- 175 km [Singlespeed]: Humber Bridge forum ride from York.

*22nd June:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Tod, Whalley, Cow Ark, Slaidburn, Cross o'Greet, Wray, Keasden, Bowland Knotts, Waddington, Whalley, Tod.

*7th July:*
-- 127 km: Dales forum ride. Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head PLUS Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, Tod.

*13th July:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Rose Grove (Burnley), Whalley, Longridge, Oakenclough, Conder Green (cafe), Quernmore, Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Longridge Fell, Whalley, Rose Grove.

*27th July:*
-- 172 km (a 'long' imperial century): Langho, Longridge Fell, Cow Ark, Slaidburn, Cross o' Greet, Wray, Borwick, Arnside, Carnforth, Caton, Quernmore, Bay Horse, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Old Lango, Whalley, Old Roman Rd, Padiham Greenway, Rose Grove. (Trains to start and from finish.)

*11th August:*
-- 163 km (an imperial century with a very hilly first half (all roads) and an undulating second half (including lots of cycle paths)): Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Oxenhope, Oakworth, Silsden, Addingham, Ilkley (Cow&Calf climb), Otley Chevin to try out Cheerful Chilli vegan/veggie restaurant/tearooms (nice!), Bramhope, Garforth, Ossett, Dewsbury, Cleckheaton, Bradford (train home).
*
31st August:*
-- 105 km: [Train to start of ride] Whalley, Mitton, Birdy Brow, Longridge Fell, Ribchester, Langho, York, Wilpshire, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, White Coppice, Rivington, Belmont, Entwistle, Edgworth, Turton Bottoms, Tottington, [Lots of cycleway after this], Greenmount (cafe stop), Ramsbottom, Irwell Vale, Haslingden, Rising Bridge, Accrington [Train home].
*
22nd September:*
-- 100 km: Tod, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Old Roman Rd, Read, Whalley, Mitton, Hurst Green, Longridge Fell, Jeffrey Hill, Chipping, Wild Boar Farm, Higher Whitewell, Whitewell, Cow Ark, Bashall Eaves, Mitton and then back along the outward route to Tod.

*27th September:*
-- 100 km: Tod, A646 to Walk Mill, Mereclough, Worsthorne, Haggate, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Lothersdale, Cononley, Kildwick, Silsden, Brunthwaite Crag, Nudge Hill, Addingham, Beamsley, Langbar, Middleton, Weston, Otley, East Chevin climb, Chevin, Guiseley, Baildon, Leeds-Liverpool canal towpath, Baildon, Shipley, Bradford Interchange [train home].

*11th October:*
-- 103 km: [Train] Rose Grove, Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Rd, Whalley, Whalley Nab, Langho, Ribchester Bridge, Longridge Fell, Birdy Brow, Mitton, Whalley, Wiswell, Pendleton, Standen, cycle path on far side of A59, Worston, Downham, Stocks House, Barnoldswick (cafe), Earby, Bleara Side, Colne Edge, Blacko, Roughlee, Newchurch-in-Pendle, Sabden Fold, Padiham Heights, Padiham, Greenway, Rose Grove.[Train]


----------



## Lilliburlero (14 Oct 2018)

Jan 1st-102.6 km - Overseal-Repton-Draycott Clay-Fradley-Measham-Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1335677396https://www.relive.cc/view/1335677396

Feb 18th - 161.4 km - Overseal- Ashby de la Zouch - Heather - Market Bosworth - Twycross - Tamworth - Drakelow - Measham - Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1413772472 https://www.relive.cc/view/1413772472

March 25th - 167.3 km - Overseal - Ashby - Overseal - Market Bosworth - Earl Shilton - Stoke Golding - Market Bosworth - Heather - Ashby - Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1471154543 https://www.relive.cc/view/1471154543

April 5th - 188.5 km - Overseal, Copt Oak, Quorn, Melton Mowbray, Grantham, Boston, Spilsby, Skegness. https://www.strava.com/activities/1491550081 https://www.relive.cc/view/1491550081

May 13th - 172.3 km Overseal, Rossliston, Hatton, Ilam, Alkmonton, Ashbourne, Neewood. Rossliston, Overseal. https://www.strava.com/activities/1569591769 https://www.relive.cc/view/1569591769

June 10th - 177 km Overseal, Ashby de la Zouch, Quorn, Eastwell, Belvoir, Grantham, Scalford, Sileby, Copt Oak, Heather, Overseal. https://www.strava.com/activities/1629627921 https://www.strava.com/activities/1629634199 https://www.relive.cc/view/1629634199

July 8th - 161.7 km Overseal, Repton, Barton, Overseal, Fradley, Tamworth, Measham, Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1688795412https://www.relive.cc/view/1688795412

August 5th - 161.7 km Overseal, Hathern, Sileby, Tugby, Little Dolby, Ragdale, Wysall, Peggs Green, Packington, Overseal. https://www.strava.com/activities/1751503350 https://www.relive.cc/view/1751503350

September 8th 161.7 km Overseal, Hugglescote, Cossington, Keyworth, Zouch, Ashby de la Zouch, Congestone, Measham, Linton, Overseal. https://www.strava.com/activities/1827721344 https://www.relive.cc/view/

October 14th 162.9 km Overseal, Market Bosworth, Twycross, Market Bosworth, Warton, Sibson, Market Bosworth, Ashby de la Zouch, Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1904280642 https://www.relive.cc/view/1904280642


----------



## Ajax Bay (17 Oct 2018)

10 Jan: 101km + 837m: Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton, Ottery, Budleigh, Exmouth
15 Feb: 105km +1068m: Exmouth, East Budleigh, Culmstock, Churchinford, Daisy Mount, Exmouth
27 Mar: 104km + 1646m: St Ann's Head, Little and Broad Haven, Solva, St David's, Porthgain, Mathry, Llanychaer, Greenway (B4329/B4313 X), Crosswell, Newport
28 Mar: 103km + 1413m: Newport, over Preselis, Narbeth, Wiseman's Bridge, Tenby, Pembroke, Neyland Br, cycle track to Tiers Cross, St Ann's Head
18 Apr: 102km + 916m: Exmouth, Otterton, Clyst Hydon, Thorverton, Exe estuary cycle path down to Powderham and back round to Exmouth
21 Apr(3): 300km + 2500m: 'Heart of England' Audax from Cirencester: controls at Alchester, Atherstone, Daventry and Tackley
5 May(4): 402km + 4320m: Brevet Cymru Audax from Chepstow: controls at Hay-on-Wye, Builth Wells, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Crickhowell
26 May: 110km + 1065m: Bridgwater, Cheddar, south to Langport, South Petherton, Ilminster, Yarcombe, Honiton
31 May(10): 1013km + 10078m: West Highland audax: Edinburgh, Comrie, Claonaig, Cambeltown, Oban, Acharacle, Lochailort, Oban, Perth, Dunblane, Edinburgh
16 Jun(4): 423km +3477m: Wander Wye Audax (first 400) - SW London, Oxford, Worcester, Hay-on-Wye, Chepstow, Chippenham
28 Jun: 130km + 1967m: Exeter to Peter Tavy (across Dartmoor) and back via Okehampton and old A30
4 Jul: 122km + 1180m: Cullompton, Taunton, Othery, Pedwell, Ilminster, Churchinford, Culmstock, Cullompton
6 Jul: 131km + 2096m: Windermere, Wrynose and Hardknott, Seascale, Cold Fell, Ennerdale Bridge, Whinlatter, Keswick, Ambleside, Dunmail Raise, Windermere
23 Jul(4): 440km + 5291m: Exeter, Bude, Looe, Fowey, Penzance, Newquay, Davidstow, Launceston, Okehampton, Exeter
19 Aug(2): 233km + 1898m: Dorchester-on-Thames, Abingdon, Wantage, Royal Wootton Bassett, Bath, Glastonbury, Taunton, Uffculme
31 Aug: 110km + 1161m: Weymouth, Moreton, Wool, Wareham, Swanage, Corfe Castle, West Lulworth, West Clandon, Weymouth
9 Sep(3): 303km + 2599m: Audax - Barry's Jaeger Bomb: Bristol (east), Northleach, Amesbury, Barton St David, Glastonbury, Bristol (Oldland Common)
25 Sep: 102km + 739m: Weymouth, Broadmayne, Moreton, Wool, Wych Heath oilfields, Corfe Castle, East Holme, Wool, Moreton, Warmwell, Weymouth
30 Sep: 107km + 1431m: Crediton, Cheriton Fitzpaine (45 min) loop, Black Dog, Meshaw, South Molton, Atherington, Burrington, Copplestone, Crediton
7 Oct: 102km + 934m: Halfway House, Escot, Churchinford, Culmstock, Tiverton, Bickleigh, Cranbrook, Rockbeare Hill, Halfway House
9 Oct: 112km + 1398m: Weymouth, Portland Bill, Upwey, Sydling St N, Mappowder, Puddletown, Weymouth

16 Oct: 144km + 1089m: Exmouth, Ottery St M, Blackdowns, Taunton, Bridgwater, Mark, Strawberry Line > Yatton, NCN 26/410 to Avon Bridge, Bristol
45


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 Oct 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
25th - 180km / 3,223m (Sedbergh, Melmerby, Garrigill, Nenthead, Allenheads, Rookhope, Blanchland, Lanchester, Washington)
29th - 150.7km / 3,023m (Washington, Stanhope, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
*July*
7th - 162.9km / 3,054m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Keasden)
13th - 131.3km / 2,766m (Hawes, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, The Stang, Barnard Castle, Wolsingham, Washington)
17th - 162.5km / 2,626m (Waskerley, Stanhope, St.John's Chapel, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Kirkby Lonsdale)
31st - 165.2km / 3,013m (Hawes, Brough, Middleton, Chapel Fell, Rookhope, Stanhope, Edmundbyers, Lanchester)
*August*
2nd - 136.7km / 1,910m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Melsonby, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Newby Head)
21st - 101.6km / 2,276m (Roeburndale, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
25th - 161.8km / 3,228m (Langcliffe Scar, Arncilffe, Greenhow, NIdderdale, Trapping Hill, Coverdale, Littondale)
30th - 203.6km / 4,000m (Great Dun Fell, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
*September*
17th - 124.1km / 2,000m (Cowan Bridge, Tebay, Shap, Pooley Bridge, Kirkstone Pass, Kendal)
22nd - 111.7km / 2,500m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cow Ark, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Tatham Fell)
24th - 112.3km / 2,220m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kirkby Stephen, Orton, Shap Summit, Kendal)
27th - 136km / 2,600m (Kirkstone Pass, Great+Little Langdale, Hawkshead, Newby Bridge, Bowland Bridge, Holme, Wray)
*October*
6th - 113km / 2,030m (Kendal, Sedbergh, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
9th - 101km / 1,680m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Jubilee Tower, Arnside, Brigsteer, Kendal)
18th - 111.3km / 2,111m (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Coal Road, Deepdale, Kingsdale)


----------



## Goonerobes (20 Oct 2018)

January 6th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, West Tytherley, Mottisfont, Stockbridge, Somborne, Landford, Hamptworth.
February 17th - 102km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Cranborne, Alderholt, Woodfalls.
March 24th - 104km - New Forest - Bartley, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Burley, Bransgore, Breamore.
April 7th - 102km - Wilts & Dorset - Nunton, Alvediston, Donhead Hollow, 6d Handley, Verwood, Stockton, Woodgreen.
April 14th - 101km - Dorset - Woodfalls, Fordingbridge, Verwood, Ferndown, Cranborne, Whitsbury, Downton.
April 21st - 100km - To the coast - Bartley, Beaulieu, Lepe, Blackfield, Lyndhurst, Stoney Cross, Woodfalls.
May 12th - 101km - Forest & Dorset - Woodfalls, Ibsley, Alderholt, Three Legged Cross, Horton, Donhead, Bishopstone, Nunton.
May 19th - 102km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Mottisfont, Longstock, Kings Somborne, Braishfield, Hamptworth.
June 2nd - 102 km - Mostly Wilts - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Tollard Royal, Ebbesbourne, Broad Chalke, Coombe Bissett, Nunton.
June 9th - 105km - All Wilts - Alderbury, Pitton, Porton Down, Larkhill, Codford, Wylye, Wilton, Nunton.
June 23rd - 101km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Dinton, Hindon, Sutton Veny, Great Wishford, Coombe Bissett.
July 7th - 103km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Chilmark, Fonthill Gifford, Semley, Donhead, Alveston, Coombe Bissett.
July 14th - 102km - Mostly Dorset - Breamore, Ringwood, Parley, Wimborne, Witchampton, Alderholt Fordingbridge.
August 4th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - F/bridge, Tidpit, 6d Handley, Melbury Abbas, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett, Nunton.
August 18th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Hale, Alderholt, Verwood, Horton, Rushmore, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett, Odstock.
September 1st - 105km - New Forest - Furzley, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Burley, Alderholt, Hale.
September 15th - 103km - Wilts & Dorset - Woodfalls, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Ebbesbourne, Wimborne St Giles, Verwood, Stockton.
September 29th - 102km - Hants, Wilts, Dorset - Nunton, Fifield, Donhead, Tarrant Gunville, 3 Legged Cross, Fordingbridge, Breamore.
October 20th - 101km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Wylye, Boyton, Longbridge Deverill & back.


----------



## Bazzer (21 Oct 2018)

January
28th Croft, Risley, Woolston, Warburton, Irlam, Eccles, Manchester, then East Lancs Road through Salford, Astley, Haydock, to Windle, then Rainford by pass to BIckerstaffe, before coming back on the opposite carriageway to the East Lancs, then back to Lowton Croft and home. 101.8 kms, 473 m, 22.5 kph.

February
2nd Croft, Woolston, Warrington, Daresbury, Frodsham, Cuddington, Whitley, Antrobus, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Glazebury, East Lancs to Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft, home.102.1 kms, 662 m, 23.17 kph.

16th Culcheth, Leigh, Atherton, Bolton, Bury, Rochdale, Littleborough, Todmorden, Bacup, Whitworth, Spotland, Norden, Heywood, Bury, Bolton, Howe Bridge, Leigh, Culcheth home. 119 kms. 1,139 m, 21.56 kph.

March
16th Croft, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Tatton Park, Lymm, Cadishead, Worsley, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Fernhead, Risley, then three loops of Croft before heading home. 102 kms, 526 m, 21.1 kph

April
8th Croft, Lane Head, East Lancs to Salford, Irlam, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Bucklow Hill, Lymm, Warburton, Rixton, Culcheth, Glazebury, East Lancs to Lane Head, Croft, home. 101.6 kms, 470m, 23.3 kph

May
5th Croft, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Grappenhall, Mere, Tatton Park, Ashley, Hale, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Culcheth, Glazebury, Lowton, Winwick, Croft, home.102.3 kms, 474m, 23.3 kph

20th Woolston, Latchford, Stretton, Walton, Preston Brook, Frodsham, Cuddington, Whitley, Mere, Knutsford, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 103.6 kms, 662m, 24.3 kph

June
1st-2nd Croft, Culcheth, Flixton, Irlam, Salford, Manchester, then FNRttC: Salford, Bury, Edgeworth, Blackburn, Ribchester, Garstang, Fleetwood, Blackpool, Train to Warrington, then Warrington, Orford, Fernhead, Croft, home 161 kms. Time meaningless compared to other rides and Garmin screwed up climbing.

July
22nd Croft, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Daresbury, Frodsham, Delamere, Whitley, High Leigh, Knutsford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 106.67 kms. 655 m, 22.2kph
Edited to add, month, date and ride data.

August
4th Croft, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Irlam, Manchester, Salford, East Lancs to St Helens, Newton, Winwick, Croft, home 105 kms, 442m, 23.3kph

September
13th Croft, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Daresbury, Frodsham, Delamere, Whitley, High Leigh, Knutsford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Lowton Croft, home 105.3 kms. 683 m. 21.88 kph[

October 
21st Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Stretton, Lower Whitley, Weaverham, Sandiway, Davenham, Pickmere, Tabley, Knutsford, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft home 105 kms, 705 m, 23.3 kph


----------



## Sbudge (22 Oct 2018)

20th October, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1916562612) - Perfect Autumn gravel, Hatfield, Hertford & Hoddesdon

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my first page summary post)_


----------



## Sea of vapours (22 Oct 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
25th - 180km / 3,223m (Sedbergh, Melmerby, Garrigill, Nenthead, Allenheads, Rookhope, Blanchland, Lanchester, Washington)
29th - 150.7km / 3,023m (Washington, Stanhope, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
*July*
7th - 162.9km / 3,054m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Keasden)
13th - 131.3km / 2,766m (Hawes, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, The Stang, Barnard Castle, Wolsingham, Washington)
17th - 162.5km / 2,626m (Waskerley, Stanhope, St.John's Chapel, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Kirkby Lonsdale)
31st - 165.2km / 3,013m (Hawes, Brough, Middleton, Chapel Fell, Rookhope, Stanhope, Edmundbyers, Lanchester)
*August*
2nd - 136.7km / 1,910m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Melsonby, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Newby Head)
21st - 101.6km / 2,276m (Roeburndale, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
25th - 161.8km / 3,228m (Langcliffe Scar, Arncilffe, Greenhow, NIdderdale, Trapping Hill, Coverdale, Littondale)
30th - 203.6km / 4,000m (Great Dun Fell, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
*September*
17th - 124.1km / 2,000m (Cowan Bridge, Tebay, Shap, Pooley Bridge, Kirkstone Pass, Kendal)
22nd - 111.7km / 2,500m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cow Ark, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Tatham Fell)
24th - 112.3km / 2,220m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kirkby Stephen, Orton, Shap Summit, Kendal)
27th - 136km / 2,600m (Kirkstone Pass, Great+Little Langdale, Hawkshead, Newby Bridge, Bowland Bridge, Holme, Wray)
*October*
6th - 113km / 2,030m (Kendal, Sedbergh, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
9th - 101km / 1,680m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Jubilee Tower, Arnside, Brigsteer, Kendal)
18th - 111.3km / 2,111m (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Coal Road, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
22nd - 101km / 1,679m (Ribblehead,, Garsdale Head, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)


----------



## Ice2911 (22 Oct 2018)

7thJan Norwich Salhouse loop plus club ride from Norwich to Walcott plus the Salhouse loop again 65 miles

11thFeb
Loop, 53-11 club ride toMattishall, loop and finish withEastern Avenue. Very Windy. 62 and a bit miles 100km

25th March, just in time, Norwich Salhouse loop, then a club ride to Guist and back 67 miles or 108km Saved ride in two parts at coffee stop. Good to be out with the sun shining and drier roads 

6th April with HOGOTS loop from Hethersett and home. A windy 62 miles.

May 6th
Tour de broads, 102 miles. Not the last to post this month  1 hr 15 minutes faster than last year. 
Beautiful sunny day but a little blowy especially last 12 miles.

3rd June
Home to Holt and back, 62 miles

1st July 105 miles on the Norwich Swarm, beautiful day, especially enjoyed riding along the coast

5th August my longest ever solo ride in one day. A very hot 36 degrees 152miles. Scorchio!!!!

17th September 68.5 miles as part of self sufficient touring holiday through Holland. Along coast going North and includes 20 mile straight across IJsselmeer which was spectacular.

19th Oct short spin that got extended and then extended again as such a lovely day and so thought might as well get the metric century ride in early. Loops around Norwich area


----------



## ColinJ (24 Oct 2018)

*30th Jan:*
--[71 km singlespeed (_I punctured just as I was riding past my front door on the second loop, so I swapped bikes!_)] 2 x 50.5 km T-shaped loops on the A646 & A6033 = 101 km. (2 x Tod-Walk Mill-Tod; Tod-Hebden Bridge turning circle-Tod; Tod-Littleborough-Tod.)

*2nd Feb:*
-- 100 km: Tod, Worsthorne, Trawden, Oxenhope, Cullingworth, Wilsden, Old Allen Road, Manywells Height, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Lumbutts, Summit, Walsden, Tod.

*24th Mar:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Tod, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway to Padiham, A671, Spring Wood (Whalley), Cow Ark, Chipping, Dunsop Bridge, Trough of Bowland, Galgate, Conder Green, Galgate, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley, A671, Greenway, A646 back to Tod.

*8th Apr:*
-- 136 km: Tod to Mytholmroyd (A646); SITD hilly audax; Mytholmroyd to Tod (A646).

*12th May:*
-- 146 km [Singlespeed]: Started nickyboy's Llandudno ride from Manchester, diverted onto hilly variation at Flint without GPS support, got a bit lost, punctured, and finally gave up at Rhyl! 

*2nd June: *
-- 205 km [Singlespeed]: Manchester-Dunham-imperial century in Cheshire-Dunham-Manchester.
*
9th June:*
-- 175 km [Singlespeed]: Humber Bridge forum ride from York.

*22nd June:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Tod, Whalley, Cow Ark, Slaidburn, Cross o'Greet, Wray, Keasden, Bowland Knotts, Waddington, Whalley, Tod.

*7th July:*
-- 127 km: Dales forum ride. Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head PLUS Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, Tod.

*13th July:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Rose Grove (Burnley), Whalley, Longridge, Oakenclough, Conder Green (cafe), Quernmore, Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Longridge Fell, Whalley, Rose Grove.

*27th July:*
-- 172 km (a 'long' imperial century): Langho, Longridge Fell, Cow Ark, Slaidburn, Cross o' Greet, Wray, Borwick, Arnside, Carnforth, Caton, Quernmore, Bay Horse, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Old Lango, Whalley, Old Roman Rd, Padiham Greenway, Rose Grove. (Trains to start and from finish.)

*11th August:*
-- 163 km (an imperial century with a very hilly first half (all roads) and an undulating second half (including lots of cycle paths)): Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Oxenhope, Oakworth, Silsden, Addingham, Ilkley (Cow&Calf climb), Otley Chevin to try out Cheerful Chilli vegan/veggie restaurant/tearooms (nice!), Bramhope, Garforth, Ossett, Dewsbury, Cleckheaton, Bradford (train home).
*
31st August:*
-- 105 km: [Train to start of ride] Whalley, Mitton, Birdy Brow, Longridge Fell, Ribchester, Langho, York, Wilpshire, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, White Coppice, Rivington, Belmont, Entwistle, Edgworth, Turton Bottoms, Tottington, [Lots of cycleway after this], Greenmount (cafe stop), Ramsbottom, Irwell Vale, Haslingden, Rising Bridge, Accrington [Train home].
*
22nd September:*
-- 100 km: Tod, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Old Roman Rd, Read, Whalley, Mitton, Hurst Green, Longridge Fell, Jeffrey Hill, Chipping, Wild Boar Farm, Higher Whitewell, Whitewell, Cow Ark, Bashall Eaves, Mitton and then back along the outward route to Tod.

*27th September:*
-- 100 km: Tod, A646 to Walk Mill, Mereclough, Worsthorne, Haggate, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Lothersdale, Cononley, Kildwick, Silsden, Brunthwaite Crag, Nudge Hill, Addingham, Beamsley, Langbar, Middleton, Weston, Otley, East Chevin climb, Chevin, Guiseley, Baildon, Leeds-Liverpool canal towpath, Baildon, Shipley, Bradford Interchange [train home].

*11th October:*
-- 103 km: [Train] Rose Grove, Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Rd, Whalley, Whalley Nab, Langho, Ribchester Bridge, Longridge Fell, Birdy Brow, Mitton, Whalley, Wiswell, Pendleton, Standen, cycle path on far side of A59, Worston, Downham, Stocks House, Barnoldswick (cafe), Earby, Bleara Side, Colne Edge, Blacko, Roughlee, Newchurch-in-Pendle, Sabden Fold, Padiham Heights, Padiham, Greenway, Rose Grove.[Train]

*20th October:*
-- 105 km: [I didn't ride the 'Season of Mists audax last weekend so I pinched the route and modified it for a Tod start/finish] Tod, Cross Stone Rd, Long Causeway, Burnley, Fence, Sabden, Nick o' Pendle, Clitheroe, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Newton, Laythams, Slaidburn (cafe), Grindleton, Chatburn, Downham, Roughlee, Barrowford, Nelson, Thursden, Widdop, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod.


----------



## Sea of vapours (28 Oct 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
25th - 180km / 3,223m (Sedbergh, Melmerby, Garrigill, Nenthead, Allenheads, Rookhope, Blanchland, Lanchester, Washington)
29th - 150.7km / 3,023m (Washington, Stanhope, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
*July*
7th - 162.9km / 3,054m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Keasden)
13th - 131.3km / 2,766m (Hawes, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, The Stang, Barnard Castle, Wolsingham, Washington)
17th - 162.5km / 2,626m (Waskerley, Stanhope, St.John's Chapel, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Kirkby Lonsdale)
31st - 165.2km / 3,013m (Hawes, Brough, Middleton, Chapel Fell, Rookhope, Stanhope, Edmundbyers, Lanchester)
*August*
2nd - 136.7km / 1,910m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Melsonby, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Newby Head)
21st - 101.6km / 2,276m (Roeburndale, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
25th - 161.8km / 3,228m (Langcliffe Scar, Arncilffe, Greenhow, NIdderdale, Trapping Hill, Coverdale, Littondale)
30th - 203.6km / 4,000m (Great Dun Fell, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
*September*
17th - 124.1km / 2,000m (Cowan Bridge, Tebay, Shap, Pooley Bridge, Kirkstone Pass, Kendal)
22nd - 111.7km / 2,500m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cow Ark, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Tatham Fell)
24th - 112.3km / 2,220m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kirkby Stephen, Orton, Shap Summit, Kendal)
27th - 136km / 2,600m (Kirkstone Pass, Great+Little Langdale, Hawkshead, Newby Bridge, Bowland Bridge, Holme, Wray)
*October*
6th - 113km / 2,030m (Kendal, Sedbergh, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
9th - 101km / 1,680m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Jubilee Tower, Arnside, Brigsteer, Kendal)
18th - 111.3km / 2,111m (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Coal Road, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
22nd - 101km / 1,679m (Ribblehead,, Garsdale Head, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
28th - 108km / 1,990m (Kendal, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Settle, Tosside, Bowland Knotts)


----------



## steverob (28 Oct 2018)

*28th October: 104.4km *- The winter gear rises out of its summer hibernation in the wardrobe for a cold, lumpy ride to Harpenden and almost as far as Luton Airport via NCN 6 - https://www.strava.com/activities/1932687792 

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my edited first page post)_


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Nov 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
25th - 180km / 3,223m (Sedbergh, Melmerby, Garrigill, Nenthead, Allenheads, Rookhope, Blanchland, Lanchester, Washington)
29th - 150.7km / 3,023m (Washington, Stanhope, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
*July*
7th - 162.9km / 3,054m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Keasden)
13th - 131.3km / 2,766m (Hawes, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, The Stang, Barnard Castle, Wolsingham, Washington)
17th - 162.5km / 2,626m (Waskerley, Stanhope, St.John's Chapel, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Kirkby Lonsdale)
31st - 165.2km / 3,013m (Hawes, Brough, Middleton, Chapel Fell, Rookhope, Stanhope, Edmundbyers, Lanchester)
*August*
2nd - 136.7km / 1,910m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Melsonby, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Newby Head)
21st - 101.6km / 2,276m (Roeburndale, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
25th - 161.8km / 3,228m (Langcliffe Scar, Arncilffe, Greenhow, NIdderdale, Trapping Hill, Coverdale, Littondale)
30th - 203.6km / 4,000m (Great Dun Fell, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
*September*
17th - 124.1km / 2,000m (Cowan Bridge, Tebay, Shap, Pooley Bridge, Kirkstone Pass, Kendal)
22nd - 111.7km / 2,500m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cow Ark, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Tatham Fell)
24th - 112.3km / 2,220m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kirkby Stephen, Orton, Shap Summit, Kendal)
27th - 136km / 2,600m (Kirkstone Pass, Great+Little Langdale, Hawkshead, Newby Bridge, Bowland Bridge, Holme, Wray)
*October*
6th - 113km / 2,030m (Kendal, Sedbergh, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
9th - 101km / 1,680m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Jubilee Tower, Arnside, Brigsteer, Kendal)
18th - 111.3km / 2,111m (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Coal Road, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
22nd - 101km / 1,679m (Ribblehead,, Garsdale Head, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
28th - 108km / 1,990m (Kendal, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Settle, Tosside, Bowland Knotts)
*November*
2nd - 111km / 1,910m (Ribblehead, Carperby, Kidstones Pass, Arncliffe, Stainforth, Austwick)


----------



## Goonerobes (3 Nov 2018)

January 6th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, West Tytherley, Mottisfont, Stockbridge, Somborne, Landford, Hamptworth.
February 17th - 102km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Cranborne, Alderholt, Woodfalls.
March 24th - 104km - New Forest - Bartley, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Burley, Bransgore, Breamore.
April 7th - 102km - Wilts & Dorset - Nunton, Alvediston, Donhead Hollow, 6d Handley, Verwood, Stockton, Woodgreen.
April 14th - 101km - Dorset - Woodfalls, Fordingbridge, Verwood, Ferndown, Cranborne, Whitsbury, Downton.
April 21st - 100km - To the coast - Bartley, Beaulieu, Lepe, Blackfield, Lyndhurst, Stoney Cross, Woodfalls.
May 12th - 101km - Forest & Dorset - Woodfalls, Ibsley, Alderholt, Three Legged Cross, Horton, Donhead, Bishopstone, Nunton.
May 19th - 102km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Mottisfont, Longstock, Kings Somborne, Braishfield, Hamptworth.
June 2nd - 102 km - Mostly Wilts - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Tollard Royal, Ebbesbourne, Broad Chalke, Coombe Bissett, Nunton.
June 9th - 105km - All Wilts - Alderbury, Pitton, Porton Down, Larkhill, Codford, Wylye, Wilton, Nunton.
June 23rd - 101km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Dinton, Hindon, Sutton Veny, Great Wishford, Coombe Bissett.
July 7th - 103km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Chilmark, Fonthill Gifford, Semley, Donhead, Alveston, Coombe Bissett.
July 14th - 102km - Mostly Dorset - Breamore, Ringwood, Parley, Wimborne, Witchampton, Alderholt Fordingbridge.
August 4th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - F/bridge, Tidpit, 6d Handley, Melbury Abbas, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett, Nunton.
August 18th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Hale, Alderholt, Verwood, Horton, Rushmore, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett, Odstock.
September 1st - 105km - New Forest - Furzley, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Burley, Alderholt, Hale.
September 15th - 103km - Wilts & Dorset - Woodfalls, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Ebbesbourne, Wimborne St Giles, Verwood, Stockton.
September 29th - 102km - Hants, Wilts, Dorset - Nunton, Fifield, Donhead, Tarrant Gunville, 3 Legged Cross, Fordingbridge, Breamore.
October 20th - 101km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Wylye, Boyton, Longbridge Deverill & back.
November 3rd - 103km - Hants & Dorset - Breamore, Verwood, Witchampton, Wimborne, Ringwood, Downton.


----------



## Donger (3 Nov 2018)

*1 Jan*: "Severn Bridge Loop", Quedgeley-Gloucester-Newnham-Lydney-Chepstow-Severn Bridge-Alveston-Frampton-Elmore-Quedgeley *(104.9km) 
11 Feb: *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Churcham-Newent-Highleadon-Welland-Upton on Severn-Forthampton-Hartpury-Quedgeley *(102.2km)
21 Mar: *Quedgeley-Stroud-Sapperton-Coates-Ewen-Upper Minety-Malmesbury-Tetbury-Frocester-Whitminster-Quedgeley *(100.6km)
8 Apr: *"Saracen Spring Century" audax ... Droitwich-Evesham-Charlcote-Coughton-Feckenham-Droitwich *(126.1km)
13 May: *Quedgeley-Coombe Hill-Cheltenham-"BHF Cotswolds Bike Ride" (30 mile version)-Cheltenham-Coombe Hill-Quedgeley *(101.4km)
3 Jun:* Cheddar-Glastonbury-Wells-Wookey Hole-Cheddar-Cheddar Gorge-Burrington Combe-Shipham-Charterhouse-Cheddar-Axbridge-Cheddar *(100.2km)
15 Jul:* Quedgeley/Gloucester loop-Kingsway-Nailsworth-Horsley-Coaley Peak-Arlingham-Kingsway-Hardwicke loop-Quedgeley *(100.2km)
19 Aug: *Quedgeley-Gloucester-Tewkesbury-Defford-Malvern Wells-Great Malvern-West Malvern-Hartpury-Gloucester-Quedgeley *(104.7km)
22 Sep: *"Bill's Theocsbury Ramble" audax ... Tewkesbury-Great Comberton-Stratford upon Avon-Stanway-Tewkesbury *(115.6km)
10 Oct: *Quedgeley-Slimbridge-Purton-Sharpness-Berkeley-Oldbury-Littleton-Alveston-Whitminster-Quedgeley *(102.5km)
3 Nov: *"Theo Nelson" audax ... Tewkesbury-Littledean-Parkend-Lydbrook-Mitcheldean-Ledbury-Tewkesbury *(116.5km)*


----------



## Lilliburlero (4 Nov 2018)

Jan 1st-102.6 km - Overseal-Repton-Draycott Clay-Fradley-Measham-Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1335677396https://www.relive.cc/view/1335677396

Feb 18th - 161.4 km - Overseal- Ashby de la Zouch - Heather - Market Bosworth - Twycross - Tamworth - Drakelow - Measham - Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1413772472 https://www.relive.cc/view/1413772472

March 25th - 167.3 km - Overseal - Ashby - Overseal - Market Bosworth - Earl Shilton - Stoke Golding - Market Bosworth - Heather - Ashby - Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1471154543 https://www.relive.cc/view/1471154543

April 5th - 188.5 km - Overseal, Copt Oak, Quorn, Melton Mowbray, Grantham, Boston, Spilsby, Skegness. https://www.strava.com/activities/1491550081 https://www.relive.cc/view/1491550081

May 13th - 172.3 km Overseal, Rossliston, Hatton, Ilam, Alkmonton, Ashbourne, Neewood. Rossliston, Overseal. https://www.strava.com/activities/1569591769 https://www.relive.cc/view/1569591769

June 10th - 177 km Overseal, Ashby de la Zouch, Quorn, Eastwell, Belvoir, Grantham, Scalford, Sileby, Copt Oak, Heather, Overseal. https://www.strava.com/activities/1629627921 https://www.strava.com/activities/1629634199 https://www.relive.cc/view/1629634199

July 8th - 161.7 km Overseal, Repton, Barton, Overseal, Fradley, Tamworth, Measham, Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1688795412https://www.relive.cc/view/1688795412

August 5th - 161.7 km Overseal, Hathern, Sileby, Tugby, Little Dolby, Ragdale, Wysall, Peggs Green, Packington, Overseal. https://www.strava.com/activities/1751503350 https://www.relive.cc/view/1751503350

September 8th 161.7 km Overseal, Hugglescote, Cossington, Keyworth, Zouch, Ashby de la Zouch, Congestone, Measham, Linton, Overseal. https://www.strava.com/activities/1827721344 https://www.relive.cc/view/

October 14th 162.9 km Overseal, Market Bosworth, Twycross, Market Bosworth, Warton, Sibson, Market Bosworth, Ashby de la Zouch, Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1904280642 https://www.relive.cc/view/1904280642

November 4th 163.5 km Overseal, Repton, Albert Village, Twycross, Market bosworth, Twycross, Market Bosworth, Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1945444686 https://www.relive.cc/view/1945444686


----------



## Ice2911 (4 Nov 2018)

7thJan Norwich Salhouse loop plus club ride from Norwich to Walcott plus the Salhouse loop again 65 miles

11thFeb
Loop, 53-11 club ride toMattishall, loop and finish withEastern Avenue. Very Windy. 62 and a bit miles 100km

25th March, just in time, Norwich Salhouse loop, then a club ride to Guist and back 67 miles or 108km Saved ride in two parts at coffee stop. Good to be out with the sun shining and drier roads 

6th April with HOGOTS loop from Hethersett and home. A windy 62 miles.

May 6th
Tour de broads, 102 miles. Not the last to post this month  1 hr 15 minutes faster than last year. 
Beautiful sunny day but a little blowy especially last 12 miles.

3rd June
Home to Holt and back, 62 miles

1st July 105 miles on the Norwich Swarm, beautiful day, especially enjoyed riding along the coast

5th August my longest ever solo ride in one day. A very hot 36 degrees 152miles. Scorchio!!!!

17th September 68.5 miles as part of self sufficient touring holiday through Holland. Along coast going North and includes 20 mile straight across IJsselmeer which was spectacular.

19th Oct short spin that got extended and then extended again as such a lovely day and so thought might as well get the metric century ride in early. Loops around Norwich area 

November 4th 66 miles couple of local loops linked with a club ride to Bungay from Norwich. Another stunning autumn day. An early post this month from me, can’t be feeling well


----------



## Sbudge (5 Nov 2018)

3rd November, 100.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1943490778) - Mild November meander, down to Assendon and back

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my first page summary post)_


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 Nov 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
25th - 180km / 3,223m (Sedbergh, Melmerby, Garrigill, Nenthead, Allenheads, Rookhope, Blanchland, Lanchester, Washington)
29th - 150.7km / 3,023m (Washington, Stanhope, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
*July*
7th - 162.9km / 3,054m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Keasden)
13th - 131.3km / 2,766m (Hawes, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, The Stang, Barnard Castle, Wolsingham, Washington)
17th - 162.5km / 2,626m (Waskerley, Stanhope, St.John's Chapel, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Kirkby Lonsdale)
31st - 165.2km / 3,013m (Hawes, Brough, Middleton, Chapel Fell, Rookhope, Stanhope, Edmundbyers, Lanchester)
*August*
2nd - 136.7km / 1,910m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Melsonby, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Newby Head)
21st - 101.6km / 2,276m (Roeburndale, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
25th - 161.8km / 3,228m (Langcliffe Scar, Arncilffe, Greenhow, NIdderdale, Trapping Hill, Coverdale, Littondale)
30th - 203.6km / 4,000m (Great Dun Fell, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
*September*
17th - 124.1km / 2,000m (Cowan Bridge, Tebay, Shap, Pooley Bridge, Kirkstone Pass, Kendal)
22nd - 111.7km / 2,500m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cow Ark, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Tatham Fell)
24th - 112.3km / 2,220m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kirkby Stephen, Orton, Shap Summit, Kendal)
27th - 136km / 2,600m (Kirkstone Pass, Great+Little Langdale, Hawkshead, Newby Bridge, Bowland Bridge, Holme, Wray)
*October*
6th - 113km / 2,030m (Kendal, Sedbergh, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
9th - 101km / 1,680m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Jubilee Tower, Arnside, Brigsteer, Kendal)
18th - 111.3km / 2,111m (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Coal Road, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
22nd - 101km / 1,679m (Ribblehead,, Garsdale Head, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
28th - 108km / 1,990m (Kendal, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Settle, Tosside, Bowland Knotts)
*November*
2nd - 111km / 1,910m (Ribblehead, Carperby, Kidstones Pass, Arncliffe, Stainforth, Austwick)
12th - 108.7km / 2,450m (Fountains Fell & Kirkby Fell: all the roads / all the hills - a bit complicated)


----------



## Sbudge (15 Nov 2018)

9th November, 106.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1955127526) - More of the JMW, Dunbar to Falkirk

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my first page summary post)_


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2018)

*30th Jan:*
--[71 km singlespeed (_I punctured just as I was riding past my front door on the second loop, so I swapped bikes!_)] 2 x 50.5 km T-shaped loops on the A646 & A6033 = 101 km. (2 x Tod-Walk Mill-Tod; Tod-Hebden Bridge turning circle-Tod; Tod-Littleborough-Tod.)

*2nd Feb:*
-- 100 km: Tod, Worsthorne, Trawden, Oxenhope, Cullingworth, Wilsden, Old Allen Road, Manywells Height, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Lumbutts, Summit, Walsden, Tod.

*24th Mar:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Tod, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway to Padiham, A671, Spring Wood (Whalley), Cow Ark, Chipping, Dunsop Bridge, Trough of Bowland, Galgate, Conder Green, Galgate, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley, A671, Greenway, A646 back to Tod.

*8th Apr:*
-- 136 km: Tod to Mytholmroyd (A646); SITD hilly audax; Mytholmroyd to Tod (A646).

*12th May:*
-- 146 km [Singlespeed]: Started nickyboy's Llandudno ride from Manchester, diverted onto hilly variation at Flint without GPS support, got a bit lost, punctured, and finally gave up at Rhyl! 

*2nd June: *
-- 205 km [Singlespeed]: Manchester-Dunham-imperial century in Cheshire-Dunham-Manchester.
*
9th June:*
-- 175 km [Singlespeed]: Humber Bridge forum ride from York.

*22nd June:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Tod, Whalley, Cow Ark, Slaidburn, Cross o'Greet, Wray, Keasden, Bowland Knotts, Waddington, Whalley, Tod.

*7th July:*
-- 127 km: Dales forum ride. Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head PLUS Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, Tod.

*13th July:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Rose Grove (Burnley), Whalley, Longridge, Oakenclough, Conder Green (cafe), Quernmore, Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Longridge Fell, Whalley, Rose Grove.

*27th July:*
-- 172 km (a 'long' imperial century): Langho, Longridge Fell, Cow Ark, Slaidburn, Cross o' Greet, Wray, Borwick, Arnside, Carnforth, Caton, Quernmore, Bay Horse, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Old Lango, Whalley, Old Roman Rd, Padiham Greenway, Rose Grove. (Trains to start and from finish.)

*11th August:*
-- 163 km (an imperial century with a very hilly first half (all roads) and an undulating second half (including lots of cycle paths)): Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Oxenhope, Oakworth, Silsden, Addingham, Ilkley (Cow&Calf climb), Otley Chevin to try out Cheerful Chilli vegan/veggie restaurant/tearooms (nice!), Bramhope, Garforth, Ossett, Dewsbury, Cleckheaton, Bradford (train home).
*
31st August:*
-- 105 km: [Train to start of ride] Whalley, Mitton, Birdy Brow, Longridge Fell, Ribchester, Langho, York, Wilpshire, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, White Coppice, Rivington, Belmont, Entwistle, Edgworth, Turton Bottoms, Tottington, [Lots of cycleway after this], Greenmount (cafe stop), Ramsbottom, Irwell Vale, Haslingden, Rising Bridge, Accrington [Train home].
*
22nd September:*
-- 100 km: Tod, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Old Roman Rd, Read, Whalley, Mitton, Hurst Green, Longridge Fell, Jeffrey Hill, Chipping, Wild Boar Farm, Higher Whitewell, Whitewell, Cow Ark, Bashall Eaves, Mitton and then back along the outward route to Tod.

*27th September:*
-- 100 km: Tod, A646 to Walk Mill, Mereclough, Worsthorne, Haggate, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Lothersdale, Cononley, Kildwick, Silsden, Brunthwaite Crag, Nudge Hill, Addingham, Beamsley, Langbar, Middleton, Weston, Otley, East Chevin climb, Chevin, Guiseley, Baildon, Leeds-Liverpool canal towpath, Baildon, Shipley, Bradford Interchange [train home].

*11th October:*
-- 103 km: [Train] Rose Grove, Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Rd, Whalley, Whalley Nab, Langho, Ribchester Bridge, Longridge Fell, Birdy Brow, Mitton, Whalley, Wiswell, Pendleton, Standen, cycle path on far side of A59, Worston, Downham, Stocks House, Barnoldswick (cafe), Earby, Bleara Side, Colne Edge, Blacko, Roughlee, Newchurch-in-Pendle, Sabden Fold, Padiham Heights, Padiham, Greenway, Rose Grove.[Train]

*20th October:*
-- 105 km: [I didn't ride the 'Season of Mists audax last weekend so I pinched the route and modified it for a Tod start/finish] Tod, Cross Stone Rd, Long Causeway, Burnley, Fence, Sabden, Nick o' Pendle, Clitheroe, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Newton, Laythams, Slaidburn (cafe), Grindleton, Chatburn, Downham, Roughlee, Barrowford, Nelson, Thursden, Widdop, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod.

*15th November:*
-- 101 km: [Train] Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Old Roman Rd, Read, Spring Wood, Whalley, Pendleton, Clitheroe, West Bradford, Waddington, Kitchens, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Wild Boar Park, Chipping, Brockmill picnic site for lunch stop, Claughton, Whitechapel, Holwood, Jeffrey Hill, Little Town, Salesbury Hall, Langho, Top of Ramsgreave, Blackburn, [Train]


----------



## Bazzer (17 Nov 2018)

January
28th Croft, Risley, Woolston, Warburton, Irlam, Eccles, Manchester, then East Lancs Road through Salford, Astley, Haydock, to Windle, then Rainford by pass to BIckerstaffe, before coming back on the opposite carriageway to the East Lancs, then back to Lowton Croft and home. 101.8 kms, 473 m, 22.5 kph.

February
2nd Croft, Woolston, Warrington, Daresbury, Frodsham, Cuddington, Whitley, Antrobus, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Glazebury, East Lancs to Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft, home.102.1 kms, 662 m, 23.17 kph.

16th Culcheth, Leigh, Atherton, Bolton, Bury, Rochdale, Littleborough, Todmorden, Bacup, Whitworth, Spotland, Norden, Heywood, Bury, Bolton, Howe Bridge, Leigh, Culcheth home. 119 kms. 1,139 m, 21.56 kph.

March
16th Croft, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Tatton Park, Lymm, Cadishead, Worsley, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Fernhead, Risley, then three loops of Croft before heading home. 102 kms, 526 m, 21.1 kph

April
8th Croft, Lane Head, East Lancs to Salford, Irlam, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Bucklow Hill, Lymm, Warburton, Rixton, Culcheth, Glazebury, East Lancs to Lane Head, Croft, home. 101.6 kms, 470m, 23.3 kph

May
5th Croft, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Grappenhall, Mere, Tatton Park, Ashley, Hale, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Culcheth, Glazebury, Lowton, Winwick, Croft, home.102.3 kms, 474m, 23.3 kph

20th Woolston, Latchford, Stretton, Walton, Preston Brook, Frodsham, Cuddington, Whitley, Mere, Knutsford, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 103.6 kms, 662m, 24.3 kph

June
1st-2nd Croft, Culcheth, Flixton, Irlam, Salford, Manchester, then FNRttC: Salford, Bury, Edgeworth, Blackburn, Ribchester, Garstang, Fleetwood, Blackpool, Train to Warrington, then Warrington, Orford, Fernhead, Croft, home 161 kms. Time meaningless compared to other rides and Garmin screwed up climbing.

July
22nd Croft, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Daresbury, Frodsham, Delamere, Whitley, High Leigh, Knutsford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 106.67 kms. 655 m, 22.2kph
Edited to add, month, date and ride data.

August
4th Croft, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Irlam, Manchester, Salford, East Lancs to St Helens, Newton, Winwick, Croft, home 105 kms, 442m, 23.3kph

September
13th Croft, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Daresbury, Frodsham, Delamere, Whitley, High Leigh, Knutsford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Lowton Croft, home 105.3 kms. 683 m. 21.88 kph[

October
21st Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Stretton, Lower Whitley, Weaverham, Sandiway, Davenham, Pickmere, Tabley, Knutsford, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft home 105 kms, 705 m, 23.3 kph

November
17th Culcheth, Glazebury, Lowton, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Stretton, Acton Bridge, Sandiway, Leftwich, Lostock Gralam, Tabley, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. Recorded 101.6 kms, 620 m, 23.81 kph. Plus 6.9 kms, (checked on Google maps), when Garmin not recording. - I blame darkness rather than stupidity.


----------



## steverob (17 Nov 2018)

*17th November: 104.3km *- Using cyclepaths to get in and out of Oxford meant I flew past a three mile tailback on the A40, which made me feel rather smug! Other than that a fairly standard metric century challenge ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1969925239

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my edited first page post)_


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 Nov 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
25th - 180km / 3,223m (Sedbergh, Melmerby, Garrigill, Nenthead, Allenheads, Rookhope, Blanchland, Lanchester, Washington)
29th - 150.7km / 3,023m (Washington, Stanhope, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
*July*
7th - 162.9km / 3,054m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Keasden)
13th - 131.3km / 2,766m (Hawes, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, The Stang, Barnard Castle, Wolsingham, Washington)
17th - 162.5km / 2,626m (Waskerley, Stanhope, St.John's Chapel, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Kirkby Lonsdale)
31st - 165.2km / 3,013m (Hawes, Brough, Middleton, Chapel Fell, Rookhope, Stanhope, Edmundbyers, Lanchester)
*August*
2nd - 136.7km / 1,910m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Melsonby, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Newby Head)
21st - 101.6km / 2,276m (Roeburndale, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
25th - 161.8km / 3,228m (Langcliffe Scar, Arncilffe, Greenhow, NIdderdale, Trapping Hill, Coverdale, Littondale)
30th - 203.6km / 4,000m (Great Dun Fell, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
*September*
17th - 124.1km / 2,000m (Cowan Bridge, Tebay, Shap, Pooley Bridge, Kirkstone Pass, Kendal)
22nd - 111.7km / 2,500m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cow Ark, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Tatham Fell)
24th - 112.3km / 2,220m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kirkby Stephen, Orton, Shap Summit, Kendal)
27th - 136km / 2,600m (Kirkstone Pass, Great+Little Langdale, Hawkshead, Newby Bridge, Bowland Bridge, Holme, Wray)
*October*
6th - 113km / 2,030m (Kendal, Sedbergh, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
9th - 101km / 1,680m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Jubilee Tower, Arnside, Brigsteer, Kendal)
18th - 111.3km / 2,111m (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Coal Road, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
22nd - 101km / 1,679m (Ribblehead,, Garsdale Head, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
28th - 108km / 1,990m (Kendal, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Settle, Tosside, Bowland Knotts)
*November*
2nd - 111km / 1,910m (Ribblehead, Carperby, Kidstones Pass, Arncliffe, Stainforth, Austwick)
12th - 108.7km / 2,450m (Fountains Fell & Kirkby Fell: all the roads / all the hills - a bit complicated)
18th - 111.1km / 2,240m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Sedbergh, Deepdale, Kngsdale)


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Nov 2018)

*5th January 2018-*Chertsey-Walton-Bushey Park-Richmond Park-Home. *101.4km.*

* 22nd February 2018 – *Chobham-Wentworth-Windsor Great Park-Ascot-Windlesham-WGP-Home. *100.5km.*

*9th March 2018- *Chobham-Windlesham-Bagshot-Camberley-Blackwater-Farnborough-Bisley-Knaphill-Sunninghill-WGP-Home. *104.7km.*

*18th April 2018 – *WGP- Winkfield-Shurlock Row-Sindlesham-Aborfield-Hurst-Cranbourne-Englefield Green-Home. *104.8km*

*3rd May 2018 – *WGP- Dorney-Cookham-Little Marlow-Marlow-Medmenham-Mill End-Henley on Thames-Wargrave-Twyford-White Waltham-Windsor-Home. *104.8km*

*17th June 2018 – *Windsor-Eton-Burnham-Iver Heath-Iver-Yeading-Southall-Ealing-Kew-Richmond-Kingston-Hampton-Chertsey-Home. *114.5km*

*15th July 2018 – *Wraysbury, Longford, Iver, Uxbridge, Wembley, Ealing, Chiswick, Richmond, Kingston, Home.* 100.3km*

*25th August 2018 - *Chersey, Chobham, Knaphill, Farnborough, Fleet, Crondall, Farnham, WGP, Home. *103.2km
*
*13th September 2018 – *Addlestone, Jacobs Well, Guildford, Wonersh, Horsley, Wisley, Chertsey, Home. *100.5km* 

*16th October 2018 – *Windsor Great Park, Home Park, Slough, Maidenhood, Marlow, Lane End, Home. *103.4km* 

*18th November 2018* – WGP, Fifield, Paley Street, Twyford, Sonning, Sonning Eye, Playhatch, Crowsley, Harpsden, Shiplake, Henley, Wargrave, Warren Row, Waltham, Windsor, Home. *106.6km*


----------



## Sbudge (19 Nov 2018)

17th November, 100.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1969944725) - Slow Saturday - Wendover, Ivinghoe, Kinsbourne, Chesham

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my first page summary post)_


----------



## GuyBoden (23 Nov 2018)

*5th Jan *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
8th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
26th Jan 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
*2nd Feb* 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Reedsmere, Gawsworth, Marton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
16th Feb 100km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
20th Feb 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
22nd Feb 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
26th Feb 104km:  Appleton, Hoo Green, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Middlewich, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall.
*7th Mar* 101km: Appleton, Arley, Tabley, Knutsford, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield and back.
9th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton
14th Mar 101km: Walton, Hatton, Whitley, Arley, Rostherne, Tatton, Pickmere, Anderton boat lift, Acton Bridge, Hatton, Walton
20th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
26th Mar 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
29th Mar 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
*5th April *108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate (Road closed, detour), Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th April, 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
18th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
20th April, 104km: Appleton, Antrobus, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
27th April, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
30th April, 103km: Lymm, Dunham, Astley, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, North Rode, Congleton, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
*10th May* 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
17th May 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
*2nd June* 162km: Cyclechat Cheshire Ride 2018.
4th June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
11th June, 130km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour around Hart hill to the Ice Cream Farm)
13th June 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
15th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
21st June 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
25th June 101km: Lymm, Rostherne, Mobberley, The Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton, Jodrell Bank, Goostry, Plumley, Tabley, High Legh, Appleton.
27th June 102km: Appleton, Antrobus, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Brereton Nature Reserve and back.
30th June 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
*3rd July,* 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle. (Plus a detour due to TV filming a car chase.)
5th July, 101Km: Cheshire Cycling TT Course J2/9, plus getting there and back.
9th July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
11th July 100km: Lymm, (detour Hoo Green, Pickmere,) Plumley,Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
14th July 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th July 102km: Lymm, Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Appleton.
18th July, 101km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Mickle Trafford, Chester Millennium Greenway, Chester Castle.
23rd July, 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
25th July 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich (Nantwich Show) back.
31st July 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
*2nd Aug *100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
5th Aug 122km: Arley, Goostrey, Swettenham, Brookhouse, Winterley, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Oulton Park, Whitegate, Acton bridge, Arley.
9th Aug 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
14th Aug 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back.
16th Aug, 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
18th Aug 100km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back. (Plus detour around Tatton Park.)
21st Aug 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
30th Aug 100km: Appleton, Pickmere, Peover, Twemlow Green, Eaton, North Rode and back. (Plus detour to Bosley.)
*10th Sept *101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
22nd Sept 100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
26th Sept 101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
28th Sept 101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.
*5th Oct *100km: Lymm, Rostherne, Tatton, Goostrey, Marton, Gawsworth and back.
7th Oct 108km:  Appleton, Acton Bridge, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Nantwich and back.
10th Oct, 108km: Appleton, Antrobus, Acton Bridge, Crowton, Delamere, Kesall, Huxley, Beeston Castle.
*23rd Nov* 101km: Lymm, Hoo Green, Plumley, Goostrey, Giant's Wood and back.


----------



## Ajax Bay (24 Nov 2018)

10 Jan: 101km + 837m: Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton, Ottery, Budleigh, Exmouth
15 Feb: 105km +1068m: Exmouth, East Budleigh, Culmstock, Churchinford, Daisy Mount, Exmouth
27 Mar: 104km + 1646m: St Ann's Head, Little and Broad Haven, Solva, St David's, Porthgain, Mathry, Llanychaer, Greenway (B4329/B4313 X), Crosswell, Newport
28 Mar: 103km + 1413m: Newport, over Preselis, Narbeth, Wiseman's Bridge, Tenby, Pembroke, Neyland Br, cycle track to Tiers Cross, St Ann's Head
18 Apr: 102km + 916m: Exmouth, Otterton, Clyst Hydon, Thorverton, Exe estuary cycle path down to Powderham and back round to Exmouth
21 Apr(3): 300km + 2500m: 'Heart of England' Audax from Cirencester: controls at Alchester, Atherstone, Daventry and Tackley
5 May(4): 402km + 4320m: Brevet Cymru Audax from Chepstow: controls at Hay-on-Wye, Builth Wells, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Crickhowell
26 May: 110km + 1065m: Bridgwater, Cheddar, south to Langport, South Petherton, Ilminster, Yarcombe, Honiton
31 May(10): 1013km + 10078m: West Highland audax: Edinburgh, Comrie, Claonaig, Cambeltown, Oban, Acharacle, Lochailort, Oban, Perth, Dunblane, Edinburgh
16 Jun(4): 423km +3477m: Wander Wye Audax (first 400) - SW London, Oxford, Worcester, Hay-on-Wye, Chepstow, Chippenham
28 Jun: 130km + 1967m: Exeter to Peter Tavy (across Dartmoor) and back via Okehampton and old A30
4 Jul: 122km + 1180m: Cullompton, Taunton, Othery, Pedwell, Ilminster, Churchinford, Culmstock, Cullompton
6 Jul: 131km + 2096m: Windermere, Wrynose and Hardknott, Seascale, Cold Fell, Ennerdale Bridge, Whinlatter, Keswick, Ambleside, Dunmail Raise, Windermere
23 Jul(4): 440km + 5291m: Exeter, Bude, Looe, Fowey, Penzance, Newquay, Davidstow, Launceston, Okehampton, Exeter
19 Aug(2): 233km + 1898m: Dorchester-on-Thames, Abingdon, Wantage, Royal Wootton Bassett, Bath, Glastonbury, Taunton, Uffculme
31 Aug: 110km + 1161m: Weymouth, Moreton, Wool, Wareham, Swanage, Corfe Castle, West Lulworth, West Clandon, Weymouth
9 Sep(3): 303km + 2599m: Audax - Barry's Jaeger Bomb: Bristol (east), Northleach, Amesbury, Barton St David, Glastonbury, Bristol (Oldland Common)
25 Sep: 102km + 739m: Weymouth, Broadmayne, Moreton, Wool, Wych Heath oilfields, Corfe Castle, East Holme, Wool, Moreton, Warmwell, Weymouth
30 Sep: 107km + 1431m: Crediton, Cheriton Fitzpaine (45 min) loop, Black Dog, Meshaw, South Molton, Atherington, Burrington, Copplestone, Crediton
7 Oct: 102km + 934m: Halfway House, Escot, Churchinford, Culmstock, Tiverton, Bickleigh, Cranbrook, Rockbeare Hill, Halfway House
9 Oct: 112km + 1398m: Weymouth, Portland Bill, Upwey, Sydling St N, Mappowder, Puddletown, Weymouth
16 Oct: 144km + 1089m: Exmouth, Ottery St M, Blackdowns, Taunton, Bridgwater, Mark, Strawberry Line > Yatton, NCN 26/410 to Avon Bridge, Bristol

24 Nov: 118km + 1169m: Cranbrook, Silverton, Tiverton, Bampton, Wiveliscombe, Norton Fitzwarren, Wellington, Culmstock, Cranberry Farm, Clyst Honiton
46


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Nov 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
25th - 180km / 3,223m (Sedbergh, Melmerby, Garrigill, Nenthead, Allenheads, Rookhope, Blanchland, Lanchester, Washington)
29th - 150.7km / 3,023m (Washington, Stanhope, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
*July*
7th - 162.9km / 3,054m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Keasden)
13th - 131.3km / 2,766m (Hawes, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, The Stang, Barnard Castle, Wolsingham, Washington)
17th - 162.5km / 2,626m (Waskerley, Stanhope, St.John's Chapel, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Kirkby Lonsdale)
31st - 165.2km / 3,013m (Hawes, Brough, Middleton, Chapel Fell, Rookhope, Stanhope, Edmundbyers, Lanchester)
*August*
2nd - 136.7km / 1,910m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Melsonby, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Newby Head)
21st - 101.6km / 2,276m (Roeburndale, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
25th - 161.8km / 3,228m (Langcliffe Scar, Arncilffe, Greenhow, NIdderdale, Trapping Hill, Coverdale, Littondale)
30th - 203.6km / 4,000m (Great Dun Fell, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
*September*
17th - 124.1km / 2,000m (Cowan Bridge, Tebay, Shap, Pooley Bridge, Kirkstone Pass, Kendal)
22nd - 111.7km / 2,500m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cow Ark, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Tatham Fell)
24th - 112.3km / 2,220m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kirkby Stephen, Orton, Shap Summit, Kendal)
27th - 136km / 2,600m (Kirkstone Pass, Great+Little Langdale, Hawkshead, Newby Bridge, Bowland Bridge, Holme, Wray)
*October*
6th - 113km / 2,030m (Kendal, Sedbergh, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
9th - 101km / 1,680m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Jubilee Tower, Arnside, Brigsteer, Kendal)
18th - 111.3km / 2,111m (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Coal Road, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
22nd - 101km / 1,679m (Ribblehead,, Garsdale Head, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
28th - 108km / 1,990m (Kendal, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Settle, Tosside, Bowland Knotts)
*November*
2nd - 111km / 1,910m (Ribblehead, Carperby, Kidstones Pass, Arncliffe, Stainforth, Austwick)
12th - 108.7km / 2,450m (Fountains Fell & Kirkby Fell: all the roads / all the hills - a bit complicated)
18th - 111.1km / 2,240m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Sedbergh, Deepdale, Kngsdale)
25th - 115km / 1,550m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby)


----------



## Fiona R (25 Nov 2018)

*Jan Sat 27th* 107km 913m Jack and Grace Cotton AudaxBristol/Filton-Berkely-Simbridge-Epney-Quedgley/Gloucester-Stonehouse-Tortworth-Bristol/Filton
*Jan Sun 28th* 100km 656m Home-Backwell-Wrington-Churchill-Loxton-Lympsham-Weston-S-M-Hewish-Congresbury-Yatton-Backwell-Long Ashton-Home
*Feb *Crashed 25 month metric century/100km streak broken
*Mar Sat 10th* 104km 1650m Wells, Mells and Old Rail Trail Audax Whitchurch-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Mells-Radstock-Whitchurch
*Apr Sun 22nd* 104km 845m Burrington Coombe, Somerset Levels Home-Backwell-Burrington Coombe-Priddy-Godney-Loxton-Yatton-Backwell-Home
*Apr Sun 29th* 103km 1165m Merry Monk Audax High Ham, Langport, Forde Abbey, Halstock, Sherborne, Somerton, High Ham
*May Sat 12th *107km 1135m South Glos Audax Alveston-Leighterton-Tebury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton-under-Edge- Alveston
*Jun Sun 24th* 126km 1400m Bristol Randonnée AudaxHome-Bristol-Radstock-Bradford on Avon-Lacock-Corsham-Castle Combe-Pucklechurch-Bristol-Home
*Jun Sat 30th* 174km 1700m Avon Cycleway Audax Home-Bristol-Mangotsfield-Littleton upon Severn-Avonmouth Bridge-Clevedon-Brockley Combe-Chew Magna-Pensford-Saltford-Mangotsfield-Bristol-Home
*Jul Sat 28th* 209km 2500m Raglan Castle Audax Bath-Hullavington-Westonbirt-Wotton under Edge-Tortworth-Severn Bridge-Chepstow-Itton-Raglan-Usk-Chepstow-Severn Bridge-Olveston-Pucklechurch-Kelston-Bath
*Aug Weds 29th *106km 1120m Rhubarb porridge and roadworks Home-Portbury via Providence-Clapton in Gordano-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Brockley Coombe-Winford-Home-Portbury via Belmont-Clapton in Gordano-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Yatton-Airport via Goblin Coombe-Barrow Gurney-Home
*Sept Sun 2nd* 103km 1033m BCG Wye we went to Tintern Home-Portway/Bristol-Hallen-Easter Compton-Pilning-Aust-OldSevern Bridge-Chepstow-St Arvans-Tintern-Brockweir-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Severn Beach-Avonmouth-Portway/Bristol-Home
*Oct Sun 28th *106km 952m BCG Thornbury and Clevedon extension Home-Bristol-Thornbury via Railway Path-Easter Compton-Bristol/Portway-Long Ashton-Portbury via Belmont-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home
*Nov Sun 25th* 101km 1012m BCG Udderly Gorgeous and slightly Chewed Home-Backwell-Yatton-Strawberry Line-Cheddar-Yoxter-Farrington Gurney-Bishop Sutton-Chew Magna-Brockley Coombe-Backwell-Home


----------



## Brandane (1 Dec 2018)

Silver star challenge complete for 2018 ....

*January* 6th - 101km - Largs to Girvan.
*February* 4th - 107km - Largs to Kilmaurs and back.
*March* 11th - 135km - Largs to Brodick, circuit of Arran, and back.
*April* 28th - 102km - Largs to Girvan.
*May* 12th - 117km - Largs, Dalry, Kilmarnock, Glasgow, Paisley, Kilmacolm, Largs.
*June* 12th - 101km - D-Day beaches.
*July* 14th - 101km - Girvan to Largs.
*August* 10th - 150km - Largs to Dumfries.
*September* 7th - 131km - Mull of Galloway to Ayr.
*October* 6th - 106km - Ayrshire loop.
*November *4th - 106km (recorded in 2 parts, thanks Garmin!) - Largs to Stirling.
*December* 1st - 101km - Largs to Brodick, half circuit of Arran, and home.


----------



## Donger (2 Dec 2018)

Mission accomplished. "Once More Unto Agincourt" audax done (Tewkesbury-Monmouth via Symonds Yat and back .... 114Km) That's 48 months now. Bring on next year. Good luck to everyone else who is still in, and better luck next year to those unfortunate enough to miss out this time around.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Dec 2018)

*1 January.* SE4, Westerham, Four Elms, Tonbridge, Ram's Hill, Yalding, Hadlow, Sevenoaks. *100.8 km
18 February.* Hell of the Ashdown : Biggin Hill, Toys Hill, Cowden, Forest Row, Two little fords whose names I don't know, Kidds Hill, Groombridge, Sevenoaks Weald, Hubbards Hill, Hogtrough Hill, Biggin Hill. *107km 
17 March* SE4, Hayes, SE4, Hayes, Warlingham, Titsey, Biggin Hill, Bromley, (train), SE4, Hayes, SE4. *102km
9 April* London S. Bank, Woolwich, Gravesend, Strood, Rochester, Upchurch, Sittingbourne, Faversham, Whitstable (FNRttC). *109km
12 May* SE4, Toys Hill, Penshurst, Lingfield, Toys Hill, Hogtrough Hill, Hayes * 103km
16 June* Gillingham, Lower Halstow, Penenden Heath, Aylesford, Gillingham, (Evans RideIt Medway) Gillingham, Birling Hill, Darenth, Chiselhurst, SE4 *115 km
10 July* Chanteloup, Cérences, Le Mesnil Garnier, Hambye, Montpinchon, Cerisy-la-Salle, Montmartin-sur-Mer, Les Hauts Vents, Chanteloup *102 km
18 August* London S. Bank, Woolwich, Gravesend, Strood, Rochester, Upchurch, Sittingbourne, Faversham, Whitstable (FNRttC) *108 km
9 September* SE4, Downe, Ide Hill, Chiddingstone Hoath, Hartfield, Dormansland, Limpsfield, Hayes. *101 km
14 October* SE4, Botley Hill, Ide Hill, Bough Beech, Edenbridge, Marsh Green, Hever, Bough Beech, Ide Hill, Botley Hill, SE4 *107 km
17 November *SE4, Biggin Hill, Toys Hill, Markbeech, Cowden, Forest Row, Tyes Cross, Kidds Hill, Groombridge, Hubbard's Hill, Sevenoaks. *113km
2 December* SE4, Crystal Palace, Biggin Hill, Toys Hill, Markbeech, Cowden, Forest Row, Kidds Hill, Groombridge, Ide Hill, Sevenoaks.* 105km*


----------



## Sbudge (3 Dec 2018)

2nd December, 100.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1996658124) - Wet & Windy Thames - NW6, Woolwich, Dartford, Greenwich, Waterloo, NW6

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my first page summary post)_


----------



## Lilliburlero (9 Dec 2018)

Jan 1st-102.6 km - Overseal-Repton-Draycott Clay-Fradley-Measham-Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1335677396https://www.relive.cc/view/1335677396

Feb 18th - 161.4 km - Overseal- Ashby de la Zouch - Heather - Market Bosworth - Twycross - Tamworth - Drakelow - Measham - Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1413772472 https://www.relive.cc/view/1413772472

March 25th - 167.3 km - Overseal - Ashby - Overseal - Market Bosworth - Earl Shilton - Stoke Golding - Market Bosworth - Heather - Ashby - Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1471154543 https://www.relive.cc/view/1471154543

April 5th - 188.5 km - Overseal, Copt Oak, Quorn, Melton Mowbray, Grantham, Boston, Spilsby, Skegness. https://www.strava.com/activities/1491550081 https://www.relive.cc/view/1491550081

May 13th - 172.3 km Overseal, Rossliston, Hatton, Ilam, Alkmonton, Ashbourne, Neewood. Rossliston, Overseal. https://www.strava.com/activities/1569591769 https://www.relive.cc/view/1569591769

June 10th - 177 km Overseal, Ashby de la Zouch, Quorn, Eastwell, Belvoir, Grantham, Scalford, Sileby, Copt Oak, Heather, Overseal. https://www.strava.com/activities/1629627921 https://www.strava.com/activities/1629634199 https://www.relive.cc/view/1629634199

July 8th - 161.7 km Overseal, Repton, Barton, Overseal, Fradley, Tamworth, Measham, Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1688795412https://www.relive.cc/view/1688795412

August 5th - 161.7 km Overseal, Hathern, Sileby, Tugby, Little Dolby, Ragdale, Wysall, Peggs Green, Packington, Overseal. https://www.strava.com/activities/1751503350 https://www.relive.cc/view/1751503350

September 8th 161.7 km Overseal, Hugglescote, Cossington, Keyworth, Zouch, Ashby de la Zouch, Congestone, Measham, Linton, Overseal. https://www.strava.com/activities/1827721344 https://www.relive.cc/view/

October 14th 162.9 km Overseal, Market Bosworth, Twycross, Market Bosworth, Warton, Sibson, Market Bosworth, Ashby de la Zouch, Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1904280642 https://www.relive.cc/view/1904280642

November 4th 163.5 km Overseal, Repton, Albert Village, Twycross, Market bosworth, Twycross, Market Bosworth, Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/1945444686 https://www.relive.cc/view/1945444686

December 9th 162.5 km Overseal, Albert Village, Twycross, Market Bosworth, Twycross, Market Bosworth, Twycross, Market Bosworth, Twycross, Measham, Overseal https://www.strava.com/activities/2008628126 https://www.relive.cc/view/2008628126


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Dec 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
25th - 180km / 3,223m (Sedbergh, Melmerby, Garrigill, Nenthead, Allenheads, Rookhope, Blanchland, Lanchester, Washington)
29th - 150.7km / 3,023m (Washington, Stanhope, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
*July*
7th - 162.9km / 3,054m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Keasden)
13th - 131.3km / 2,766m (Hawes, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, The Stang, Barnard Castle, Wolsingham, Washington)
17th - 162.5km / 2,626m (Waskerley, Stanhope, St.John's Chapel, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Kirkby Lonsdale)
31st - 165.2km / 3,013m (Hawes, Brough, Middleton, Chapel Fell, Rookhope, Stanhope, Edmundbyers, Lanchester)
*August*
2nd - 136.7km / 1,910m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Melsonby, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Newby Head)
21st - 101.6km / 2,276m (Roeburndale, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
25th - 161.8km / 3,228m (Langcliffe Scar, Arncilffe, Greenhow, NIdderdale, Trapping Hill, Coverdale, Littondale)
30th - 203.6km / 4,000m (Great Dun Fell, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
*September*
17th - 124.1km / 2,000m (Cowan Bridge, Tebay, Shap, Pooley Bridge, Kirkstone Pass, Kendal)
22nd - 111.7km / 2,500m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cow Ark, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Tatham Fell)
24th - 112.3km / 2,220m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kirkby Stephen, Orton, Shap Summit, Kendal)
27th - 136km / 2,600m (Kirkstone Pass, Great+Little Langdale, Hawkshead, Newby Bridge, Bowland Bridge, Holme, Wray)
*October*
6th - 113km / 2,030m (Kendal, Sedbergh, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
9th - 101km / 1,680m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Jubilee Tower, Arnside, Brigsteer, Kendal)
18th - 111.3km / 2,111m (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Coal Road, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
22nd - 101km / 1,679m (Ribblehead,, Garsdale Head, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
28th - 108km / 1,990m (Kendal, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Settle, Tosside, Bowland Knotts)
*November*
2nd - 111km / 1,910m (Ribblehead, Carperby, Kidstones Pass, Arncliffe, Stainforth, Austwick)
12th - 108.7km / 2,450m (Fountains Fell & Kirkby Fell: all the roads / all the hills - a bit complicated)
18th - 111.1km / 2,240m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Sedbergh, Deepdale, Kngsdale)
25th - 115km / 1,550m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby)
*December*
9th - 104km / 1,940m (Kingsdale, Barbondale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Coal Road, Appersett, Ribblehead)


----------



## Ice2911 (9 Dec 2018)

7thJan Norwich Salhouse loop plus club ride from Norwich to Walcott plus the Salhouse loop again 65 miles

11thFeb
Loop, 53-11 club ride toMattishall, loop and finish withEastern Avenue. Very Windy. 62 and a bit miles 100km

25th March, just in time, Norwich Salhouse loop, then a club ride to Guist and back 67 miles or 108km Saved ride in two parts at coffee stop. Good to be out with the sun shining and drier roads 

6th April with HOGOTS loop from Hethersett and home. A windy 62 miles.

May 6th
Tour de broads, 102 miles. Not the last to post this month  1 hr 15 minutes faster than last year. 
Beautiful sunny day but a little blowy especially last 12 miles.

3rd June
Home to Holt and back, 62 miles

1st July 105 miles on the Norwich Swarm, beautiful day, especially enjoyed riding along the coast

5th August my longest ever solo ride in one day. A very hot 36 degrees 152miles. Scorchio!!!!

17th September 68.5 miles as part of self sufficient touring holiday through Holland. Along coast going North and includes 20 mile straight across IJsselmeer which was spectacular.

19th Oct short spin that got extended and then extended again as such a lovely day and so thought might as well get the metric century ride in early. Loops around Norwich area 

November 4th 66 miles couple of local loops linked with a club ride to Bungay from Norwich. Another stunning autumn day. An early post this month from me, can’t be feeling well 

December 9th 62.5miles Local loop, 53-11 club ride from Norwich to the coast at Happisburgh and back plus local loop. 
Have the feeling I’m going to try the imperial century challenge next year I still just love riding my bike !!!!


----------



## steverob (9 Dec 2018)

*9th December: 102.8km *- Completed the challenge as I started it, riding alongside @Sbudge. Wet roads, headwinds, a failure to restart my GPS device and a slow puncture; yet still thoroughly enjoyable somehow! - https://www.strava.com/activities/2009343119

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my edited first page post)_


----------



## Sbudge (9 Dec 2018)

9th December, 102.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2008681509) - Windy ride with @steverob - Wendover, Shabbington, Worminghall, Blackthorn loop

_(all previous challenge rides are listed on my first page summary post)_


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2018)

*30th Jan:*
--[71 km singlespeed (_I punctured just as I was riding past my front door on the second loop, so I swapped bikes!_)] 2 x 50.5 km T-shaped loops on the A646 & A6033 = 101 km. (2 x Tod-Walk Mill-Tod; Tod-Hebden Bridge turning circle-Tod; Tod-Littleborough-Tod.)

*2nd Feb:*
-- 100 km: Tod, Worsthorne, Trawden, Oxenhope, Cullingworth, Wilsden, Old Allen Road, Manywells Height, Oxenhope, Hebden Bridge, Lumbutts, Summit, Walsden, Tod.

*24th Mar:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Tod, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway to Padiham, A671, Spring Wood (Whalley), Cow Ark, Chipping, Dunsop Bridge, Trough of Bowland, Galgate, Conder Green, Galgate, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley, A671, Greenway, A646 back to Tod.

*8th Apr:*
-- 136 km: Tod to Mytholmroyd (A646); SITD hilly audax; Mytholmroyd to Tod (A646).

*12th May:*
-- 146 km [Singlespeed]: Started nickyboy's Llandudno ride from Manchester, diverted onto hilly variation at Flint without GPS support, got a bit lost, punctured, and finally gave up at Rhyl! 

*2nd June: *
-- 205 km [Singlespeed]: Manchester-Dunham-imperial century in Cheshire-Dunham-Manchester.
*
9th June:*
-- 175 km [Singlespeed]: Humber Bridge forum ride from York.

*22nd June:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Tod, Whalley, Cow Ark, Slaidburn, Cross o'Greet, Wray, Keasden, Bowland Knotts, Waddington, Whalley, Tod.

*7th July:*
-- 127 km: Dales forum ride. Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head PLUS Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, Tod.

*13th July:*
-- 161 km (imperial century): Rose Grove (Burnley), Whalley, Longridge, Oakenclough, Conder Green (cafe), Quernmore, Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Longridge Fell, Whalley, Rose Grove.

*27th July:*
-- 172 km (a 'long' imperial century): Langho, Longridge Fell, Cow Ark, Slaidburn, Cross o' Greet, Wray, Borwick, Arnside, Carnforth, Caton, Quernmore, Bay Horse, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Old Lango, Whalley, Old Roman Rd, Padiham Greenway, Rose Grove. (Trains to start and from finish.)

*11th August:*
-- 163 km (an imperial century with a very hilly first half (all roads) and an undulating second half (including lots of cycle paths)): Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Oxenhope, Oakworth, Silsden, Addingham, Ilkley (Cow&Calf climb), Otley Chevin to try out Cheerful Chilli vegan/veggie restaurant/tearooms (nice!), Bramhope, Garforth, Ossett, Dewsbury, Cleckheaton, Bradford (train home).
*
31st August:*
-- 105 km: [Train to start of ride] Whalley, Mitton, Birdy Brow, Longridge Fell, Ribchester, Langho, York, Wilpshire, Mellor, Samlesbury Bottoms, Hoghton, White Coppice, Rivington, Belmont, Entwistle, Edgworth, Turton Bottoms, Tottington, [Lots of cycleway after this], Greenmount (cafe stop), Ramsbottom, Irwell Vale, Haslingden, Rising Bridge, Accrington [Train home].
*
22nd September:*
-- 100 km: Tod, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Old Roman Rd, Read, Whalley, Mitton, Hurst Green, Longridge Fell, Jeffrey Hill, Chipping, Wild Boar Farm, Higher Whitewell, Whitewell, Cow Ark, Bashall Eaves, Mitton and then back along the outward route to Tod.

*27th September:*
-- 100 km: Tod, A646 to Walk Mill, Mereclough, Worsthorne, Haggate, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Lothersdale, Cononley, Kildwick, Silsden, Brunthwaite Crag, Nudge Hill, Addingham, Beamsley, Langbar, Middleton, Weston, Otley, East Chevin climb, Chevin, Guiseley, Baildon, Leeds-Liverpool canal towpath, Baildon, Shipley, Bradford Interchange [train home].

*11th October:*
-- 103 km: [Train] Rose Grove, Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Rd, Whalley, Whalley Nab, Langho, Ribchester Bridge, Longridge Fell, Birdy Brow, Mitton, Whalley, Wiswell, Pendleton, Standen, cycle path on far side of A59, Worston, Downham, Stocks House, Barnoldswick (cafe), Earby, Bleara Side, Colne Edge, Blacko, Roughlee, Newchurch-in-Pendle, Sabden Fold, Padiham Heights, Padiham, Greenway, Rose Grove.[Train]

*20th October:*
-- 105 km: [I didn't ride the 'Season of Mists audax last weekend so I pinched the route and modified it for a Tod start/finish] Tod, Cross Stone Rd, Long Causeway, Burnley, Fence, Sabden, Nick o' Pendle, Clitheroe, Waddington, Waddington Fell, Newton, Laythams, Slaidburn (cafe), Grindleton, Chatburn, Downham, Roughlee, Barrowford, Nelson, Thursden, Widdop, Slack, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod.

*15th November:*
-- 101 km: [Train] Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Old Roman Rd, Read, Spring Wood, Whalley, Pendleton, Clitheroe, West Bradford, Waddington, Kitchens, Cow Ark, Whitewell, Wild Boar Park, Chipping, Brockmill picnic site for lunch stop, Claughton, Whitechapel, Holwood, Jeffrey Hill, Little Town, Salesbury Hall, Langho, Top of Ramsgreave, Blackburn, [Train]
*
9th December:* 
-- 101 km: Tod, Lumbutts, Walsden, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Portsmouth, Worsthorne, Thursden, Widdop, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Gt Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod, HB, Pecket Well, Height Rd, Midgley, Jerusalem Ln, Booth, Midgley, 'royd, Scout Rd, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod.


----------



## Goonerobes (11 Dec 2018)

January 6th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, West Tytherley, Mottisfont, Stockbridge, Somborne, Landford, Hamptworth.
February 17th - 102km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Cranborne, Alderholt, Woodfalls.
March 24th - 104km - New Forest - Bartley, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Burley, Bransgore, Breamore.
April 7th - 102km - Wilts & Dorset - Nunton, Alvediston, Donhead Hollow, 6d Handley, Verwood, Stockton, Woodgreen.
April 14th - 101km - Dorset - Woodfalls, Fordingbridge, Verwood, Ferndown, Cranborne, Whitsbury, Downton.
April 21st - 100km - To the coast - Bartley, Beaulieu, Lepe, Blackfield, Lyndhurst, Stoney Cross, Woodfalls.
May 12th - 101km - Forest & Dorset - Woodfalls, Ibsley, Alderholt, Three Legged Cross, Horton, Donhead, Bishopstone, Nunton.
May 19th - 102km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Mottisfont, Longstock, Kings Somborne, Braishfield, Hamptworth.
June 2nd - 102 km - Mostly Wilts - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Tollard Royal, Ebbesbourne, Broad Chalke, Coombe Bissett, Nunton.
June 9th - 105km - All Wilts - Alderbury, Pitton, Porton Down, Larkhill, Codford, Wylye, Wilton, Nunton.
June 23rd - 101km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Dinton, Hindon, Sutton Veny, Great Wishford, Coombe Bissett.
July 7th - 103km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Chilmark, Fonthill Gifford, Semley, Donhead, Alveston, Coombe Bissett.
July 14th - 102km - Mostly Dorset - Breamore, Ringwood, Parley, Wimborne, Witchampton, Alderholt Fordingbridge.
August 4th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - F/bridge, Tidpit, 6d Handley, Melbury Abbas, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett, Nunton.
August 18th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Hale, Alderholt, Verwood, Horton, Rushmore, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett, Odstock.
September 1st - 105km - New Forest - Furzley, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Burley, Alderholt, Hale.
September 15th - 103km - Wilts & Dorset - Woodfalls, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Ebbesbourne, Wimborne St Giles, Verwood, Stockton.
September 29th - 102km - Hants, Wilts, Dorset - Nunton, Fifield, Donhead, Tarrant Gunville, 3 Legged Cross, Fordingbridge, Breamore.
October 20th - 101km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Wylye, Boyton, Longbridge Deverill & back.
November 3rd - 103km - Hants & Dorset - Breamore, Verwood, Witchampton, Wimborne, Ringwood, Downton.
December 11th - 100km - New Forest - Woodfalls, Ringwood, Burley, Beaulieu, Bartley, Bramble.


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Dec 2018)

10 Jan: 101km + 837m: Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton, Ottery, Budleigh, Exmouth
15 Feb: 105km +1068m: Exmouth, East Budleigh, Culmstock, Churchinford, Daisy Mount, Exmouth
27 Mar: 104km + 1646m: St Ann's Head, Little and Broad Haven, Solva, St David's, Porthgain, Mathry, Llanychaer, Greenway (B4329/B4313 X), Crosswell, Newport
28 Mar: 103km + 1413m: Newport, over Preselis, Narbeth, Wiseman's Bridge, Tenby, Pembroke, Neyland Br, cycle track to Tiers Cross, St Ann's Head
18 Apr: 102km + 916m: Exmouth, Otterton, Clyst Hydon, Thorverton, Exe estuary cycle path down to Powderham and back round to Exmouth
21 Apr(3): 300km + 2500m: 'Heart of England' Audax from Cirencester: controls at Alchester, Atherstone, Daventry and Tackley
5 May(4): 402km + 4320m: Brevet Cymru Audax from Chepstow: controls at Hay-on-Wye, Builth Wells, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Crickhowell
26 May: 110km + 1065m: Bridgwater, Cheddar, south to Langport, South Petherton, Ilminster, Yarcombe, Honiton
31 May(10): 1013km + 10078m: West Highland audax: Edinburgh, Comrie, Claonaig, Cambeltown, Oban, Acharacle, Lochailort, Oban, Perth, Dunblane, Edinburgh
16 Jun(4): 423km +3477m: Wander Wye Audax (first 400) - SW London, Oxford, Worcester, Hay-on-Wye, Chepstow, Chippenham
28 Jun: 130km + 1967m: Exeter to Peter Tavy (across Dartmoor) and back via Okehampton and old A30
4 Jul: 122km + 1180m: Cullompton, Taunton, Othery, Pedwell, Ilminster, Churchinford, Culmstock, Cullompton
6 Jul: 131km + 2096m: Windermere, Wrynose and Hardknott, Seascale, Cold Fell, Ennerdale Bridge, Whinlatter, Keswick, Ambleside, Dunmail Raise, Windermere
23 Jul(4): 440km + 5291m: Exeter, Bude, Looe, Fowey, Penzance, Newquay, Davidstow, Launceston, Okehampton, Exeter
19 Aug(2): 233km + 1898m: Dorchester-on-Thames, Abingdon, Wantage, Royal Wootton Bassett, Bath, Glastonbury, Taunton, Uffculme
31 Aug: 110km + 1161m: Weymouth, Moreton, Wool, Wareham, Swanage, Corfe Castle, West Lulworth, West Clandon, Weymouth
9 Sep(3): 303km + 2599m: Audax - Barry's Jaeger Bomb: Bristol (east), Northleach, Amesbury, Barton St David, Glastonbury, Bristol (Oldland Common)
25 Sep: 102km + 739m: Weymouth, Broadmayne, Moreton, Wool, Wych Heath oilfields, Corfe Castle, East Holme, Wool, Moreton, Warmwell, Weymouth
30 Sep: 107km + 1431m: Crediton, Cheriton Fitzpaine (45 min) loop, Black Dog, Meshaw, South Molton, Atherington, Burrington, Copplestone, Crediton
7 Oct: 102km + 934m: Halfway House, Escot, Churchinford, Culmstock, Tiverton, Bickleigh, Cranbrook, Rockbeare Hill, Halfway House
9 Oct: 112km + 1398m: Weymouth, Portland Bill, Upwey, Sydling St N, Mappowder, Puddletown, Weymouth
16 Oct: 144km + 1089m: Exmouth, Ottery St M, Blackdowns, Taunton, Bridgwater, Mark, Strawberry Line > Yatton, NCN 26/410 to Avon Bridge, Bristol
24 Nov: 118km + 1169m: Cranbrook, Silverton, Tiverton, Bampton, Wiveliscombe, Norton Fitzwarren, Wellington, Culmstock, Cranberry Farm, Clyst Honiton

12 Dec: 103km + 754m: Weymouth, Upwey and over, Crossways, Wareham, Wych Farm Oil Wells, Corfe, Holme, Wool, Moreton, Warmwell, Preston, Weymouth
47


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Dec 2018)

*5th January 2018-*Chertsey-Walton-Bushey Park-Richmond Park-Home. *101.4km.*

* 22nd February 2018 – *Chobham-Wentworth-Windsor Great Park-Ascot-Windlesham-WGP-Home. *100.5km.*

*9th March 2018- *Chobham-Windlesham-Bagshot-Camberley-Blackwater-Farnborough-Bisley-Knaphill-Sunninghill-WGP-Home. *104.7km.*

*18th April 2018 – *WGP- Winkfield-Shurlock Row-Sindlesham-Aborfield-Hurst-Cranbourne-Englefield Green-Home. *104.8km*

*3rd May 2018 – *WGP- Dorney-Cookham-Little Marlow-Marlow-Medmenham-Mill End-Henley on Thames-Wargrave-Twyford-White Waltham-Windsor-Home. *104.8km*

*17th June 2018 – *Windsor-Eton-Burnham-Iver Heath-Iver-Yeading-Southall-Ealing-Kew-Richmond-Kingston-Hampton-Chertsey-Home. *114.5km*

*15th July 2018 – *Wraysbury, Longford, Iver, Uxbridge, Wembley, Ealing, Chiswick, Richmond, Kingston, Home.* 100.3km*

*25th August 2018 - *Chersey, Chobham, Knaphill, Farnborough, Fleet, Crondall, Farnham, WGP, Home. *103.2km*

*13th September 2018 – *Addlestone, Jacobs Well, Guildford, Wonersh, Horsley, Wisley, Chertsey, Home. *100.5km* 

*16th October 2018 – *Windsor Great Park, Home Park, Slough, Maidenhood, Marlow, Lane End, Home. *103.4km* 

*18th November 2018* – WGP, Fifield, Paley Street, Twyford, Sonning, Sonning Eye, Playhatch, Crowsley, Harpsden, Shiplake, Henley, Wargrave, Warren Row, Waltham, Windsor, Home. *106.6km*

*12th December 2018 – *Cobham, Effingham, Ranmore Common, Abinger Hammer, Gomshall, Peaslake, Sutton Abinger, Wotton, Betchworth, Headley, Leatherhead, Stoke D’Abernon, Cobham, Home. *103.6km*


----------



## Sea of vapours (13 Dec 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
25th - 180km / 3,223m (Sedbergh, Melmerby, Garrigill, Nenthead, Allenheads, Rookhope, Blanchland, Lanchester, Washington)
29th - 150.7km / 3,023m (Washington, Stanhope, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
*July*
7th - 162.9km / 3,054m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Keasden)
13th - 131.3km / 2,766m (Hawes, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, The Stang, Barnard Castle, Wolsingham, Washington)
17th - 162.5km / 2,626m (Waskerley, Stanhope, St.John's Chapel, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Kirkby Lonsdale)
31st - 165.2km / 3,013m (Hawes, Brough, Middleton, Chapel Fell, Rookhope, Stanhope, Edmundbyers, Lanchester)
*August*
2nd - 136.7km / 1,910m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Melsonby, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Newby Head)
21st - 101.6km / 2,276m (Roeburndale, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
25th - 161.8km / 3,228m (Langcliffe Scar, Arncilffe, Greenhow, NIdderdale, Trapping Hill, Coverdale, Littondale)
30th - 203.6km / 4,000m (Great Dun Fell, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
*September*
17th - 124.1km / 2,000m (Cowan Bridge, Tebay, Shap, Pooley Bridge, Kirkstone Pass, Kendal)
22nd - 111.7km / 2,500m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cow Ark, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Tatham Fell)
24th - 112.3km / 2,220m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kirkby Stephen, Orton, Shap Summit, Kendal)
27th - 136km / 2,600m (Kirkstone Pass, Great+Little Langdale, Hawkshead, Newby Bridge, Bowland Bridge, Holme, Wray)
*October*
6th - 113km / 2,030m (Kendal, Sedbergh, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
9th - 101km / 1,680m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Jubilee Tower, Arnside, Brigsteer, Kendal)
18th - 111.3km / 2,111m (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Coal Road, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
22nd - 101km / 1,679m (Ribblehead,, Garsdale Head, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
28th - 108km / 1,990m (Kendal, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Settle, Tosside, Bowland Knotts)
*November*
2nd - 111km / 1,910m (Ribblehead, Carperby, Kidstones Pass, Arncliffe, Stainforth, Austwick)
12th - 108.7km / 2,450m (Fountains Fell & Kirkby Fell: all the roads / all the hills - a bit complicated)
18th - 111.1km / 2,240m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Sedbergh, Deepdale, Kngsdale)
25th - 115km / 1,550m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby)
*December*
9th - 104km / 1,940m (Kingsdale, Barbondale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Coal Road, Appersett, Ribblehead)
13th - 101.4km / 1,555m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Sedbergh Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray)


----------



## Bazzer (13 Dec 2018)

January
28th Croft, Risley, Woolston, Warburton, Irlam, Eccles, Manchester, then East Lancs Road through Salford, Astley, Haydock, to Windle, then Rainford by pass to BIckerstaffe, before coming back on the opposite carriageway to the East Lancs, then back to Lowton Croft and home. 101.8 kms, 473 m, 22.5 kph.

February
2nd Croft, Woolston, Warrington, Daresbury, Frodsham, Cuddington, Whitley, Antrobus, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, Glazebury, East Lancs to Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft, home.102.1 kms, 662 m, 23.17 kph.

16th Culcheth, Leigh, Atherton, Bolton, Bury, Rochdale, Littleborough, Todmorden, Bacup, Whitworth, Spotland, Norden, Heywood, Bury, Bolton, Howe Bridge, Leigh, Culcheth home. 119 kms. 1,139 m, 21.56 kph.

March
16th Croft, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Tatton Park, Lymm, Cadishead, Worsley, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Fernhead, Risley, then three loops of Croft before heading home. 102 kms, 526 m, 21.1 kph

April
8th Croft, Lane Head, East Lancs to Salford, Irlam, Lymm, Tatton Park, Rostherne, Bucklow Hill, Lymm, Warburton, Rixton, Culcheth, Glazebury, East Lancs to Lane Head, Croft, home. 101.6 kms, 470m, 23.3 kph

May
5th Croft, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Grappenhall, Mere, Tatton Park, Ashley, Hale, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Culcheth, Glazebury, Lowton, Winwick, Croft, home.102.3 kms, 474m, 23.3 kph

20th Woolston, Latchford, Stretton, Walton, Preston Brook, Frodsham, Cuddington, Whitley, Mere, Knutsford, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 103.6 kms, 662m, 24.3 kph

June
1st-2nd Croft, Culcheth, Flixton, Irlam, Salford, Manchester, then FNRttC: Salford, Bury, Edgeworth, Blackburn, Ribchester, Garstang, Fleetwood, Blackpool, Train to Warrington, then Warrington, Orford, Fernhead, Croft, home 161 kms. Time meaningless compared to other rides and Garmin screwed up climbing.

July
22nd Croft, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Daresbury, Frodsham, Delamere, Whitley, High Leigh, Knutsford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 106.67 kms. 655 m, 22.2kph
Edited to add, month, date and ride data.

August
4th Croft, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Irlam, Manchester, Salford, East Lancs to St Helens, Newton, Winwick, Croft, home 105 kms, 442m, 23.3kph

September
13th Croft, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Daresbury, Frodsham, Delamere, Whitley, High Leigh, Knutsford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Lowton Croft, home 105.3 kms. 683 m. 21.88 kph

October
21st Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Stretton, Lower Whitley, Weaverham, Sandiway, Davenham, Pickmere, Tabley, Knutsford, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft home 105 kms, 705 m, 23.3 kph

November
17th Culcheth, Glazebury, Lowton, Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Stretton, Acton Bridge, Sandiway, Leftwich, Lostock Gralam, Tabley, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. Recorded 101.6 kms, 620 m, 23.81 kph. Plus 6.9 kms, (checked on Google maps), when Garmin not recording. - I blame darkness rather than stupidity.

December
13th Risley, Culcheth, Cadishead, Worsley, East Lancs to Winwick turn off, Winwick, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Paddington, Grappenhall, Lymm, Tatton Park, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 107kms, 572m, 22.2kph


----------



## Sea of vapours (19 Dec 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
25th - 180km / 3,223m (Sedbergh, Melmerby, Garrigill, Nenthead, Allenheads, Rookhope, Blanchland, Lanchester, Washington)
29th - 150.7km / 3,023m (Washington, Stanhope, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
*July*
7th - 162.9km / 3,054m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Keasden)
13th - 131.3km / 2,766m (Hawes, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, The Stang, Barnard Castle, Wolsingham, Washington)
17th - 162.5km / 2,626m (Waskerley, Stanhope, St.John's Chapel, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Kirkby Lonsdale)
31st - 165.2km / 3,013m (Hawes, Brough, Middleton, Chapel Fell, Rookhope, Stanhope, Edmundbyers, Lanchester)
*August*
2nd - 136.7km / 1,910m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Melsonby, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Newby Head)
21st - 101.6km / 2,276m (Roeburndale, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
25th - 161.8km / 3,228m (Langcliffe Scar, Arncilffe, Greenhow, NIdderdale, Trapping Hill, Coverdale, Littondale)
30th - 203.6km / 4,000m (Great Dun Fell, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
*September*
17th - 124.1km / 2,000m (Cowan Bridge, Tebay, Shap, Pooley Bridge, Kirkstone Pass, Kendal)
22nd - 111.7km / 2,500m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cow Ark, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Tatham Fell)
24th - 112.3km / 2,220m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kirkby Stephen, Orton, Shap Summit, Kendal)
27th - 136km / 2,600m (Kirkstone Pass, Great+Little Langdale, Hawkshead, Newby Bridge, Bowland Bridge, Holme, Wray)
*October*
6th - 113km / 2,030m (Kendal, Sedbergh, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
9th - 101km / 1,680m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Jubilee Tower, Arnside, Brigsteer, Kendal)
18th - 111.3km / 2,111m (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Coal Road, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
22nd - 101km / 1,679m (Ribblehead,, Garsdale Head, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
28th - 108km / 1,990m (Kendal, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Settle, Tosside, Bowland Knotts)
*November*
2nd - 111km / 1,910m (Ribblehead, Carperby, Kidstones Pass, Arncliffe, Stainforth, Austwick)
12th - 108.7km / 2,450m (Fountains Fell & Kirkby Fell: all the roads / all the hills - a bit complicated)
18th - 111.1km / 2,240m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Sedbergh, Deepdale, Kngsdale)
25th - 115km / 1,550m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby)
*December*
9th - 104km / 1,940m (Kingsdale, Barbondale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Coal Road, Appersett, Ribblehead)
13th - 101.4km / 1,555m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Sedbergh Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray)
19th - 102.2km / 1,900m (Newby Head, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Airton, Settle, Eldroth)


----------



## Ajax Bay (22 Dec 2018)

10 Jan: 101km + 837m: Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton, Ottery, Budleigh, Exmouth
15 Feb: 105km +1068m: Exmouth, East Budleigh, Culmstock, Churchinford, Daisy Mount, Exmouth
27 Mar: 104km + 1646m: St Ann's Head, Little and Broad Haven, Solva, St David's, Porthgain, Mathry, Llanychaer, Greenway (B4329/B4313 X), Crosswell, Newport
28 Mar: 103km + 1413m: Newport, over Preselis, Narbeth, Wiseman's Bridge, Tenby, Pembroke, Neyland Br, cycle track to Tiers Cross, St Ann's Head
18 Apr: 102km + 916m: Exmouth, Otterton, Clyst Hydon, Thorverton, Exe estuary cycle path down to Powderham and back round to Exmouth
21 Apr(3): 300km + 2500m: 'Heart of England' Audax from Cirencester: controls at Alchester, Atherstone, Daventry and Tackley
5 May(4): 402km + 4320m: Brevet Cymru Audax from Chepstow: controls at Hay-on-Wye, Builth Wells, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Crickhowell
26 May: 110km + 1065m: Bridgwater, Cheddar, south to Langport, South Petherton, Ilminster, Yarcombe, Honiton
31 May(10): 1013km + 10078m: West Highland audax: Edinburgh, Comrie, Claonaig, Cambeltown, Oban, Acharacle, Lochailort, Oban, Perth, Dunblane, Edinburgh
16 Jun(4): 423km +3477m: Wander Wye Audax (first 400) - SW London, Oxford, Worcester, Hay-on-Wye, Chepstow, Chippenham
28 Jun: 130km + 1967m: Exeter to Peter Tavy (across Dartmoor) and back via Okehampton and old A30
4 Jul: 122km + 1180m: Cullompton, Taunton, Othery, Pedwell, Ilminster, Churchinford, Culmstock, Cullompton
6 Jul: 131km + 2096m: Windermere, Wrynose and Hardknott, Seascale, Cold Fell, Ennerdale Bridge, Whinlatter, Keswick, Ambleside, Dunmail Raise, Windermere
23 Jul(4): 440km + 5291m: Exeter, Bude, Looe, Fowey, Penzance, Newquay, Davidstow, Launceston, Okehampton, Exeter
19 Aug(2): 233km + 1898m: Dorchester-on-Thames, Abingdon, Wantage, Royal Wootton Bassett, Bath, Glastonbury, Taunton, Uffculme
31 Aug: 110km + 1161m: Weymouth, Moreton, Wool, Wareham, Swanage, Corfe Castle, West Lulworth, West Clandon, Weymouth
9 Sep(3): 303km + 2599m: Audax - Barry's Jaeger Bomb: Bristol (east), Northleach, Amesbury, Barton St David, Glastonbury, Bristol (Oldland Common)
25 Sep: 102km + 739m: Weymouth, Broadmayne, Moreton, Wool, Wych Heath oilfields, Corfe Castle, East Holme, Wool, Moreton, Warmwell, Weymouth
30 Sep: 107km + 1431m: Crediton, Cheriton Fitzpaine (45 min) loop, Black Dog, Meshaw, South Molton, Atherington, Burrington, Copplestone, Crediton
7 Oct: 102km + 934m: Halfway House, Escot, Churchinford, Culmstock, Tiverton, Bickleigh, Cranbrook, Rockbeare Hill, Halfway House
9 Oct: 112km + 1398m: Weymouth, Portland Bill, Upwey, Sydling St N, Mappowder, Puddletown, Weymouth
16 Oct: 144km + 1089m: Exmouth, Ottery St M, Blackdowns, Taunton, Bridgwater, Mark, Strawberry Line > Yatton, NCN 26/410 to Avon Bridge, Bristol
24 Nov: 118km + 1169m: Cranbrook, Silverton, Tiverton, Bampton, Wiveliscombe, Norton Fitzwarren, Wellington, Culmstock, Cranberry Farm, Clyst Honiton
12 Dec: 103km + 754m: Weymouth, Upwey and over, Crossways, Wareham, Wych Farm Oil Wells, Corfe, Holme, Wool, Moreton, Warmwell, Preston, Weymouth
22 Dec: 106km + 1056m: Solstice Ride (in company) - Exmouth, Cranbrook, Woodbury, Starcross, Mamhead climb, Buller's Hill, Kennford, Exmouth
48


----------



## Sea of vapours (24 Dec 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
25th - 180km / 3,223m (Sedbergh, Melmerby, Garrigill, Nenthead, Allenheads, Rookhope, Blanchland, Lanchester, Washington)
29th - 150.7km / 3,023m (Washington, Stanhope, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
*July*
7th - 162.9km / 3,054m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Keasden)
13th - 131.3km / 2,766m (Hawes, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, The Stang, Barnard Castle, Wolsingham, Washington)
17th - 162.5km / 2,626m (Waskerley, Stanhope, St.John's Chapel, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Kirkby Lonsdale)
31st - 165.2km / 3,013m (Hawes, Brough, Middleton, Chapel Fell, Rookhope, Stanhope, Edmundbyers, Lanchester)
*August*
2nd - 136.7km / 1,910m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Melsonby, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Newby Head)
21st - 101.6km / 2,276m (Roeburndale, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
25th - 161.8km / 3,228m (Langcliffe Scar, Arncilffe, Greenhow, NIdderdale, Trapping Hill, Coverdale, Littondale)
30th - 203.6km / 4,000m (Great Dun Fell, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
*September*
17th - 124.1km / 2,000m (Cowan Bridge, Tebay, Shap, Pooley Bridge, Kirkstone Pass, Kendal)
22nd - 111.7km / 2,500m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cow Ark, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Tatham Fell)
24th - 112.3km / 2,220m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kirkby Stephen, Orton, Shap Summit, Kendal)
27th - 136km / 2,600m (Kirkstone Pass, Great+Little Langdale, Hawkshead, Newby Bridge, Bowland Bridge, Holme, Wray)
*October*
6th - 113km / 2,030m (Kendal, Sedbergh, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
9th - 101km / 1,680m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Jubilee Tower, Arnside, Brigsteer, Kendal)
18th - 111.3km / 2,111m (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Coal Road, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
22nd - 101km / 1,679m (Ribblehead,, Garsdale Head, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
28th - 108km / 1,990m (Kendal, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Settle, Tosside, Bowland Knotts)
*November*
2nd - 111km / 1,910m (Ribblehead, Carperby, Kidstones Pass, Arncliffe, Stainforth, Austwick)
12th - 108.7km / 2,450m (Fountains Fell & Kirkby Fell: all the roads / all the hills - a bit complicated)
18th - 111.1km / 2,240m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Sedbergh, Deepdale, Kngsdale)
25th - 115km / 1,550m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby)
*December*
9th - 104km / 1,940m (Kingsdale, Barbondale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Coal Road, Appersett, Ribblehead)
13th - 101.4km / 1,555m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Sedbergh Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray)
19th - 102.2km / 1,900m (Newby Head, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Airton, Settle, Eldroth)
24th - 102km / 1,370m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray)


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Dec 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
25th - 180km / 3,223m (Sedbergh, Melmerby, Garrigill, Nenthead, Allenheads, Rookhope, Blanchland, Lanchester, Washington)
29th - 150.7km / 3,023m (Washington, Stanhope, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
*July*
7th - 162.9km / 3,054m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Keasden)
13th - 131.3km / 2,766m (Hawes, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, The Stang, Barnard Castle, Wolsingham, Washington)
17th - 162.5km / 2,626m (Waskerley, Stanhope, St.John's Chapel, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Kirkby Lonsdale)
31st - 165.2km / 3,013m (Hawes, Brough, Middleton, Chapel Fell, Rookhope, Stanhope, Edmundbyers, Lanchester)
*August*
2nd - 136.7km / 1,910m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Melsonby, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Newby Head)
21st - 101.6km / 2,276m (Roeburndale, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
25th - 161.8km / 3,228m (Langcliffe Scar, Arncilffe, Greenhow, NIdderdale, Trapping Hill, Coverdale, Littondale)
30th - 203.6km / 4,000m (Great Dun Fell, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
*September*
17th - 124.1km / 2,000m (Cowan Bridge, Tebay, Shap, Pooley Bridge, Kirkstone Pass, Kendal)
22nd - 111.7km / 2,500m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cow Ark, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Tatham Fell)
24th - 112.3km / 2,220m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kirkby Stephen, Orton, Shap Summit, Kendal)
27th - 136km / 2,600m (Kirkstone Pass, Great+Little Langdale, Hawkshead, Newby Bridge, Bowland Bridge, Holme, Wray)
*October*
6th - 113km / 2,030m (Kendal, Sedbergh, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
9th - 101km / 1,680m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Jubilee Tower, Arnside, Brigsteer, Kendal)
18th - 111.3km / 2,111m (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Coal Road, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
22nd - 101km / 1,679m (Ribblehead,, Garsdale Head, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
28th - 108km / 1,990m (Kendal, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Settle, Tosside, Bowland Knotts)
*November*
2nd - 111km / 1,910m (Ribblehead, Carperby, Kidstones Pass, Arncliffe, Stainforth, Austwick)
12th - 108.7km / 2,450m (Fountains Fell & Kirkby Fell: all the roads / all the hills - a bit complicated)
18th - 111.1km / 2,240m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Sedbergh, Deepdale, Kngsdale)
25th - 115km / 1,550m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby)
*December*
9th - 104km / 1,940m (Kingsdale, Barbondale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Coal Road, Appersett, Ribblehead)
13th - 101.4km / 1,555m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Sedbergh Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray)
19th - 102.2km / 1,900m (Newby Head, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Airton, Settle, Eldroth)
24th - 102km / 1,370m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray)
27th - 100.4km / 1,750m (Keasden, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Wigglesworth, Austwick)


----------



## Jenkins (27 Dec 2018)

I didn't register for this at the start of the year as I never set targets, but I have managed to complete a 100km ride at least once per month this year so I hope it's OK to add them now. 
If not, I'm quite happy for this to be deleted.
January - 101km (Ipswich, Helmingham & Needham Market)
February - 102.3km (Ipswich, Flatford & Hadleigh)
March - 101.2km (Waldringfield, Grundisburgh & Ipswich)
April - 102km (Woodbridge, Holesley, Tunstall & Wickham Market)
May - 106.4km (Woodbridge, Framlingham, Debenham & Grundisburgh)
June - 113.8km (Holbrook, Higham, Hadleigh & Hintlesham)
July - 106km (Ipswich, Elmsett, Somersham & Needham Market)
August - 113.6km (Waldringfield, Wickham Market, Framlingham & Denington)
September - 101.2km (Walrdingfield, Claydon, East Bergholt, Alton Water & Ipswich)
October - 101.7km (Ipswich, Hadleigh, Hitcham & Needham Market)
November - 103.7km (Ipswich, Shotlkey, East Bergholt & Claydon)
December - 102.7km (Grundisburgh, Ashbocking, Debenham, Stowmarket & Needham Market)


----------



## Sea of vapours (31 Dec 2018)

*January*
26th - 107.2km / 1,960m (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth,, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Wray)
*February*
16th - 106.7km / 2,168m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham Tarn, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
20th - 100.2km / 1,935m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Buttertubs, Newby Head, Austwick, Bowland Knotts)
*March*
13th - 117.5km / 1,680m (Ribblehead, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
20th - 103km / 2,014m (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham Tarn, Settle, Keasden)
26th - 101km / 2,444m (Bowland Knotts, Chatburn, round Pendle Hill, Sabden, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet)
29th - 104.5km / 1,458m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
5th - 123.1km / 2,189m (Ribblehead, Hawes, West Witton, Coverdale, Kettlewell, Cracoe, Settle)
14th - 112km / 1,626m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Bell Busk, Barnoldswick, Bolton-by-Bowland, Austwick)
19th - 107.6km / 1,977m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Grayrigg, Burneside, Cowan Bridge)
28th - 105.5km / 1,945m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Langcliffe, Newby Head, Ingleton)
*May*
5th - 108.7km / 1,623m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
20th - 137.3km / 2,410m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington)
24th - 136.5km / 1,898m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Ribblehead, Ingleton)
31st - 125.7km / 1,887m (Yorkshire Dales, Howgill Fells, Lake District, Silverdale,, Bowland - 2xNP, 2xAONB))
*June*
5th - 107.7km / 2,259m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet)
7th - 104.3km / 1,522m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
25th - 180km / 3,223m (Sedbergh, Melmerby, Garrigill, Nenthead, Allenheads, Rookhope, Blanchland, Lanchester, Washington)
29th - 150.7km / 3,023m (Washington, Stanhope, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head)
*July*
7th - 162.9km / 3,054m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Keasden)
13th - 131.3km / 2,766m (Hawes, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, The Stang, Barnard Castle, Wolsingham, Washington)
17th - 162.5km / 2,626m (Waskerley, Stanhope, St.John's Chapel, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Brough, Kirkby Lonsdale)
31st - 165.2km / 3,013m (Hawes, Brough, Middleton, Chapel Fell, Rookhope, Stanhope, Edmundbyers, Lanchester)
*August*
2nd - 136.7km / 1,910m (Washington, Coxhoe, Walworth, Melsonby, Richmond, Carperby, Hawes, Newby Head)
21st - 101.6km / 2,276m (Roeburndale, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
25th - 161.8km / 3,228m (Langcliffe Scar, Arncilffe, Greenhow, NIdderdale, Trapping Hill, Coverdale, Littondale)
30th - 203.6km / 4,000m (Great Dun Fell, Tan Hill, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
*September*
17th - 124.1km / 2,000m (Cowan Bridge, Tebay, Shap, Pooley Bridge, Kirkstone Pass, Kendal)
22nd - 111.7km / 2,500m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cow Ark, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Tatham Fell)
24th - 112.3km / 2,220m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kirkby Stephen, Orton, Shap Summit, Kendal)
27th - 136km / 2,600m (Kirkstone Pass, Great+Little Langdale, Hawkshead, Newby Bridge, Bowland Bridge, Holme, Wray)
*October*
6th - 113km / 2,030m (Kendal, Sedbergh, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale, Gressingham)
9th - 101km / 1,680m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Jubilee Tower, Arnside, Brigsteer, Kendal)
18th - 111.3km / 2,111m (Fountains Fell, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Coal Road, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
22nd - 101km / 1,679m (Ribblehead,, Garsdale Head, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
28th - 108km / 1,990m (Kendal, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Settle, Tosside, Bowland Knotts)
*November*
2nd - 111km / 1,910m (Ribblehead, Carperby, Kidstones Pass, Arncliffe, Stainforth, Austwick)
12th - 108.7km / 2,450m (Fountains Fell & Kirkby Fell: all the roads / all the hills - a bit complicated)
18th - 111.1km / 2,240m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Sedbergh, Deepdale, Kngsdale)
25th - 115km / 1,550m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby)
*December*
9th - 104km / 1,940m (Kingsdale, Barbondale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Coal Road, Appersett, Ribblehead)
13th - 101.4km / 1,555m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Sedbergh Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray)
19th - 102.2km / 1,900m (Newby Head, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Airton, Settle, Eldroth)
24th - 102km / 1,370m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray)
27th - 100.4km / 1,750m (Keasden, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Wigglesworth, Austwick)
31st - 100.7km / 1,550m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Pendragon Castle, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale)
-------------------------
*47 points for the year*


----------



## Fiona R (31 Dec 2018)

*Jan Sat 27th* 107km 913m Jack and Grace Cotton AudaxBristol/Filton-Berkely-Simbridge-Epney-Quedgley/Gloucester-Stonehouse-Tortworth-Bristol/Filton
*Jan Sun 28th* 100km 656m Home-Backwell-Wrington-Churchill-Loxton-Lympsham-Weston-S-M-Hewish-Congresbury-Yatton-Backwell-Long Ashton-Home
*Feb *Crashed 25 month metric century/100km streak broken
*Mar Sat 10th* 104km 1650m Wells, Mells and Old Rail Trail Audax Whitchurch-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Mells-Radstock-Whitchurch
*Apr Sun 22nd* 104km 845m Burrington Coombe, Somerset Levels Home-Backwell-Burrington Coombe-Priddy-Godney-Loxton-Yatton-Backwell-Home
*Apr Sun 29th* 103km 1165m Merry Monk Audax High Ham, Langport, Forde Abbey, Halstock, Sherborne, Somerton, High Ham
*May Sat 12th *107km 1135m South Glos Audax Alveston-Leighterton-Tebury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton-under-Edge- Alveston
*Jun Sun 24th* 126km 1400m Bristol Randonnée AudaxHome-Bristol-Radstock-Bradford on Avon-Lacock-Corsham-Castle Combe-Pucklechurch-Bristol-Home
*Jun Sat 30th* 174km 1700m Avon Cycleway Audax Home-Bristol-Mangotsfield-Littleton upon Severn-Avonmouth Bridge-Clevedon-Brockley Combe-Chew Magna-Pensford-Saltford-Mangotsfield-Bristol-Home
*Jul Sat 28th* 209km 2500m Raglan Castle Audax Bath-Hullavington-Westonbirt-Wotton under Edge-Tortworth-Severn Bridge-Chepstow-Itton-Raglan-Usk-Chepstow-Severn Bridge-Olveston-Pucklechurch-Kelston-Bath
*Aug Weds 29th *106km 1120m Rhubarb porridge and roadworks Home-Portbury via Providence-Clapton in Gordano-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Brockley Coombe-Winford-Home-Portbury via Belmont-Clapton in Gordano-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Yatton-Airport via Goblin Coombe-Barrow Gurney-Home
*Sept Sun 2nd* 103km 1033m BCG Wye we went to Tintern Home-Portway/Bristol-Hallen-Easter Compton-Pilning-Aust-OldSevern Bridge-Chepstow-St Arvans-Tintern-Brockweir-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Severn Beach-Avonmouth-Portway/Bristol-Home
*Oct Sun 28th *106km 952m BCG Thornbury and Clevedon extension Home-Bristol-Thornbury via Railway Path-Easter Compton-Bristol/Portway-Long Ashton-Portbury via Belmont-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home
*Nov Sun 25th* 101km 1012m BCG Udderly Gorgeous and slightly Chewed Home-Backwell-Yatton-Strawberry Line-Cheddar-Yoxter-Farrington Gurney-Bishop Sutton-Chew Magna-Brockley Coombe-Backwell-Home
*Dec Sat 29th *108km 1083m Jack and Jill went up a few hills Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Burrington Coombe-Chewton Mendip-Faulkland-Wellow-Midford-Two Tunnels-Bath-B2B Railway Path-Bristol-Long Ashton-Home


----------



## Ajax Bay (2 Jan 2019)

10 Jan: 101km + 837m: Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton, Ottery, Budleigh, Exmouth
15 Feb: 105km +1068m: Exmouth, East Budleigh, Culmstock, Churchinford, Daisy Mount, Exmouth
27 Mar: 104km + 1646m: St Ann's Head, Little and Broad Haven, Solva, St David's, Porthgain, Mathry, Llanychaer, B4329/B4313 X, Crosswell, Newport
28 Mar: 103km + 1413m: Newport, over Preselis, Narbeth, Wiseman's Bridge, Tenby, Pembroke, Neyland Br, cycle track to Tiers Cross, St Ann's Head
18 Apr: 102km + 916m: Exmouth, Otterton, Clyst Hydon, Thorverton, Exe estuary cycle path down to Powderham and back round to Exmouth
21 Apr(3): 300km + 2500m: 'Heart of England' Audax from Cirencester: controls at Alchester, Atherstone, Daventry and Tackley
5 May(4): 402km + 4320m: Brevet Cymru Audax - Chepstow, Hay-on-Wye, Builth Wells, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Crickhowell
26 May: 110km + 1065m: Bridgwater, Cheddar, south to Langport, South Petherton, Ilminster, Yarcombe, Honiton
31 May(10): 1013km + 10078m: Edinburgh, Comrie, Claonaig, Cambeltown, Oban, Acharacle, Lochailort, Oban, Perth, Dunblane, Edinburgh
16 Jun(4): 423km +3477m: Wander Wye Audax (first 400) - SW London, Oxford, Worcester, Hay-on-Wye, Chepstow, Chippenham
28 Jun: 130km + 1967m: Exeter to Peter Tavy (across Dartmoor) and back via Okehampton and old A30
4 Jul: 122km + 1180m: Cullompton, Taunton, Othery, Pedwell, Ilminster, Churchinford, Culmstock, Cullompton
6 Jul: 131km + 2096m: Windermere, Wrynose and Hardknott, Seascale, Ennerdale Bridge, Whinlatter, Keswick, Ambleside, Dunmail Raise, Windermere
23 Jul(4): 440km + 5291m: Exeter, Bude, Looe, Fowey, Penzance, Newquay, Davidstow, Launceston, Okehampton, Exeter
19 Aug(2): 233km + 1898m: Dorchester-on-Thames, Abingdon, Wantage, Royal Wootton Bassett, Bath, Glastonbury, Taunton, Uffculme
31 Aug: 110km + 1161m: Weymouth, Moreton, Wool, Wareham, Swanage, Corfe Castle, West Lulworth, West Clandon, Weymouth
9 Sep(3): 303km + 2599m: Audax - Barry's Jaeger Bomb: Bristol (east), Northleach, Amesbury, Barton St David, Glastonbury, Bristol (Oldland Common)
25 Sep: 102km + 739m: Weymouth, Broadmayne, Moreton, Wool, Wych Heath oilfields, Corfe Castle, Wool, Moreton, Warmwell, Weymouth
30 Sep: 107km + 1431m: Crediton, Cheriton Fitzpaine (45 min) loop, Black Dog, Meshaw, South Molton, Atherington, Burrington, Crediton
7 Oct: 102km + 934m: Halfway House, Escot, Churchinford, Culmstock, Tiverton, Bickleigh, Cranbrook, Rockbeare Hill, Halfway House
9 Oct: 112km + 1398m: Weymouth, Portland Bill, Upwey, Sydling St N, Mappowder, Puddletown, Weymouth
16 Oct: 144km + 1089m: Exmouth, Ottery St M, Blackdowns, Taunton, Bridgwater, Mark, Strawberry Line > Yatton, NCN 26/410 to Avon Bridge, Bristol
24 Nov: 118km + 1169m: Cranbrook, Silverton, Tiverton, Bampton, Wiveliscombe, Norton Fitzwarren, Wellington, Culmstock, Clyst Honiton
12 Dec: 103km + 754m: Weymouth, Upwey and over, Crossways, Wareham, Wych Farm Oil Wells, Corfe, Wool, Moreton, Warmwell, Preston, Weymouth
30 Dec(2): 202km + 1761m: Taunton, Langport, Bruton, Frome, Bradford-on-Avon, Cricklade, Carterton, Burford, Bourton-on-the-Water, Winchcombe
49


----------

